# Seguimento Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Março 2009



## Veterano (27 Fev 2009 às 08:37)

psm disse:


> Aproveitem a oferta que o ECMWF está a fazer da a saida das (00) .



O dia está a começar bem. Os vários modelos puxaram um pouco o anticiclone para oeste, donde mais hipóteses da tal entrada mais húmida de noroeste e a atingir maior extensão do nosso país

Então o GEM está um mimo


----------



## Lightning (27 Fev 2009 às 09:37)

*Re: Seguimento Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Fevereiro 2009*



miguel disse:


> 100% certo são os aguaceiros no fim de semana em especial no Domingo e que podem ter trovoada alguns desses aguaceiros...



Venham eles, estamos cá para isso. 

Quanto ao resto da semana por enquanto os modelos mostram o AA a proteger o seu "castelo" (neste caso o castelo somos nós ). Vamos lá ver se aquela entrada fria vence a guerra e se ao menos o AA enfraquece um pouco para permitir algum ventinho fresco, nem que seja "de raspão"


----------



## stormy (27 Fev 2009 às 10:09)

*Re: Seguimento Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Fevereiro 2009*

hummmm nada de especial
o ensemble para o litoral centro:


----------



## vitamos (27 Fev 2009 às 10:56)

*Re: Seguimento Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Fevereiro 2009*

Em relação ás duas situações que parecem querer quebrar este marasmo anticiclónico dos últimos tempos!

Em relação a este fim de semana, continua prevista precipitação generalizada sobre o território de Portugal Continental, tanto para Sábado como Domingo. O GFS continua a apontar para precipitaçoes razoáveis, e embora tenhamos que ter em conta a precipitação do tipo convectivo e a dificuldade na previsão da mesma, devemos ter em conta o facto de nos encontrar-mos já a 24h do evento.

Quanto à próxima semana está instalada a guerra. Anticiclone colocado mais próximo e com maior influência sobre o território pelo GFS. De resto todos os outros modelos sem excepção apontam um anticiclone vigoroso sim, mas colocado mais a oeste com um jet favorável a permitir o estender de uma depressão (mais ou menos vigorosa consoante os modelos) sobre o território. Chamo a atenção para um facto que aumenta a incerteza. Dir-me-ão que consistentemente o GFS aproxima o anticilone. Concordo! Mas outros modelos, nomeadamente o Europeu fizeram a recolocação do mesmo permitindo a  entrada mais vigorosa da depressão a norte. 

Todos nós podemos praticar qualquer exercício de previsão , todos nós podemos dizer algo menos fundamentado, acertarmos daqui a uns dias (como uma raspadinha, ou um totoloto) e vir aqui expor o nosso júbilo, e dizer "ah como eu já tinha dito", "afinal eu já sabia"... 
Ou simplesmente acompanhar os acontecimentos e estar aqui por paixão, emoção e procurando servir a comunidade de forma séria com o nosso modesto conhecimento.

Fico é muito feliz por ver neste fórum e no meio de tanto e tanto post, que me faz pensar "mas que raio é que isto se está a tornar" ver colegas foristas com mais ou menos conhecimentos a partilhar informação de forma séria e responsável no meio de tanto ruído, fazendo o seguimento do tempo e dos modelos na crista do acontecimento, sabendo ver a mutabilidade dos mesmos. E é bom ir aprendendo algo com eles 

Bem hajam!


----------



## vitamos (27 Fev 2009 às 11:03)

*Re: Seguimento Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Fevereiro 2009*

Já agora é de ter em conta a precipitação prevista pelo ECM para o fim de semana, visível em:

http://www.meteo.pt/pt/otempo/previsaonumerica/index.jsp#        (seleccionar Península Ibérica e Precipitação)

A confirmar-se não seria nada mau, sobretudo no Sul e algumas zonas do Litoral Centro.


----------



## David sf (27 Fev 2009 às 11:16)

vitamos disse:


> Já agora é de ter em conta a precipitação prevista pelo ECM para o fim de semana, visível em:
> 
> http://www.meteo.pt/pt/otempo/previsaonumerica/index.jsp#        (seleccionar Península Ibérica e Precipitação)
> 
> A confirmar-se não seria nada mau, sobretudo no Sul e algumas zonas do Litoral Centro.



Seria excelente, e por experiência própria, costuma ser muito mais acertada que o GFS. Quanto à posição do AA é esperar mais um par de dias para se ter uma ideia do que se vai passar. 
Junto a opinião do HIRLAM, o modelo espanhol, que deve apostar pela colocação do AA muito a oeste, pois está a prever ventos de oeste e chuva para Badajoz na próxima Quinta. Se alguém souber onde se podem consultar as cartas deste modelo, agradecia que dissesse.


----------



## vitamos (27 Fev 2009 às 11:25)

*Re: Seguimento Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Fevereiro 2009*



David sf disse:


> Se alguém souber onde se podem consultar as cartas deste modelo, agradecia que dissesse.



http://www.aemet.es/es/eltiempo/prediccion/isobaras


----------



## Fantkboy (27 Fev 2009 às 11:46)

*Re: Seguimento Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Fevereiro 2009*

Bom dia!
A saida do europeu (ECMWF) a meu ver é a mais favoravel que o GFS! Uma vez que intensifica mais a advecçao a NW do que o GFS! Chuva generalizada, Trovoadas nao serao descartadas sobretudo mais no sul sobretudo durante a tarde de amanha! Domingo, preve se igualmente precipitaçao mas mais no norte e centro do pais! Nao se deve descartar porem alguma convecçao mais intensa, ou seja, chuva forte e trovoada localizada!


----------



## Mário Barros (27 Fev 2009 às 11:54)

*Re: Seguimento Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Fevereiro 2009*

O que nos está a safar de não ter uma nortada valente nos próximos dias é que a depressão por cima do Reino Unido e Escandinávia é muito cavada, se não o AA acabaria por subir e tomar as rédeas do Atlântico Norte, colocando-se em triângulo puxando assim ar frio bem lá do norte  certamente na semana que vem iremos ter dois núcleos bem distintos  que poucas oscilações terão.

Para amanhã alguém espera trovoada ?? é que se espera vale mais não esperar se não desespera  pois a partir de amanhã as temperaturas começam a descer, logo não há potência suficiente para que se formem, para além de que o cape mal se "vê"....mas no mar elas certamente irão aparecer, se alguém se quiser aventurar nas costas do Algarve  fica a sugestão.


----------



## David sf (27 Fev 2009 às 12:25)

vitamos disse:


> http://www.aemet.es/es/eltiempo/prediccion/isobaras



Obrigado.


----------



## Fantkboy (27 Fev 2009 às 13:57)

*Re: Seguimento Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Fevereiro 2009*

Embora fracas as probabilidades estão lá! 







O nosso IM diz:

Previsão para Sábado, 28 de Fevereiro de 2009

Céu muito nublado.
Vento fraco (inferior a 15 km/h).
Aguaceiros nas regiões Centro e Sul, sendo fracos na região Centro.
*Condições favoráveis à ocorrência de trovoada na região Sul*.
Neblina ou nevoeiro matinal.
Pequena descida da temperatura máxima.

Previsão para Domingo, 1 de Março de 2009

Céu geralmente muito nublado.
Vento em geral fraco (inferior a 20 km/h) do quadrante oeste,
tornando-se moderado (20 a 35 km/h) de noroeste no litoral.
Aguaceiros, que serão de neve nos pontos mais altos da Serra da
Estrela, baixando a cota para os 1200 metros a partir da tarde.
*Condições favoráveis à ocorrência de trovoadas.*
Pequena subida da temperatura mínima.
Pequena descida da temperatura máxima.


----------



## vitamos (27 Fev 2009 às 14:18)

*Re: Seguimento Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Fevereiro 2009*



Fantkboy disse:


> Embora fracas as probabilidades estão lá!



Sim... daqueles casos em que caso exista trovoada ela não se ficará a dever ás previsões de CAPE e LI que desta vez não são nada, mas mesmo nada de extraordinário. Curiosamente na Madeira e embora o índice fosse mais coincidente, o número de descargas verificadas ficou, a meu ver, acima das expectativas. Situações convectivas são aquilo que são. Uma caixa de surpresas. Por isso não acredito em grandes trovoadas, mas...


----------



## Aurélio (27 Fev 2009 às 14:42)

*Re: Seguimento Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Fevereiro 2009*

Atendendo a que aqui parece mais uma guerra entre sonhadores e pessimistas, e pessoas que dizem que outros analisam mal os modelos por acharem que o AA está perto e que apesar da run mais favorável aos sonhadores/Optimistas, acharmos que o AA vai tomar conta da peninsula !!
E dizem que somos futuristas ... enfim ... não vale a pena mais conversa !!

Não estou ... nem os outros amigos algarvios para discutir o que é o sonho, pessimismo ou realismo !! (não me vou chatear com isto !! )

Analisando o seguimento dos modelos que parecendo que não, ás vezes é neste tópico que estamos, noto uma enorme diferença entre os modelos de ontem e de hoje nomeadamente em relação a esta depressão.

Os modelos prolongam esta depressão que se avizinha este fim de semana até Quarta de manhã aqui no sul, colocando a maior parte da precipitação (aqui no Algarve) na Segunda e Terça-feira ...

Quanto ás trovoadas parecem-me indices de Cape baixos sendo mais prováveis que aconteçam no sul nomeadamente Segunda e terça!!

No que diz respeito á precipitação concordo perfeitamente com alguns mebros que dizem que em alguns sitios pode chover e noutros nem cair pinga (  o famoso quadradinho que alguem aqui falou ) !!
Ou seja pode chover 30 mm em faro e em Olhão nem cair pinga !!

PS: Deixem-se de guerrinhas. Até admira ainda ninguem falar em neve


----------



## kikofra (27 Fev 2009 às 15:07)

*Re: Seguimento Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Fevereiro 2009*

Por falar em neve, ela vai cair na estrela certo?


----------



## vitamos (27 Fev 2009 às 15:12)

*Re: Seguimento Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Fevereiro 2009*



kikofra disse:


> Por falar em neve, ela vai cair na estrela certo?



Sim alguma no Domingo, mas a cotas relativamente altas.


----------



## kikofra (27 Fev 2009 às 15:13)

*Re: Seguimento Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Fevereiro 2009*



vitamos disse:


> Sim alguma no Domingo, mas a cotas relativamente altas.



Amanha cai so chuva?


----------



## vitamos (27 Fev 2009 às 15:15)

*Re: Seguimento Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Fevereiro 2009*



kikofra disse:


> Amanha cai so chuva?



Se houver precipitação penso que só com o avançar da noite ela começará a ser de neve e nos pontos mais altos 

http://freemeteo.com/default.asp?pid=156&la=1&gid=2739809


----------



## kikofra (27 Fev 2009 às 15:20)

*Re: Seguimento Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Fevereiro 2009*



vitamos disse:


> Se houver precipitação penso que só com o avançar da noite ela começará a ser de neve e nos pontos mais altos
> 
> http://freemeteo.com/default.asp?pid=156&la=1&gid=2739809



é bom que nao caia, senão la se vai uma parte da neve acumulada.


----------



## ACalado (27 Fev 2009 às 15:50)

*Re: Seguimento Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Fevereiro 2009*



vitamos disse:


> Sim alguma no Domingo, mas a cotas relativamente altas.



Para domingo a cota pode descer ate aos 1200m


----------



## vitamos (27 Fev 2009 às 16:33)

*Re: Seguimento Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Fevereiro 2009*



spiritmind disse:


> Para domingo a cota pode descer ate aos 1200m



Sim eu considerei essa cota "relativamente alta"

Alterações pouco significativas no GFS. Este fim de semana os aguaceiros continuam previstos, para a semana o GFS insiste na proximidade anticilónica mas coloca-o levemente mais "esticado" o que permite uma maior proximidade da entrada de Norte, fresquinha sem ser gélida, húmida sem ser diluviana... Mas esta situação ainda continua na corda bamba. 

Quanto aos próximos dois dias veremos quem é contemplado na lotaria


----------



## Jota 21 (27 Fev 2009 às 17:03)

*Re: Seguimento Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Fevereiro 2009*



vitamos disse:


> Quanto aos próximos dois dias veremos quem é contemplado na lotaria



Pelo menos para Domingo de manhã espero que a lotaria da chuva não acerte na região de Sintra. BTT Com lama não é mau mas com chuva não...


----------



## zemike (27 Fev 2009 às 17:25)

*Re: Seguimento Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Fevereiro 2009*



Jota 21 disse:


> Pelo menos para Domingo de manhã espero que a lotaria da chuva não acerte na região de Sintra. BTT Com lama não é mau mas com chuva não...



A serra de aire tambem agradece o sol


----------



## ferreira5 (27 Fev 2009 às 19:22)

*Re: Seguimento Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Fevereiro 2009*

com esta ultima Run do ECMWF, verifica-se um novo chega para lá ao AA, e consequentemente mais possibilidades de sermos afectados pela depressão da próxima semana de uma forma mais intensa...vamos aguardar pelo GFS, porque sinceramente na minha opinião acho que os modelos aínda não estão definitivamente de acordo quanto ao que se vai passar...


----------



## David sf (27 Fev 2009 às 19:33)

*Re: Seguimento Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Fevereiro 2009*

Creio que hoje tanto o GFS como o Europeu chegaram o maldito um pouco para oeste. Esta última run do Europeu é bastante boa. Creio que o factor decisivo é a depressão que já hoje está a afectar o sul do país. Como se está a prever que a sua influência se prolongue até Quarta,  o AA mantém-se mais tempo afastado, abrindo mais espaço para a entrada da depressão.


----------



## Veterano (27 Fev 2009 às 19:47)

*Re: Seguimento Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Fevereiro 2009*



ferreira5 disse:


> com esta ultima Run do ECMWF, verifica-se um novo chega para lá ao AA, e consequentemente mais possibilidades de sermos afectados pela depressão da próxima semana de uma forma mais intensa...vamos aguardar pelo GFS, porque sinceramente na minha opinião acho que os modelos aínda não estão definitivamente de acordo quanto ao que se vai passar...



Muito interessante sem dúvida esta run do modelo europeu, principalmente no curto prazo e para a região sul, devido à existência de dois centros de baixas pressões no norte de África, que poderiam intensificar a precipitação


----------



## ferreira5 (27 Fev 2009 às 21:46)

*Re: Seguimento Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Fevereiro 2009*



David sf disse:


> Creio que hoje tanto o GFS como o Europeu chegaram o maldito um pouco para oeste. Esta última run do Europeu é bastante boa. Creio que o factor decisivo é a depressão que já hoje está a afectar o sul do país. Como se está a prever que a sua influência se prolongue até Quarta,  o AA mantém-se mais tempo afastado, abrindo mais espaço para a entrada da depressão.



Eu nãotenho duvidas..o que se irá passar na próxima semana dependerá das condições que se verificarem nas próximos 1/2 dias...penso que tudo o que acontecer no Norte para a próxima semana dependerá do que vai acotecer no Sul este fim-de-semana.


----------



## cova beira (28 Fev 2009 às 04:11)

*Re: Seguimento Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Fevereiro 2009*

que run fantastica como sempre o europeu tinha razao 



vamos esperar pelo ultimo nevao deste grande inverno


----------



## psm (28 Fev 2009 às 09:27)

*Re: Seguimento Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Fevereiro 2009*

O efeito sandwitch mais uma vez estraga uma entrada do fluxo de NO, aqui vou colocar a animação dos 500 hp, e onde se pode ver esse mesmo efeito, e é pena o ECMWF não mostrar de vez enquando o jet stream como produto free. porque ai via-se muito bem esse efeito.



http://www.ecmwf.int/products/forec...re!pop!od!oper!public_plots!2009022800!!step/


----------



## DMartins (28 Fev 2009 às 09:36)

*Re: Seguimento Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Fevereiro 2009*

*Fafe:*



http://img100.imageshack.us/my.php?image=fafe.jpg


Olé!


----------



## Aurélio (28 Fev 2009 às 09:38)

*Re: Seguimento Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Fevereiro 2009*

A run das 0h do GFS foi um completo desastre em tudo no que diz respeito a esta primeira depressão. A precipitação e principalmente o CAPE levaram um corte drástico .... e assim resume-se tudo a chuviscos !!

Mas como isto é instavel vamos continuar a acompanhar e esperar que alguma coisa aconteça de jeito !!


----------



## psm (28 Fev 2009 às 09:42)

*Re: Seguimento Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Fevereiro 2009*



DMartins disse:


> http://img100.imageshack.us/my.php?image=fafe.jpg
> 
> 
> Olé!






Não percebo quer dizer neve para Guimarães?
Porque com uma situação destas nem pensar, e com o geopotencial que está.


----------



## psm (28 Fev 2009 às 09:44)

*Re: Seguimento Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Fevereiro 2009*



Aurélio disse:


> A run das 0h do GFS foi um completo desastre em tudo no que diz respeito a esta primeira depressão. A precipitação e principalmente o CAPE levaram um corte drástico .... e assim resume-se tudo a chuviscos !!
> 
> Mas como isto é instavel vamos continuar a acompanhar e esperar que alguma coisa aconteça de jeito !!





Sim, mas o GFS muda de run como muda....
Repara na previsão do IM que dá aguaceiros fortes para ai no sul daqui a 72 horas.


----------



## Aurélio (28 Fev 2009 às 09:54)

*Re: Seguimento Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Fevereiro 2009*



psm disse:


> Sim, mas o GFS muda de run como muda....
> Repara na previsão do IM que dá aguaceiros fortes para ai no sul daqui a 72 horas.



Por isso eu disse vamos continuar a acompanhar !!
E ainda vai mudar mais


----------



## DMartins (28 Fev 2009 às 10:03)

*Re: Seguimento Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Fevereiro 2009*



psm disse:


> Não percebo quer dizer neve para Guimarães?
> Porque com uma situação destas nem pensar, e com o geopotencial que está.



Por lapso não pus a localidade.
Isso aí é em Fafe.


----------



## thunderboy (28 Fev 2009 às 10:37)

*Re: Seguimento Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Fevereiro 2009*

Desta não estava à espera.


----------



## ferreira5 (28 Fev 2009 às 11:58)

*Re: Seguimento Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Fevereiro 2009*

http://www.aemet.es/es/eltiempo/prediccion/localidades?l=49606


----------



## Aristocrata (28 Fev 2009 às 12:21)

*Re: Seguimento Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Fevereiro 2009*

Ainda melhor - http://www.aemet.es/es/eltiempo/prediccion/localidades?l=36540&p=36
A cota de neve provincial prevista para a baixa Galiza é de 500 metros no dia 5, com uma probabilidade de precipitação de 100%
Haja uma luz de esperança - em Melgaço, na zona de montanha, o pessoal deve estar em pulgas para ver mais      1 metro de neve...
Isto parece característico de uma entrada de noroeste - uma cota mais baixa nas zonas do litoral do que no interior.


----------



## algarvio1980 (28 Fev 2009 às 12:50)

*Re: Seguimento Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Fevereiro 2009*



psm disse:


> Sim, mas o GFS muda de run como muda....
> Repara na previsão do IM que dá aguaceiros fortes para ai no sul daqui a 72 horas.



*Previsão para 3ª Feira, 3 de Março de 2009*

Céu geralmente muito nublado, apresentando boas abertas na
região Norte.
Vento fraco a moderado (10 a 25 km/h) do *quadrante norte*, soprando
moderado a forte (25 a 45 km/h) no litoral oeste e nas terras altas.
*Aguaceiros, temporariamente fortes nas regiões Centro e Sul*.
Queda de neve acima dos 1500 metros.
*Condições favoráveis à ocorrência de trovoada nas
regiões Centro e Sul*.

Não acredito, 1º Vento de norte a chover no Algarve, nesse dia vai brilhar o sol entre as nuvens mas sem chuva, 4ªfeira acredito mais do que na 3ªfeira, estará vento de Oeste e não de Norte


----------



## Mário Barros (28 Fev 2009 às 13:03)

*Re: Seguimento Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Fevereiro 2009*



Aurélio disse:


> A run das 0h do GFS foi um completo desastre em tudo no que diz respeito a esta primeira depressão. A precipitação e principalmente o CAPE levaram um corte drástico .... e assim resume-se tudo a chuviscos !!
> 
> Mas como isto é instavel vamos continuar a acompanhar e esperar que alguma coisa aconteça de jeito !!



Nada que não esperassemos, não era Aurélio ??  quais trovoadas, quais aguaceiros, umas pingas e já é com muita sorte.


----------



## cova beira (28 Fev 2009 às 13:45)

*Re: Seguimento Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Fevereiro 2009*

vejam este grande nevao na cova da beira 




estamos somente a 100 horas


----------



## Lightning (28 Fev 2009 às 13:47)

*Re: Seguimento Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Fevereiro 2009*

A sério que gostava de saber porque é que existe aqui gente que vê isto:

*Previsão para 3ª Feira, 3 de Março de 2009*

Céu geralmente muito nublado, apresentando boas abertas na
região Norte.
Vento fraco a moderado (10 a 25 km/h) do quadrante norte, soprando
moderado a forte (25 a 45 km/h) no litoral oeste e nas terras altas.
Aguaceiros, temporariamente fortes nas regiões Centro e Sul.
Queda de neve acima dos 1500 metros.
Condições favoráveis à ocorrência de trovoada nas
regiões Centro e Sul.

...E considera isto:

*Previsão para 3ª Feira, 3 de Março de 2009*

Céu geralmente muito nublado, apresentando boas abertas na
região Norte.
Vento fraco a moderado (10 a 25 km/h) do quadrante norte, soprando
moderado a forte (25 a 45 km/h) no litoral oeste e nas terras altas.
Queda de neve acima dos 1500 metros.


----------



## Lightning (28 Fev 2009 às 13:49)

*Re: Seguimento Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Fevereiro 2009*



algarvio1980 disse:


> *Previsão para 3ª Feira, 3 de Março de 2009*
> 
> Céu geralmente muito nublado, apresentando boas abertas na
> região Norte.
> ...



Esqueceram-se de referir uma parte que estamos habituados a ler nestas alturas assim: Descida da temperatura....


----------



## Aristocrata (28 Fev 2009 às 14:25)

*Re: Seguimento Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Fevereiro 2009*



cova beira disse:


> vejam este grande nevao na cova da beira
> estamos somente a 100 horas



Eu vejo isso mas vejo também que a linha de cota de neve anda em torno dos 1000 metros - um bocado alta, não? Para ser um nevão generalizado parece-me muito alta a cota.
Agora, pelas previsões oficiais a médio termo há essa possibilidade mas este mapa por si só não nos dá a noção de queda de neve a cotas mais baixas.
Aguardemos e, claro! Que ela caia para nosso contentamento.


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (28 Fev 2009 às 14:58)

*Re: Seguimento Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Fevereiro 2009*



cova beira disse:


> vejam este grande nevao na cova da beira
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Até na Serra de S.Mamede.Hum....logo se verá!!!


----------



## Gerofil (28 Fev 2009 às 15:12)

*Re: Seguimento Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Fevereiro 2009*



algarvio1980 disse:


> *Previsão para 3ª Feira, 3 de Março de 2009*
> 
> Céu geralmente muito nublado, apresentando boas abertas na
> região Norte. Vento fraco a moderado (10 a 25 km/h) do *quadrante norte*, soprando moderado a forte (25 a 45 km/h) no litoral oeste e nas terras altas. *Aguaceiros, temporariamente fortes nas regiões Centro e Sul*.
> Queda de neve acima dos 1500 metros. *Condições favoráveis à ocorrência de trovoada nas regiões Centro e Sul*.



Estamos perante uma previsão ainda distante, que vai de encontro ao que os modelos apontam *neste momento* (formação de um núcleo de ar frio em altitude a sudoeste de Portugal Continental):




CopyRight@Wetter3


----------



## Veterano (28 Fev 2009 às 15:24)

*Re: Seguimento Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Fevereiro 2009*

Continua a existir incerteza sobre a intensidade da entrada de noroeste/norte, prevista para 3ª/4ª feira. É um facto que a temperatura vai baixar de forma significativa em todo o país, que o vento vai soprar forte de noroeste, passando em seguida para norte, mas quanto a precipitação de relevo, principalmente para o norte/centro do país, é uma incógnita.

Acredito que se o anticiclone se afaster o suficiente para oeste, possamos inclusive ter neve a cotas médias (400-500 metros).


----------



## Lightning (28 Fev 2009 às 15:35)

*Re: Seguimento Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Fevereiro 2009*



Gerofil disse:


> Estamos perante uma previsão ainda distante, que vai de encontro ao que os modelos apontam *neste momento* (*formação de um núcleo de ar frio em altitude* a sudoeste de Portugal Continental)



Estás a dizer que neste momento os modelos apontam para a formação de aquilo a que se pode chamar de "Gota Fria" ou sou eu que estou a fazer confusão com os nomes?


----------



## stormy (28 Fev 2009 às 16:00)

bem..o que vai acontecer é que esta depressaozinha que esta em cima de nos vai ser empurrada para NE  e uma frente fria vai conduzir ar frio para o continente, ao mesmo tempo o jet vai dobrar e causar a formação de pequenos núcleos depressionários a W do continente o que causará aguaceiros quiçá moderados e acompanhados por trovoadas e queda de neve a cotas altas / medias isto até t+100h.
depois outra depressão situada nas ilhas britânicas e com movimento para ESE vai introduzir mais ar frio em altura ( outra frente de intensidade moderada) não só na península mas também na zona da madeira e açores e o jet curvará de novo e os pequenos núcleos depressionários que se tinham formado antes serão absorvidos estabelecendo-se uma situação de nortada ou noroestada forte no continente, na ponta SW do jet e a SE dos açores, devido ao jet favorável e ao ar frio em altura formar-se há uma depressão em altura com movimento para EsE esta situação prolongar-se-á desde t+100h até t+144h.
depois desde T+144  até T+180 o AA movimentar-se-á para E e ficará a N da península e a depressão que se formou a SE  dos açores passará pela madeira e aproximar-se-á do sul do pais ficando estacionada entre o Algarve a madeira e as Canárias e introduzindo ar muito quente de sul esta depressão merece acompanhamento pois se se aproximar do continente poderá causar instabilidade e trovoadas, trovoadas essas que se alimentarão do calor que está na circulação da depressão e que podem ser interessantes() 
por agora o ensemble para o litoral centro está muito enfadonho ( mas já lá está um ingrediente o calor transportado pela tal depressão...)...a ver vamos...esperança


----------



## Gerofil (28 Fev 2009 às 16:02)

*Re: Seguimento Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Fevereiro 2009*



Lightning disse:


> Estás a dizer que neste momento os modelos apontam para a formação de aquilo a que se pode chamar de "Gota Fria" ou sou eu que estou a fazer confusão com os nomes?



Relativamente à noção de "Gota Fria" sugiro uma leitura do seguinte tópico:

http://www.meteopt.com/forum/aprendizagem-formacao/depressao-isolada-nos-niveis-altos-da-atmosfera-992.html


----------



## Veterano (28 Fev 2009 às 16:12)

Pois a run acabada de sair das 12z do GFS afastou um pouco o anticiclone para oeste, permitindo uma entrada mais intensa de noroeste sobre o nosso país, com mais vento, chuva e neve. Isto está a ficar mais interessante que o Porto-Sporting de logo à noite:lo


----------



## Gongas (28 Fev 2009 às 16:31)

Afinal os próximos dias não vão ser nada enfadonhos, alguma chuva,  quiçá trovoada e  queda de neve nas terras altas. Apenas para lembrar que a poucos dias alguns membros futuristas só falavam de AA...AA...AA.
Mas afinal o AA já foi e não ficou eternamente por cima de nós como alguns disseram.


----------



## BARROSODIGITAL (28 Fev 2009 às 21:18)

boas 

o que me dizem disto ???

http://freemeteo.com/default.asp?pid=156&la=18&gid=2737502

e disto

http://www.aemet.es/es/eltiempo/prediccion/localidades?l=32050&p=32

cump 
miguel moura


----------



## Veterano (28 Fev 2009 às 21:29)

BARROSODIGITAL disse:


> boas
> 
> o que me dizem disto ???
> 
> ...



Se existirem condições para precipitação nesses dias em Montalegre e região limítrofe, já restam poucas dúvidas que serão de neve

A questão continua a ser se a entrada fria (com precipitação) não se fará um pouco mais a lesteMas já estamos próximos, o dia de amanhã vai ser decisivo


----------



## Veterano (28 Fev 2009 às 22:39)

Parece que há quase unanimidade nos modelos para a próxima 5ª feira, com o GFS na run das 18z a ser agora o mais favorável em termos de uma entrada fria a afectar o nosso país: vento, descida de temperatura, chuva e neve


----------



## David sf (28 Fev 2009 às 22:46)

Neste momento o GFS já mete a depressão durante perto de 48 horas, entre a tarde de Quarta e a de Sexta. Esperemos pelas runs da madrugada dos mais diversos modelos, mas já será improvável uma mudança muito grande. Pena já estarmos em Março, pois com menos 2 ou 3 graus e havia festa grossa em todo o país.


----------



## Mário Barros (28 Fev 2009 às 22:55)

Veterano disse:


>



Bem, por muitas depressões que já vi, esta é provavelmente a mais anedótica de sempre se se verificar  acho muito pouco provável, até quinta é sempre a cortar vamos lá ver o que nos vai restar, a não ser nuvens e alguma nortada.


----------



## ferreira5 (28 Fev 2009 às 23:40)

Mário Barros disse:


> Bem, por muitas depressões que já vi, esta é provavelmente a mais anedótica de sempre se se verificar  acho muito pouco provável, até quinta é sempre a cortar vamos lá ver o que nos vai restar, a não ser nuvens e alguma nortada.



Bem, eu não queria entrar neste campo e provavelmente será a última vez que farei um comentário sobre aquilo que tens dito. Parece-me que a única anedota que vejo nisto tudo são os teu comentários...porque que te incomoda tanto que realmente exista a possibilidade de se verificar esta depressão? em que te baseias para dizer que esta situação é anedótica...e se se confirmar, serás tu a anedota? Srs. moderadores acho que está na altura de tomarem uma atitude, estamos a falar de um evento que aparece nos modelos a cerca de 80 h de distância e sem o minimo fundamento o Sr. Mario Barros diz que é uma anedota?  Existem pessoas que visitam este fórum e depois de lerem diversas análises que têm sido feitas nos últimos dias, baseando-se em Modelos, pelos diversos membros do Fórum que contribuem com dedicação e seriedade aparece um comentário a dizer que não vai acontecer nada e que é uma anedota...mas o que é isto???


----------



## Mário Barros (28 Fev 2009 às 23:47)

ferreira5 disse:


> Bem, eu não queria entrar neste campo e provavelmente será a última vez que farei um comentário sobre aquilo que tens dito. Parece-me que a única anedota que vejo nisto tudo são os teu comentários...porque que te incomoda tanto que realmente exista a possibilidade de se verificar esta depressão? em que te baseias para dizer que esta situação é anedótica...e se se confirmar, serás tu a anedota? Srs. moderadores acho que está na altura de tomarem uma atitude, estamos a falar de um evento que aparece nos modelos a cerca de 80 h de distância e sem o minimo fundamento o Sr. Mario Barros diz que é uma anedota?  Existem pessoas que visitam este fórum e depois de lerem diversas análises que têm sido feitas nos últimos dias, baseando-se em Modelos, pelos diversos membros do Fórum que contribuem com dedicação e seriedade aparece um comentário a dizer que não vai acontecer nada e que é uma anedota...mas o que é isto???



O que é que eu disse de mal ?? não posso dar a minha opnião ?? não me digam que é normal Portugal ficar "incluido" em grande vales depressionários que afectam a Europa, não me parece.

Mas pronto, como só se pode falar em neve e chuva tudo bem, acompanhemos a dinâmica dos modelos, e não a dinâmica da atmosfera


----------



## ferreira5 (28 Fev 2009 às 23:54)

Mário Barros disse:


> O que é que eu disse de mal ?? não posso dar a minha opnião ?? não me digam que é normal Portugal ficar "incluido" em grande vales depressionários que afectam a Europa, não me parece.
> 
> Mas pronto, como só se pode falar em neve e chuva tudo bem, acompanhemos a dinâmica dos modelos, e não a dinâmica da atmosfera



Mário não disseste nada de mal...mas este tópico não é um tópico nem de desejos nem de opiniões, é "Seguimento Previsão do Tempo e Modelos" e se tu dizes que é uma anedota os modelos que têm vindo a ser actualizados, não estás a ser coerente com o tema do tópico. ou então apresenta algo de concreto que fundamente a tua análise verdadeiramente anedótica.


----------



## Mário Barros (28 Fev 2009 às 23:57)

ferreira5 disse:


> Mário não disseste nada de mal...mas este tópico não é um tópico nem de desejos nem de opiniões, é "Seguimento Previsão do Tempo e Modelos" e se tu dizes que é uma anedota os modelos que têm vindo a ser actualizados, não estás a ser coerente com o tema do tópico. ou então apresenta algo de concreto que fundamente a tua análise verdadeiramente anedótica.



Mas o meu argumento é aquele que eu dei em cima, é o facto de Portugal ficar incluído no grande vale depressionário que vai do Reino Unido há Itália, quando o mais "normal" é ele ficar bem de fora em tais situações 

Aquilo que provavelmente irá acontecer é que a isóbara de 1000 hpa vá até Andorra, e não passe daí.


----------



## Brigantia (28 Fev 2009 às 23:57)

O meteograma para Bragança está lindo


----------



## Mário Barros (1 Mar 2009 às 00:07)

Não esquecer a intensa nortada que se irá fazer sentir a partir de terça


----------



## JoCa (1 Mar 2009 às 00:09)

Amigos na realidade não me parece que a precipitação que venha a cair seja sob a forma de neve uma vez que já estamos em Março e à latitude a que Portugal se encontra bem como a próximidade a um imenso oceano que funciona como amenizador da temperatura do ar não me parece que tal venha a ocorrer. Os modelos apresentam sim uma entrada de ar mais frio mas muito tímida, uma vez, que o ar mais quente anda muito próximo e com tendência a vencer o "duelo". Por conseguinte a precipitação sob a forma de neve a cair só mesmo na serra da estrela e a cotas mais altas. Este inverno com temperaturas baixas e neve teve um inicio de rompante mas também um fim precorce, isto é a minha opinião, aliás, os invernos em Portugal estão cada vez mais curtos: alguns dias de Dezembro e Janeiro depois esfuma-se...


----------



## ferreira5 (1 Mar 2009 às 00:24)

Srs. do Barroso mais uma vez grande festa!
http://freemeteo.com/default.asp?pid=156&la=18&gid=2737502


----------



## Dan (1 Mar 2009 às 00:34)

Ainda faltam uns dias e até pode nem acontecer nada de especial na próxima semana, mas Março costumava ser um bom mês para a ocorrência de neve.


----------



## David sf (1 Mar 2009 às 00:35)

Mário Barros disse:


> O que é que eu disse de mal ?? não posso dar a minha opnião ?? não me digam que é normal Portugal ficar "incluido" em grande vales depressionários que afectam a Europa, não me parece.



Não é normal, mas também não é anedótico. Aliás, já este Inverno aconteceu, a 30 de Novembro, no primeiro episódio frio que tivemos. Também não é normal nevar no Porto e já nevou este ano. Não é normal passarem ciclones extratropicais no norte de Espanha e já aconteceu este ano. Agora o adjectivo anedótico é que não faz sentido, chama-lhe esquisito, anormal, aberração. 
E Portugal não está assim tão incluído no vale depressionário, digamos que está na encosta. A depressão é que é muito cavada.


----------



## amarusp (1 Mar 2009 às 00:36)

JoCa disse:


> Amigos na realidade não me parece que a precipitação que venha a cair seja sob a forma de neve uma vez que já estamos em Março  invernos em Portugal estão cada vez mais curtos: alguns dias de Dezembro e Janeiro depois esfuma-se...



Caro amigo, com todo o respeito mostro-lhe uma foto tirada em Maio de 2004 em Loriga, ainda estamos no inverno e na Primavera o tempo é muto instável, a temperatura varia muito ao longo dos dias, por issoé normal se voltar a nevar a cotas baixas.





​


----------



## nimboestrato (1 Mar 2009 às 02:28)

Mário Barros disse:


> Bem, por muitas depressões que já vi, esta é provavelmente a mais anedótica de sempre se se verificar  acho muito pouco provável, até quinta é sempre a cortar vamos lá ver o que nos vai restar, a não ser nuvens e alguma nortada.



Tal como o Ferreira5 ,  será a última vez que irei comentar um post teu.
E faço-o apenas porque apesar de tudo, partilhamos uma paixão em comum ,
que se resumirá nesta coisa simples e singela de olharmos todos os dias para o céu mal acordamos, mesmo quando sabemos que vai estar apenas azul.
Depressão anedótica? 
Não sei o que é isso.Quererás dizer rara?
Também não: é uma depressão normal que vai sendo alimentada com permanente injecção de ar frio ,como tantas que se formam e desenvolvem 
no Atlântico Norte nesta altura do ano que têm obviamente  trajectórias e percursos diversos consoante a disposição de outras variáveis.
Até quinta é sempre a cortar, afirmas tu.
Também não.Basta comparar.
Vê o que o GFS dizia na quinta-feira:






[/URL][/IMG]

E então vê o que ele disse agora  






[/URL][/IMG]

Com o ECMWF acontece a mesma coisa ( não coloco aqui os mapas para não massacrar os leitores e no argumento).

Apenas nuvens e nortada?
Também não. Seguramente .
Vamos ver . Vamos ver o que é que aí vem, mas será mais que isso, muito mais.
Concluindo :
-Oh Mário: há tópicos para todas as características e expontaneadades de todos os membros.Podemos falar sério ,tentar contribuir, ensinar,aprender e até disparatar. Há tópicos  para tudo e para todos.
Este é de "seguimento ,previsão do tempo e modelos"...
Intervenções tuas como esta, pois que queres que te diga?
Descredibeliza -nos ? Sim :- A todos nós que neste tópico, tentamos contribuir com algo de novo na meteorologia em português.


----------



## kikofra (1 Mar 2009 às 03:42)

Run das 00h a sair


----------



## cardu (1 Mar 2009 às 06:57)

então quer dizer que é desta que até lisboa não vai escapar a neve não é verdade????


----------



## ferreira5 (1 Mar 2009 às 09:25)

cardu disse:


> então quer dizer que é desta que até lisboa não vai escapar a neve não é verdade????



Bem eu acho que a confirmarem-se os modelos poderá nevar principalmente no Norte, mas numa cota dificilmente inferior a 600m-700m e mesmo assim até lá aínda falta algum tempo.


----------



## David sf (1 Mar 2009 às 10:16)

cardu disse:


> então quer dizer que é desta que até lisboa não vai escapar a neve não é verdade????



Não. Eu, com todas as reservas impostas pela distância temporal que ainda é alguma, apostaria em cotas a variar entre os 500 m no norte interior até aos 1000 m no sul. Se isto ocorresse há um mês, com uma menor radiação solar incidente, as temperaturas podiam ser uns 2 a 4 graus mais baixas, e aí podia ser mais animado, mas mesmo assim não nevaria em Lisboa.


----------



## Aurélio (1 Mar 2009 às 10:43)

Segundo o IM os aguaceiros previstos para hoje e amanhã transformaram-se em Periodos de chuva ... provavelmente devido (para quem viu ontem) á chegada de uma espécie de sistema frontal esta tarde


----------



## jonaslor (1 Mar 2009 às 10:55)

amarusp disse:


> Caro amigo, com todo o respeito mostro-lhe uma foto tirada em Maio de 2004 em Loriga, ainda estamos no inverno e na Primavera o tempo é muto instável, a temperatura varia muito ao longo dos dias, por issoé normal se voltar a nevar a cotas baixas.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Bom dia.
Estou totalmente de acordo com a tua opiniao.
Ainda ão há muito tempo nevou na páscoa em Loriga, com acumulacao, e nesse ano esta quadra foi alta, nomeadamente segunda quinzena de abril.
Por isso tudo pode acontecer.
Para já, ainda é muito cedo, no entanto deixo o meteograma proposto pelo freemeteo:

http://freemeteo.com/default.asp?la=18&gid=2738210&pid=156

cumprimentos,


----------



## Aurélio (1 Mar 2009 às 11:00)

Gongas disse:


> Afinal os próximos dias não vão ser nada enfadonhos, alguma chuva,  quiçá trovoada e  queda de neve nas terras altas. Apenas para lembrar que a poucos dias alguns membros futuristas só falavam de AA...AA...AA.
> Mas afinal o AA já foi e não ficou eternamente por cima de nós como alguns disseram.



Pois .. pois e chegaste a perceber porque é que esta depressão vai conseguir entrar na Quarta-Feira??

É simples meu caro .. enquanto que esta depressão que estava prevista somente para este fim de semana, a uma mera distancia de 72h deste acontecimento foi feito o prolongamento até Terça-Feira.
Isso originou que o AA se mantivesse mais a Oeste e possibilitando que apanhassemos com um bocado dessa enorme depressão que se vai instalar na Europa do Norte até ao Mediterraneo na proxima semana !!

Se tal não tivesse surgido de forma tão inesperada podias dizer By .. By a esta depressão de Quarta-Feira !!

Ou seja analisamos os modelos de acordo com o que se via .. 

Enquanto aqui dizem alguns membros: ah e tal se o AA se mover mais para Oeste podemos ter neve a 400-500 metros e ninguem se queixa por dizerem isso ...

Outros podem dizer: ah e tal mas se o AA se mover mais para Este então adeus á depressão .. 

Parece-me que em ambos os casos estamos a analisar os modelos, pois analisar os modelos não é apenas dizer que naquela situação vai ocorrer aquilo, mas estudar também os possiveis cenários.

Espero bem que tenham entendido de uma vez por outras o que queria dizer !!


----------



## David sf (1 Mar 2009 às 11:00)

O que aconteceu à previsão a 10 dias do IM? Não é actualizada há 2 dias.


----------



## DRC (1 Mar 2009 às 11:27)

JoCa disse:


> Amigos na realidade não me parece que a precipitação que venha a cair seja sob a forma de neve uma vez que já estamos em Março e à latitude a que Portugal se encontra bem como a próximidade a um imenso oceano que funciona como amenizador da temperatura do ar não me parece que tal venha a ocorrer. Os modelos apresentam sim uma entrada de ar mais frio mas muito tímida, uma vez, que o ar mais quente anda muito próximo e com tendência a vencer o "duelo". Por conseguinte a precipitação sob a forma de neve a cair só mesmo na serra da estrela e a cotas mais altas. Este inverno com temperaturas baixas e neve teve um inicio de rompante mas também um fim precorce, isto é a minha opinião, aliás, os invernos em Portugal estão cada vez mais curtos: alguns dias de Dezembro e Janeiro depois esfuma-se...



Não é muito raro nevar em meses como Março ou Abril, lembro-me de no ano passado por altura da Páscoa (fim de Março) ter havido um dia de aguaceiros bastantes intensos e de no Sabugal e outros pontos do distrito da Guarda um dos aguaceiros que durou cerca 45 min. a 1 hora ter deixado grande acumulação. Logo vês que´é bastante frequente a ocorrência de neve na Primavera, existindo vários exemplos que o comprovam.

Para os próximos dias penso que iremos ter alguma precipitação, repartida de Norte a Sul do País e que possivelmente será neve nos pontos acima dos 600/700 metros da região norte, acima dos 750 / 850 metros no centro e acima dos 1000 metros no Sul.  mas claro, a meteorologia está sempre a surpreender-nos, por isso logo se verá.


----------



## Mário Barros (1 Mar 2009 às 13:00)

O duelo entre os dois grandes, será algo bastante interessante de acompanhar


----------



## JoCa (1 Mar 2009 às 13:01)

Meus amigos não pretendo desanimar ninguém em relação à possível queda de neve nesta entrada fria "mas pouco" que deverá dar entrada durante as próximas horas em portugal. Pelo que verifico e tendo em  conta a experiência de anos anteriores a neve nesta altura do ano, (Março) só mesmo nos pontos mais altos de Portugal (estrela ou gerês) até porque a referida massa de ar fria tem a massa de ar quente muito próxima que em conjunto com o imenso oceano que funciona como moderador da temperatura do ar não vejo que a precipitação sob a queda de neve tenha força suficiente para vencer estas duas componentes a estas latitudes nesta época do ano. Os invernos em Portugal cada vez estão mais curtos, ou seja, começam cedo mas também terminam cedo resumindo-se a Dezembro e alguns dias (15 dias) de Janeiro, depois esfuma-se a partir de Fevereiro.


----------



## Veterano (1 Mar 2009 às 14:50)

JoCa disse:


> Meus amigos não pretendo desanimar ninguém em relação à possível queda de neve nesta entrada fria "mas pouco" que deverá dar entrada durante as próximas horas em portugal. Pelo que verifico e tendo em  conta a experiência de anos anteriores a neve nesta altura do ano, (Março) só mesmo nos pontos mais altos de Portugal (estrela ou gerês) até porque a referida massa de ar fria tem a massa de ar quente muito próxima que em conjunto com o imenso oceano que funciona como moderador da temperatura do ar não vejo que a precipitação sob a queda de neve tenha força suficiente para vencer estas duas componentes a estas latitudes nesta época do ano. Os invernos em Portugal cada vez estão mais curtos, ou seja, começam cedo mas também terminam cedo resumindo-se a Dezembro e alguns dias (15 dias) de Janeiro, depois esfuma-se a partir de Fevereiro.



Talvez tenhas razão, o oceano tem muito peso, mas no episódio de 9 de Janeiro passado só conseguiu evitar que nevasse numa pequena faixa do litoral até às Antas, aqui no Porto. Seja como for, deixo aqui a previsão do GFS para a altitude da ISO 0º na próxima 5ª feira: há fundadas esperanças de neve a quotas médias para o norte do país


----------



## miguel (1 Mar 2009 às 16:10)

Impressionante nesta run das 12 do GFS é o *vento* na madrugada de quinta  seria rajadas na casa dos 100km/h no Litoral e terras altas


----------



## Veterano (1 Mar 2009 às 16:11)

Actualizando a informação, a run 12z do GFS continua a meter a isobara 1000 bem dentro do nosso território (passa aqui no Porto)
 Claro que ainda faltam 84 horas para isso eventualmente acontecer, mas não deixa de ser positivo


----------



## miguel (1 Mar 2009 às 16:21)

O que me parece já óbvio é que durante praticamente toda a semana não vamos ter AA e vamos ter períodos de chuvas/aguaceiros ,ventos fortes com tempo frio principalmente devido ao vento  e neve nas terras médias e altas  Estas condições vão se verificar principalmente na quarta, quinta e sexta


----------



## kikofra (1 Mar 2009 às 16:48)

a confirmar-se essa vento não vai ser muito  prejudicial a agricultura porque as flores de muitas arvores irão cair?

ps: por aqui na minha nespereira ja tenho algumas nesperas pequenas e muito verdes


----------



## ferreira5 (1 Mar 2009 às 17:20)

http://www.asturmet.com/meteorologia/cota_de_nieve/90h.php
http://www.asturmet.com/meteorologia/cota_de_nieve/96h.php
http://www.asturmet.com/meteorologia/cota_de_nieve/102h.php
http://www.asturmet.com/meteorologia/cota_de_nieve/108h.php
http://www.asturmet.com/meteorologia/cota_de_nieve/114h.php

Poderei não ver acumulações ( na cidade), mas começo a ter a certeza que verei pela...(já lhe perdi a conta), o elemento branco a cair em Bragança...e é claro com um saltinho à serra de Nogueira (15 minutos) até à parte alta, dará para regalar a vista!


----------



## ferreira5 (1 Mar 2009 às 19:46)

Esta última Run do ECMWF continua muito afastada do GFS, principalmente no frio...Quem terá razão, quando haverá convergência?


----------



## Veterano (1 Mar 2009 às 20:07)

ferreira5 disse:


> Esta última Run do ECMWF continua muito afastada do GFS, principalmente no frio...Quem terá razão, quando haverá convergência?



E não só o ECMWF Não faz muito sentido, vamos aguardar, amanhã será praticamente decisivo


----------



## ferreira5 (1 Mar 2009 às 20:35)

Realmente o GFS está um pouco isolado de todos os outros modelos...o que não deixa de ser preocupante...se realmente na próxima RUN (18) o GFS convergir, então sim terá tudo ido por água abaixo, se não mantém-se a incerteza, pelo menos até amanhã.


----------



## cova beira (1 Mar 2009 às 20:35)

esta indecisao de frio esta a comecar a preocupar me para ja o gfs a estas horas nao costuma falhar sendo na minha opiniao a curto prazo muito melhor que o europeu   



se aquele anticiclone se descoloca um nadinha mais para oeste poderemos ter surpresas 

penso que em braganca a neve acumulara quase sem duvida nos aqui em baixo é que dependemos da iso -3 para termos acumulacao la para 400  500  metros


a run da 00 vai ser a mais importante vamos manter a esperanca


----------



## psm (1 Mar 2009 às 20:37)

cova beira disse:


> esta indecisao de frio esta a comecar a preocupar me para ja o gfs a estas horas nao costuma falhar sendo na minha opiniao a curto prazo muito melhor que o europeu
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Se houver neve aos 1000 m é uma sorte!


----------



## Veterano (1 Mar 2009 às 20:47)

psm disse:


> Se houver neve aos 1000 m é uma sorte!



Não vamos voltar ao mesmo, pois não? Neste momento as hipóteses de as cotas serem mais baixas estão em aberto, vamos manter a esperança acesa


----------



## actioman (1 Mar 2009 às 20:58)

A questão a destacar é que realmente apenas o GFS aponta este cenário mais favorável de frio em Portugal Continental, porque todos os outros modelos (  UKMO, GEFS, GEM, JMA e NOGAPS) estão em sintonia com o modelo europeu ECMWF e colocam o AA com uma maior influencia sobre a P. Ibérica.












Vamos ver quem ganhará este braço de ferro.


----------



## psm (1 Mar 2009 às 21:03)

Veterano disse:


> Não vamos voltar ao mesmo, pois não? Neste momento as hipóteses de as cotas serem mais baixas estão em aberto, vamos manter a esperança acesa





Pois, mas não é só a isolinha dos -4 aos 850 hp, têm que ver qual geopotencial irá haver!

O post do actioman diz tudo!!


----------



## VerticalHorizon (1 Mar 2009 às 21:16)

psm disse:


> Se houver neve aos 1000 m é uma sorte!



Por acaso, os teus palpites não costumam acertar.


Entretanto, alguém de Bragança me sabe dizer ao certo quantos episódios de neve (com e sem acumulação) ocorreu neste Inverno, até agora?


----------



## psm (1 Mar 2009 às 21:17)

VerticalHorizon disse:


> Por acaso, tu não costumas acertar nos teus palpites.
> 
> 
> Entretanto, alguém de Bragança me sabe dizer ao certo quantos episódios de neve (com e sem acumulação) ocorreu neste Inverno, até agora?





Pois tens razão!


----------



## Veterano (1 Mar 2009 às 21:20)

psm disse:


> Pois, mas não é só a isolinha dos -4 aos 850 hp, têm que ver qual geopotencial irá haver!
> 
> O post do actioman diz tudo!!



Acha que estamos a falar de distâncias tão pequenas em que tudo é ainda possível! Concretizando, um pequeno desvio para oeste do anticiclone pode possibilitar que o norte de Portugal apanhe com grande parte desta entrada fria. Mas também é verdade que nos pode passar quase tudo ao lado e ir parar ao País Basco espanhol. O que é que preferem?


----------



## psm (1 Mar 2009 às 21:24)

Veterano disse:


> Acha que estamos a falar de distâncias tão pequenas em que tudo é ainda possível! Concretizando, um pequeno desvio para oeste do anticiclone pode possibilitar que o norte de Portugal apanhe com grande parte desta entrada fria. Mas também é verdade que nos pode passar quase tudo ao lado e ir parar ao País Basco espanhol. O que é que preferem?





Pois, mas a unica certeza é um modelo contra os restantes, e se vier precipitação grande parte dela será no litoral e no norte e centro.


----------



## kikofra (1 Mar 2009 às 21:33)

Run das 18h a sair


----------



## Lince (1 Mar 2009 às 21:40)

Meus amigos, já tinha referido á um mês atrás, (quando alguns tinham sentenciado de morte o inverno e dado as boas vindas á primavera), que o inverno estava longe de acabar e que ainda havia de fazer muito frio e nevar.
Na minha terra costuma-se dizer que quando a neve se mantém muito tempo nos altos não derrete sem cair mais por cima e o que se vê é que acima dos 1200m, como constatei hoje ainda há bastante neve com acomulações em alguns locais estratégicos de cerca de 80cm.
Podem esperar neve apartir da tarde de quarta feira até ........ talvez Sábado em cotas acima dos 800m e quem disse por "experiência" que no mês de Março não costuma nevar ..! Só se for na terra dele.


----------



## psm (1 Mar 2009 às 21:48)

Lince disse:


> Meus amigos, já tinha referido á um mês atrás, (quando alguns tinham sentenciado de morte o inverno e dado as boas vindas á primavera), que o inverno estava longe de acabar e que ainda havia de fazer muito frio e nevar.
> Na minha terra costuma-se dizer que quando a neve se mantém muito tempo nos altos não derrete sem cair mais por cima e o que se vê é que acima dos 1200m, como constatei hoje ainda há bastante neve com acomulações em alguns locais estratégicos de cerca de 80cm.
> Podem esperar neve apartir da tarde de quarta feira até ........ talvez Sábado em cotas acima dos 800m e quem disse por "experiência" que no mês de Março não costuma nevar ..! Só se for na terra dele.





Já tinha colocado um post que onde ainda neva em Maio na serra da Estrela, são raros os anos mas acontece.
Em junho é muito raro mas já aconteceu.


ps: Que me desculpem este off topic.


----------



## stormy (1 Mar 2009 às 21:56)

o que eu vejo é que até 4f vao ocorrer aguaceiros ( quiça um ou outro mais interessante) e que desde as 06 de 4f até ás 00 de domingo vais estar mesmo muito vento e ondulaçao e podem ocorrer aguaceiros ,por vezes fortes, ( talvez, com sorte, uma trovoada visto que para elas nem tá mau de todo) e acumulaçoes razoveis de neve acima dos 1100-1300mts no entanto poderá nevar a cotas de 800mts no norte e centro durante as horas mais frias ou durante um aguaceiro mais forte,na minha opiniao esta situaçao deveria ser considerada de algum risco pois podem ocorrer rajadas fortes de vento , aguaceiros fortes com pequenas inundaçoes, ondulaçao forte na costa ocidental e neve que pode causar problemas nas zonas mais elevadas principalmente em rodovias ( acima dos 1100-1300mts).
a partir de domingo ainda está tudo muito confuso....
boas a todos


----------



## JoCa (1 Mar 2009 às 21:59)

Lince disse:


> Meus amigos, já tinha referido á um mês atrás, (quando alguns tinham sentenciado de morte o inverno e dado as boas vindas á primavera), que o inverno estava longe de acabar e que ainda havia de fazer muito frio e nevar.
> Na minha terra costuma-se dizer que quando a neve se mantém muito tempo nos altos não derrete sem cair mais por cima e o que se vê é que acima dos 1200m, como constatei hoje ainda há bastante neve com acomulações em alguns locais estratégicos de cerca de 80cm.
> Podem esperar neve apartir da tarde de quarta feira até ........ talvez Sábado em cotas acima dos 800m e quem disse por "experiência" que no mês de Março não costuma nevar ..! Só se for na terra dele.



A questão não é que em Março não costume nevar. A questão é que em Março não costuma nevar na maior parte do território de Portugal a não ser nas zonas mais altas mas mesmo mais altas como no ponto mais alto da serra da estrela ou gerês.


----------



## Veterano (1 Mar 2009 às 22:05)

kikofra disse:


> Run das 18h a sair



Não vejo grandes alterações para as runs anteriores, pelo menos no curto prazo. Talvez a entrada mais 100 km para leste, enfim aguardemos peloa modelos europeus. E já agora, se bem que  médio/longo prazo, o que pensam desta previsão do modelo europeu?


----------



## Lousano (1 Mar 2009 às 22:07)

JoCa disse:


> A questão não é que em Março não costume nevar. A questão é que em Março não costuma nevar na maior parte do território de Portugal a não ser nas zonas mais altas mas mesmo mais altas como no ponto mais alto da serra da estrela ou gerês.



Finalmente alguém disse algo com sentido.


----------



## Lince (1 Mar 2009 às 22:09)

JoCa disse:


> A questão não é que em Março não costume nevar. A questão é que em Março não costuma nevar na maior parte do território de Portugal a não ser nas zonas mais altas mas mesmo mais altas como no ponto mais alto da serra da estrela ou gerês.



Desculpa, mas se em vez de Março colocasses Abril estaria totalmente de acordo contigo. Digo isso porque aqui na minha terra costuma nevar muito no mês de Março e em cotas bastante baixas 500/600m e se recuassemos 20 anos no tempo então nem se falava, e como este inverno nos faz recordar esses tempos, tudo pode acontecer.


----------



## Veterano (1 Mar 2009 às 22:09)

Lousano disse:


> Finalmente alguém disse algo com sentido.



Só consigo confirmar que aqui no Porto nunca nevou em Março


----------



## cova beira (1 Mar 2009 às 22:14)

e se eu te disser que vivo a 500 metros de altitude e nos ultimos 6 anos a unica altura em que vi nevar em dois desses anos foi em marco e um dos episodios ja iamos para ai no dia 15 ou 16   



e que em 96 a unica altura em que nevou foi em abril 


acho engracado ser sempre o pessoal do litoral a dar opinioes sobre assuntos que nem sequer presenciam 



quanto a run das 18  vamos esperar que o anticiclone nao fique tao potente como é assinalado ja que este ano diverças vezes foi previsto e tal nao aconteceu penso que ainda é possivel termos neve acima dos 600 metros


----------



## Lince (1 Mar 2009 às 22:15)

Já agora e por curiosidade, nevou no dia 1 de maio na senhora da Peneda que fica a sensivelmente 700m de altitude. Só não sei precisar o ano.


----------



## psm (1 Mar 2009 às 22:17)

Veterano disse:


> Não vejo grandes alterações para as runs anteriores, pelo menos no curto prazo. Talvez a entrada mais 100 km para leste, enfim aguardemos peloa modelos europeus. E já agora, se bem que  médio/longo prazo, o que pensam desta previsão do modelo europeu?





São 9 dias a previsão, e a esse tempo as probalidades são poucas, e é só uma tendencia.


----------



## Lince (1 Mar 2009 às 22:17)

cova beira disse:


> e se eu te disser que vivo a 500 metros de altitude e nos ultimos 6 anos a unica altura em que vi nevar em dois desses anos foi em marco e um dos episodios ja iamos para ai no dia 15 ou 16
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ferreira5 (1 Mar 2009 às 22:18)

JoCa disse:


> A questão não é que em Março não costume nevar. A questão é que em Março não costuma nevar na maior parte do território de Portugal a não ser nas zonas mais altas mas mesmo mais altas como no ponto mais alto da serra da estrela ou gerês.



Não é só em Março normalmente durante todo o Inverno não é normal nevar na maior parte de Portugal!


----------



## psm (1 Mar 2009 às 22:20)

cova beira disse:


> e se eu te disser que vivo a 500 metros de altitude e nos ultimos 6 anos a unica altura em que vi nevar em dois desses anos foi em marco e um dos episodios ja iamos para ai no dia 15 ou 16
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Terá que ser mais consizo nas afirmações que está a fazer?


----------



## ferreira5 (1 Mar 2009 às 22:20)

VerticalHorizon disse:


> Por acaso, os teus palpites não costumam acertar.
> 
> 
> Entretanto, alguém de Bragança me sabe dizer ao certo quantos episódios de neve (com e sem acumulação) ocorreu neste Inverno, até agora?



Não tenho a certeza mas acho que foram 9...


----------



## Veterano (1 Mar 2009 às 22:22)

ferreira5 disse:


> Não é só em Março normalmente durante todo o Inverno não é normal nevar na maior parte de Portugal!



Pessoal, estamos a desviar-nos do tópico. Tudo isto estaria bem em qualquer coisa como REVIVER O PASSADO


----------



## Lousano (1 Mar 2009 às 22:25)

Lince disse:


> Desculpa, mas se em vez de Março colocasses Abril estaria totalmente de acordo contigo. Digo isso porque aqui na minha terra costuma nevar muito no mês de Março e em cotas bastante baixas 500/600m e se recuassemos 20 anos no tempo então nem se falava, e como este inverno nos faz recordar esses tempos, tudo pode acontecer.



Vivo na Lousã há cerca de 12 anos e apenas tenho conhecimento de nevar na serra 11 vezes nesse período (sem somar o registo das 6 deste ano), e após Fevereiro tenho apenas conhecimento de um período de neve no topo da serra( e que por acaso aconteceu em Abril).


----------



## ferreira5 (1 Mar 2009 às 22:25)

Esta última Run do GFS (18), mantém praticamente o mesmo cenário para os próximos dias...tudo em aberto.


----------



## Veterano (1 Mar 2009 às 22:40)

ferreira5 disse:


> Esta última Run do GFS (18), mantém praticamente o mesmo cenário para os próximos dias...tudo em aberto.



Os modelos estão praticamente de acordo, só falta decidir os pormenores, que se calhar vão estar pendentes quase até ao fim


----------



## Lince (1 Mar 2009 às 22:45)

Previsão dos " meus vizinhos"
Inicio › El Tiempo › Predicción › CC. AA.AyudaPredicción por Comunidades Autónomas. GaliciaHoy
  Mañana
  Pasado mañana
  Próximos Días
  Fecha Predicción: domingo 01 de marzo de 2009 a las 12:45miércoles 04 de marzo de 2009
MUY NUBOSO O CUBIERTO CON PRECIPITACIONES MODERADAS Y
PERSISTENTES, LOCALMENTE FUERTES. COTA DE NIEVE EN DESCENSO DE
1200 A 700 M. TEMPERATURAS MINIMAS EN LIGERO A MODERADO ASCENSO Y
MAXIMAS EN MODERADO DESCENSO. VIENTO DEL SUROESTE GIRANDO AL
NOROESTE, EN EL LITORAL Y ZONAS ALTAS FUERTE CON RACHAS DE MUY
FUERTE, Y EN EL INTERIOR MODERADO. 

jueves 05 de marzo de 2009
MUY NUBOSO O CUBIERTO CON CHUBASCOS FRECUENTES, OCASIONALMENTE
FUERTES Y ACOMPANADOS DE TORMENTA Y GRANIZO. COTA DE NIEVE:
600/800 M. TEMPERATURAS CON CAMBIOS LIGEROS O SIN CAMBIOS. VIENTO
DEL NOROESTE MODERADO A FUERTE, OCASIONALMENTE MUY FUERTE EN LAS
ZONAS COSTERAS.


----------



## Veterano (1 Mar 2009 às 22:49)

Enquanto aguardamos, e no seguimento do que prevê o modelo europeu a médio/longo prazo, vejam este cenário (utópico, dirão alguns) criado pelo GFS:


----------



## Lightning (1 Mar 2009 às 23:01)

Veterano disse:


> Enquanto aguardamos, e no seguimento do que prevê o modelo europeu a médio/longo prazo, vejam este cenário (utópico, dirão alguns) criado pelo GFS



Tudo bem que são previsões a LONGO prazo, sem qualquer fiabilidade, mas dá a esse modelo o benefício da dúvida, pois todos sabemos que nada é impossível...


----------



## ajrebelo (1 Mar 2009 às 23:10)

Veterano disse:


> Enquanto aguardamos, e no seguimento do que prevê o modelo europeu a médio/longo prazo, vejam este cenário (utópico, dirão alguns) criado pelo GFS:



boas

era em  cheio no meu dia de anos

abraços


----------



## nimboestrato (2 Mar 2009 às 03:12)

Lince disse:


> Já agora e por curiosidade, nevou no dia 1 de maio na senhora da Peneda que fica a sensivelmente 700m de altitude. Só não sei precisar o ano.



Creio que foi em 1998.
Mas já agora mais uma curiosidade:
casei em 2 de junho de 1984 ,
dia em que as estradas do maciço central da serra da estrela estiveram cortadas ao trânsito devido à neve e não consegui chegar às penhas da saude com alojamento reservado prevendo já algo,para a trivial viagem de núpcias. Insisto: 2 de Junho.
Ele há anos loucos.
E já agora que estamos a falar de extremos, experimentem ver o inverso.
Experimentem ver o ocorrido em Março de 1997 ? Justamente o mês que ora inicia?
Incrível mês de Verão no litoral norte.
Para acabar de vez com o discurso das impossibilidades da surpresa 
em meteorologia, perdoem-me este fora de tópico...

Este Março vai começar revolto.
e oh Veterano : não será por mapas a 15 dias,
que muitas vezes prometem o céu e a terra 
mas nunca se concretizam.
É já para daqui a 76 horas.
A noroestada farta e fria que aí vem, ainda estará envolta em nuances determinantes.
Mas é já cardápio permanente das nossas excitações.
Sou sempre cauteloso quanto às especificidades:
-cotas de neve, intensidade do vento ,precipitações?
Veremos. 
Mas como desde 10 de Fevereiro nada temos, 
pois que venha,  venha algo, ou quiçá substancial...


----------



## Veterano (2 Mar 2009 às 10:07)

ferreira5 disse:


> Esta última Run do ECMWF continua muito afastada do GFS, principalmente no frio...Quem terá razão, quando haverá convergência?



Nesta run das 0z do ECMWF, já aparece mais frio, os modelos estão a aproximar-se


----------



## Aurélio (2 Mar 2009 às 10:24)

Sinceramente não vejo onde é que o IM ve os aguaceiros moderados para aqui para o sul apenas vejo precipitação a dirigir-se para Espanha !!

Em relação á parte da tarde vejo mais precipitação para o Norte do que aqui para o sul .. mas isto claro segundo o GFS !!


----------



## Mário Barros (2 Mar 2009 às 10:32)

Continuo a olhar para as cartas e continuo a achar que algo não bate certo  acho que vamos ter que esperar até há data para sabermos ao certo o que irá acontecer, porque conjungar tanta nortada com chuva não é muito "comum" pelo menos eu não me lembro de tal acontecer, já para não falar de que o interior poderá vir a ter mais chuva que o litoral. 

O Algarve certamente será a última zona do país que verá chuva, e é se a vir.


----------



## vitamos (2 Mar 2009 às 10:41)

Veterano disse:


> Nesta run das 0z do ECMWF, já aparece mais frio, os modelos estão a aproximar-se



Estão, é certo. O que me parece mais consensual será a precipitação que me parece ser significativa 4ª e 5ª feira. O vento nestes dias também se irá fazer sentir. 
Uma nota quanto aos fenómenos mais falados por aqui, e pela interpretação que faço dos diferentes modelos.

Neve - O GFS é aquele que apresenta menores valores de temperatura a 850hPa. No entanto a temperatura a 500hPa é relativamente alta. Não espero cotas muito baixas, ou eventuais surpresas. Mas é possível sobretudo no interior, e pela forma como a frente entra com as iso's mais baixas para o interior de Espanha, que ainda possa se avistar algo a cotas médias. Não mais que isso.

Trovoada - Muitas saudades de uma, mas o que é certo é que tanto o CAPE como o LI mais uma vez não estão nada favoráveis.

Veremos...


----------



## David sf (2 Mar 2009 às 10:52)

vitamos disse:


> Estão, é certo. O que me parece mais consensual será a precipitação que me parece ser significativa 4ª e 5ª feira. O vento nestes dias também se irá fazer sentir.
> Uma nota quanto aos fenómenos mais falados por aqui, e pela interpretação que faço dos diferentes modelos.
> 
> Neve - O GFS é aquele que apresenta menores valores de temperatura a 850hPa. No entanto a temperatura a 500hPa é relativamente alta. Não espero cotas muito baixas, ou eventuais surpresas. Mas é possível sobretudo no interior, e pela forma como a frente entra com as iso's mais baixas para o interior de Espanha, que ainda possa se avistar algo a cotas médias. Não mais que isso.
> ...



O vento ainda não é consensual, o europeu põe bastante menos. Quanto à neve e à trovoada, sendo que a -35 a 500 hpa anda pelo norte de Espanha, pode haver surpresas no interior norte. O IM está a pôr para Quinta a cota de neve a 1300 m, acho que é um valor muito alto, vai ficar perto dos 1000, até um pouco abaixo.
Depois, para o fim de semana, regressa o maldito, sendo que para o Europeu não vai durar muito, pondo uma situação interessante às 216 horas, ainda falta muito. Quase certo é um fim de semana típico de Maio com temperaturas que podem aproximar-se muito dos 25 graus.


----------



## ferreira5 (2 Mar 2009 às 11:29)

Depois de analisar os diversos modelos, cada vez mais acredito que se acontecerem episódios de queda de neve ela terá mais hipótese de acontecer no Nordeste Transmontano de que em qualquer outro ponto do país.


----------



## Aristocrata (2 Mar 2009 às 12:11)

Eu sinceramente acredito em neve a cotas superiores a 800 metros em força no noroeste e nordeste transmontano e eventualmente em zonas serranas do interior norte e centro. Penso também que teremos neve para perto dos 1000 metros, e possivelmente um pouco inferior, na zona mais interior do minho, nas serras da peneda, soajo e amarela - penso que para aqui podem eventualmente  surgir surpresas de cotas mais baixas já que teremos uma entrada de noroeste - só falta saber a intensidade desta entrada...
Esperemos, esperemos! É uma virtude saber esperar...
Desculpem editar o post mas...
Pelo que vi hoje há uma massa de ar frio a sudoeste do continente que pode potenciar a entrada de noroeste - pelo menos em teoria...


----------



## DRC (2 Mar 2009 às 15:01)

Tem vindo a formar-se algo na região marcada a vermelho.
Alguem me sabe dizer se irá dar algo á região de Lisboa nas próximas horas?


----------



## meteo (2 Mar 2009 às 15:13)

David sf disse:


> O vento ainda não é consensual, o europeu põe bastante menos. Quanto à neve e à trovoada, sendo que a -35 a 500 hpa anda pelo norte de Espanha, pode haver surpresas no interior norte. O IM está a pôr para Quinta a cota de neve a 1300 m, acho que é um valor muito alto, vai ficar perto dos 1000, até um pouco abaixo.
> Depois, para o fim de semana, regressa o maldito, sendo que para o Europeu não vai durar muito, pondo uma situação interessante às 216 horas, ainda falta muito. Quase certo é um fim de semana típico de Maio com temperaturas que podem aproximar-se muito dos 25 graus.



É uma hipótese termos no fim-de-semana temperaturas perto dos 25 graus?


----------



## David sf (2 Mar 2009 às 16:42)

meteo disse:


> É uma hipótese termos no fim-de-semana temperaturas perto dos 25 graus?



Pelo menos, no sul, vamos ter temperaturas de 12/14 graus a 850 hpa, segundo a run das 6z do GFS. Vamos ver o que diz esta que está a sair.


----------



## ferreira5 (2 Mar 2009 às 19:25)

É impressão minha ou a Run do GFS das 12 não está actualizada?


----------



## Veterano (2 Mar 2009 às 19:35)

ferreira5 disse:


> É impressão minha ou a Run do GFS das 12 não está actualizada?



Aparentemente está, mas a run decisiva para os próximos episódios vai sem dúvida ser a das 00z.


----------



## David sf (2 Mar 2009 às 19:53)

Já viram o Europeu? É a repetição uma semana depois. Formação de uma depressão na Madeira que se desloca para o continente, abrindo caminho à entrada de uma outra depressão polar. A diferença é que a origem da advecção está muito mais a norte, pelo que pode entrar um pouco mais de frio. Esta opção é corroborada por metade das linhas dos ensembles do GFS incluindo a run paralela, que apesar de não ser publicada, continua a aparecer a linha azul.


----------



## psm (2 Mar 2009 às 20:14)

David sf disse:


> Já viram o Europeu? É a repetição uma semana depois. Formação de uma depressão na Madeira que se desloca para o continente, abrindo caminho à entrada de uma outra depressão polar. A diferença é que a origem da advecção está muito mais a norte, pelo que pode entrar um pouco mais de frio. Esta opção é corroborada por metade das linhas dos ensembles do GFS incluindo a run paralela, que apesar de não ser publicada, continua a aparecer a linha azul.






Para exemplificar melhor ponho a animação dos 500 hp


http://www.ecmwf.int/products/forec...e!pop!od!oper!public_plots!2009030212!!!step/


----------



## ferreira5 (2 Mar 2009 às 20:57)

Veterano disse:


> Aparentemente está, mas a run decisiva para os próximos episódios vai sem dúvida ser a das 00z.



Eu pelo menos no meu pc vejo a Run das 12 mas de Domingo...


----------



## Veterano (2 Mar 2009 às 21:02)

ferreira5 disse:


> Eu pelo menos no meu pc vejo a Run das 12 mas de Domingo...



Eu utilizo o site http://www.meteociel.fr/modeles/gfse_cartes.php?mode=0&ech=192


----------



## ferreira5 (2 Mar 2009 às 21:22)

Veterano disse:


> Eu utilizo o site http://www.meteociel.fr/modeles/gfse_cartes.php?mode=0&ech=192



Eu também, mas não reparaste no lado direito superior do ecran que a Run se refere a "Dimanche"!


----------



## psm (2 Mar 2009 às 21:29)

ferreira5 disse:


> Eu pelo menos no meu pc vejo a Run das 12 mas de Domingo...



Se forem a este site têm:


https://www.fnmoc.navy.mil/wxmap_cgi/cgi-bin/wxmap_DOD_area.cgi?area=gfs_atlantic


----------



## Veterano (2 Mar 2009 às 21:32)

ferreira5 disse:


> Eu também, mas não reparaste no lado direito superior do ecran que a Run se refere a "Dimanche"!



Ou estou ceguinho ou leio "lundi" nesse lado direito superior do ecran







Aproveitando a deixa, parece que o anticiclone nos vem visitar a seguir ao episódio frio


----------



## Veterano (2 Mar 2009 às 21:35)

psm disse:


> Se forem a este site têm:
> 
> 
> https://www.fnmoc.navy.mil/wxmap_cgi/cgi-bin/wxmap_DOD_area.cgi?area=gfs_atlantic



Parece que esse site está com um problema de "certificado de segurança"


----------



## ferreira5 (2 Mar 2009 às 21:43)

Veterano disse:


> Ou estou ceguinho ou leio "lundi" nesse lado direito superior do ecran
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Não percebo no meu aparece Dimanche e já agora a nova que está a sair está na mesma confusão...


----------



## psm (2 Mar 2009 às 21:48)

Veterano disse:


> Parece que esse site está com um problema de "certificado de segurança"





Se esse certificado aparece é dizer que sim, pois pedem para saber se o teu computador é seguro, pois está-se a entrar num site da marinha norte americana.


----------



## Veterano (2 Mar 2009 às 21:53)

ferreira5 disse:


> Não percebo no meu aparece Dimanche e já agora a nova que está a sair está na mesma confusão...



Também não percebo. Tenho a certeza que a run das 18z que está a sair menciona "lundi".Não andará por Bragança um virus preguiçoso?


----------



## Veterano (2 Mar 2009 às 21:55)

psm disse:


> Se esse certificado aparece é dizer que sim, pois pedem para saber se o teu computador é seguro, pois está-se a entrar num site da marinha norte americana.



Obrigado psm, nos tempos que correm não convém facilitar


----------



## trepkos (2 Mar 2009 às 21:58)

psm disse:


> Se esse certificado aparece é dizer que sim, pois pedem para saber se o teu computador é seguro, pois está-se a entrar num site da marinha norte americana.



Eles a mim não deixam entrar, dizem que não é seguro, devo ser uma pessoa perigosa


----------



## ACalado (2 Mar 2009 às 22:04)

Com tudo isto do tira põe do põe e tira só vejo uma coisa o AA a encostar-se cada vez mais a este fantástico País, ficamos apenas com algumas pingas e com algum frio que permitirá uma cota de neve acima dos 1300m. depois então já nem se fala, temos de dar as boas vindas a Primavera que até vem disfarçada de Verão tal são as temperaturas a 500hpa 
Resumindo tivemos um Inverno bom mas curto e a tendência é essa Invernos com menos duração e com mais eventos extremos







Mais do mesmo


----------



## Brigantia (2 Mar 2009 às 23:22)

Esta run retirou bastante frio e neste momento, segundo o GFS, só já teriamos cotas, na melhor das hipoteses, na ordem dos 1000m.


----------



## Mário Barros (3 Mar 2009 às 00:36)

Que bicho  viva o Verão, venha a nortada.


----------



## meteo (3 Mar 2009 às 00:54)

Mário Barros disse:


> Que bicho  viva o Verão, venha a nortada.



 Eh la vem calor,tem de vir a Nortada? onde está isso escrito?


----------



## Mário Barros (3 Mar 2009 às 11:22)

Bem, o vento vindo de noroeste/norte irá começar a intenseficar-se já a partir da noite de hoje e tendo o seu auge na quinta-feira


----------



## vitamos (3 Mar 2009 às 11:26)

Mário Barros disse:


> Bem, o vento vindo de noroeste/norte irá começar a intenseficar-se já a partir da noite de hoje e tendo o seu auge na quinta-feira



Sem ser um cenário muito extremo é sem dúvida de ter em conta. O IM apresenta a possibilidade de rajadas até 100km/h.


----------



## jpmartins (3 Mar 2009 às 12:09)

Deixo o Mapa dos Alertas Koka's, que vem de encontro ao que já foi dito pelo Vitamos no tópico Análise Modelos, Previsões e Alertas Oficiais, relativamente ao período que começa já na próxima madrugado até Sexta.

Aviso não oficial


----------



## Veterano (3 Mar 2009 às 12:56)

O episódio frio para esta semana parece-me já bem caracterizado, a proximidade temporal não vai introduzir grandes alterações ao que nós aqui comentamos.

 Também parece consensual a chegada breve do anticiclone. O que me está a despertar a curiosidade é que tanto o GFS como o modelo europeu prevêm a junção do anticiclone açoriano com o da gronelândia para meados do mês, abrindo portas a uma corrente de norte muito perturbada e fria. Ainda falta muito tempo, mas gostaria de ouvir opiniões


----------



## Mário Barros (3 Mar 2009 às 14:34)

O apocalipse anticiclónico está cada vez mais intenso  quanto mais se chega para Este mais nortada vamos ter


----------



## stormy (3 Mar 2009 às 14:42)

depois do fresco a temperatura vai subir e bem a partir de 6f depois virá o AA e depois logo se ve mas talvez, se tivermos sorte, se forme uma cut-off a W ou SW da peninsula ou uma corrente perturbada e fria de N


----------



## Aurélio (3 Mar 2009 às 17:18)

Off - Topic: Tentem não meter imagens tão grandes porque a janela da aplicação aumenta na horizontal sempre que metem imagens muito grandes e depois tenho que andar com o "scroll" para a esquerda  e para a direita para ler tudo !!!


----------



## Minho (3 Mar 2009 às 18:42)

Aurélio disse:


> Off - Topic: Tentem não meter imagens tão grandes porque a janela da aplicação aumenta na horizontal sempre que metem imagens muito grandes e depois tenho que andar com o "scroll" para a esquerda  e para a direita para ler tudo !!!




Aconselho o uso do VSO ImageResizer:
http://www.vso-software.fr/products/image_resizer/download-image-resizer.php

Já o utilizo desde há vários anos sem problemas


Ou então o PowerToy da Microsoft
http://www.microsoft.com/windowsxp/Downloads/powertoys/Xppowertoys.mspx


----------



## Lightning (3 Mar 2009 às 20:18)

O Instituto de Meteorologia já colocou os avisos amarelos e mesmo laranja para amanhã devido à ondulação forte, vento e chuva.


----------



## João Soares (3 Mar 2009 às 20:29)

Lightning disse:


> O Instituto de Meteorologia já colocou os avisos amarelos e mesmo laranja para amanhã devido à ondulação forte, vento e *chuva*.



Todos os alertas que o IM lançou é sobre a ondulação e o vento..
Nenhum alerta e sobre a chuva, onde foste ver isso.

Aqui ficam os alertas:


----------



## Lightning (3 Mar 2009 às 20:31)

João Soares disse:


> Todos os alertas que o IM lançou é sobre a ondulação e o vento..
> Nenhum alerta e sobre a chuva, onde foste ver isso.
> 
> Aqui ficam os alertas:



Enganei-me  

Mas deixa, eles de qualquer maneira em princípio vão colocar alertas desses daqui a umas horas...


----------



## Aurélio (3 Mar 2009 às 20:51)

A run das 12h do ECMWF é uma desgraça .. com AA por todo o lado até ás 240h (sim eu sei que temos uma depressão a dar-nos de raspão quarta e quinta mas isso aqui pro sul vai ser chuviscos ou nem isso).
A minha esperança é que o AA tome uma posição desde o Norte dos Açores até ás ilhas britanicas para provocar com que depressões cut-off surjam a sudoeste de Sagres, senão nada feito !!

Março parece que continua novamente negro !!

PS: Sim eu sei que choveu bem esta noite na serra, mas isso é o que costuma acontecer geralmente nos meses de Março/Abril/Maio e Setembro !!
Enormes contrastes entre Litoral e Interior (qualquer zona do país). Desculpem esta parte de Off_Topic !!


----------



## Brigantia (3 Mar 2009 às 22:00)

É altura de renovar o stock na Sanabria



> Elaborado: martes 03 de marzo de 2009 a las 22:50
> Validez: jueves 05 de marzo de 2009 a las 00:00
> Nivel de riesgo
> Fenómeno  *Acumulación de nieve: 15 cm*
> ...





> Elaborado: martes 03 de marzo de 2009 a las 22:50
> Validez: viernes 06 de marzo de 2009 a las 00:00
> Nivel de riesgo
> Fenómeno  *Acumulación de nieve: 15 cm*
> ...


© AEMET


----------



## Saul Monteiro (3 Mar 2009 às 22:09)

O melhor lá vai para os Espanhóis e Franceses.


----------



## DMartins (3 Mar 2009 às 22:11)

Pode ser um pouco Off, mas deixem-me só dizer que já chove aqui, e por vezes forte, o que vai de encontro aos modelos que previam chuva para o fim do dia e a quem dizia isso mesmo.


----------



## Veterano (3 Mar 2009 às 22:29)

DMartins disse:


> Pode ser um pouco Off, mas deixem-me só dizer que já chove aqui, e por vezes forte, o que vai de encontro aos modelos que previam chuva para o fim do dia e a quem dizia isso mesmo.



Não admira que já chova no Norte. Vejam as imagens do satélite


----------



## DMartins (3 Mar 2009 às 22:40)

Na RUN das 18 do GSF, a partir das 276h é a loucura. O 2º painel é sempre o delírio...
Nesta RUN ainda metem mais frio...
O "Ensemble" então nem se fala...


----------



## David sf (3 Mar 2009 às 22:48)

DMartins disse:


> Na RUN das 18 do GSF, a partir das 276h é a loucura. O 2º painel é sempre o delírio...
> Nesta RUN ainda metem mais frio...



É muito longe no tempo. Hoje as 4 runs do GFS, cada uma delas põe uma coisa diferente a partir das 150 h. Mas um dia o AA terá que subir para latitudes maiores e unir-se-á ao anticiclone escandinavo. Resta saber é se quando isso acontecer haverá frio na Europa e se por cá temos caminho livre ou o maldito cá em cima. Mas uma coisa é certa, só haverá frio relevante com entrada continental.


----------



## Veterano (3 Mar 2009 às 22:52)

David sf disse:


> É muito longe no tempo. Hoje as 4 runs do GFS, cada uma delas põe uma coisa diferente a partir das 150 h. Mas um dia o AA terá que subir para latitudes maiores e unir-se-á ao anticiclone escandinavo. Resta saber é se quando isso acontecer haverá frio na Europa e se por cá temos caminho livre ou o maldito cá em cima. Mas uma coisa é certa, só haverá frio relevante com entrada continental.



Entretanto vamos-nos preparando para a nortada de 5ª feira


----------



## nimboestrato (4 Mar 2009 às 01:32)

David sf disse:


> É muito longe no tempo...



Vou aproveitar esta tua deixa para tentar contribuir com alguns esclarecimentos que julgo necessários para potenciar a qualidade deste tópico deste fórum.
A questão é sempre a mesma: A fiabilidade dos modelos de previsão no espaço temporal. 
O GFS ( 12 Z de sábado) dizia que, 72/ 84 horas depois, aconteceria isto:











e hoje, a apenas 18 horas do então previsto
descubra você as diferenças: 






[/URL][/IMG]

Muito poucas ou quase nenhumas .
Ou seja , os modelos ( Com o ECMWF e com outros, os exemplos são semelhantes) a 80 horas, estão de parabéns. 
Para quem vivia  nos anos 70,
 em que por vezes o dia a seguir era uma caixinha de surpresas ,
isto agora não está nada mau, não senhor...
( embora adore o factor "surpresa")
Mas se recuarmos dois dias  , apenas dois dias ,
começa o desbaratamento  desta  fiabilidade.
O mesmo GFS ( 12 Z de quinta )  falava então noutros rumos ,
noutros contextos:






[/URL][/IMG]

Bom...E que tal recuar mais um  ou dois dias?
Embora lá. 






[/URL][/IMG]

Pois é...
E então? 
Vamos recuar mais?
Acham que vale a pena?
E hoje, este mesmo GFS nas 4 saídas diárias ,
para mais de 200 horas teve de tudo:
-Entrada Continental, pura e crua,depressões a sudoeste da Ibéria,
advecções de norte consistentes e AA eterno, pois então, hipótese nunca descartável,sempre presente.
Curiosamente,ou não,
 a variável que vai ganhando mais consistência depois deste
episódio de algumas chuvas com vento frio e com maior incidência a norte.
Os modelos a mais de 200  horas valem o que valem.
A 300 horas, é ficção TVI , ou outras , de baixo custo...


----------



## RTC (4 Mar 2009 às 09:28)

Para quem segue atentamente este forum para aprender cada vez mais sobre meteorologia, este último post do nimboestrato é muito interessante.


----------



## David sf (4 Mar 2009 às 09:40)

RTC disse:


> Para quem segue atentamente este forum para aprender cada vez mais sobre meteorologia, este último post do nimboestrato é muito interessante.



E para ilustrar bem esse post é ver as diferenças entre as duas últimas runs do GFS. Para Beja, por exemplo, tinha num dia a iso -3 e agora tenho a +18. São 21 graus de diferença.


----------



## Veterano (4 Mar 2009 às 09:53)

David sf disse:


> E para ilustrar bem esse post é ver as diferenças entre as duas últimas runs do GFS. Para Beja, por exemplo, tinha num dia a iso -3 e agora tenho a +18. São 21 graus de diferença.



Isto faz-me chegar à seguinte conclusão: a Natureza esconde ainda muitos segredos e surpresas, porque mesmo técnicos especializados e com material sofisticado incorrem em previsões que se vem a revelar profundamente erradas!


----------



## DMartins (4 Mar 2009 às 10:01)

Ora nem mais.

No meu post acima, utilizei 2 palavras que definem bem os modelos àquela distância temporal: 
"Loucura" e "Delírio"...
Na RUN das 0h já "repuseram a normalidade"...


----------



## Lightning (4 Mar 2009 às 10:39)

A conclusão que tiro das últimas RUN's do GFS é que depois desta "animação" (chuva, vento e algum frio) o AA vai voltar, e com ele vai voltar também o "calor", temperaturas de 20 graus ou mesmo mais.

É a conclusão a que chego, após ter estudado os modelos e ir comparando as últimas RUN's.


----------



## vitamos (4 Mar 2009 às 10:48)

Lightning disse:


> A conclusão que tiro das últimas RUN's do GFS é que depois desta "animação" (chuva, vento e algum frio) o AA vai voltar, e com ele vai voltar também o "calor", temperaturas de 20 graus ou mesmo mais.
> 
> É a conclusão a que chego, após ter estudado os modelos e ir comparando as últimas RUN's.



No curto médio prazo sim. No entanto o modelo Europeu parece querer novamente mostrar o sudoeste do território como porta para a salvação ainda dentro de um médio prazo (perto das 150h). O GFS começa a querer tentar arriscar essa tendência. Mas como o horizonte das certezas ainda é o dos próximos dias subscrevo a tua definição de marasmo anticiclónico... Para aproveitar o fim de semana que também sabe bem 

PS: Excelente post nimboestrato. Esse resumo diz praticamente o essencial relativamente à forma de olharmos os modelos. Excelentes e sábios ensinamentos


----------



## Veterano (4 Mar 2009 às 10:49)

Lightning disse:


> A conclusão que tiro das últimas RUN's do GFS é que depois desta "animação" (chuva, vento e algum frio) o AA vai voltar, e com ele vai voltar também o "calor", temperaturas de 20 graus ou mesmo mais.
> 
> É a conclusão a que chego, após ter estudado os modelos e ir comparando as últimas RUN's.



Quanto ao regresso do anticiclone, todos os modelos estão de acordo. O que se vai passar a seguir, grande incógnita, se calhar a depender dos acontecimentos destes três próximos dias.


----------



## ferreira5 (4 Mar 2009 às 10:56)

http://www.aemet.es/es/eltiempo/prediccion/localidades?l=49606&p=49


----------



## David sf (4 Mar 2009 às 11:00)

DMartins disse:


> Ora nem mais.
> 
> No meu post acima, utilizei 2 palavras que definem bem os modelos àquela distância temporal:
> "Loucura" e "Delírio"...
> Na RUN das 0h já "repuseram a normalidade"...



O que eu defendi é que as tendências a mais de 150 horas são muito falíveis. Não falei de normalidade nem anormalidade, até porque a piada da meteorologia é que por vezes ocorrem acontecimentos muito anormais.  Não há-de ser por apresentar uma tendência de tempo normal para a época que a run está mais ou menos certa que a que apresenta tempo considerado anormal. O que foi tentado transmitir, pelo menos foi o que percebi do que outros membros escreveram, é que é impossível prever o tempo com exactidão, e por vezes até por aproximação, a mais de uma semana de distância. Por outro lado, é óbvio que é mais provável que aconteça a run das 0 h que a de ontem às 18 h, mas o mais provável ainda é passar-se outra coisa qualquer, pois no caos atmosférico há infinitas configurações que podem acontecer, e as apresentadas por todas as runs de todos os modelos e seus ensembles são apenas umas centenas delas.
Quanto à entrada do AA a partir de Sábado, é já praticamente certo, com temperaturas relativamente altas para a época. Depois, logo se vê...


----------



## DMartins (4 Mar 2009 às 12:07)

David sf disse:


> O que eu defendi é que as tendências a mais de 150 horas são muito falíveis. Não falei de normalidade nem anormalidade, até porque a piada da meteorologia é que por vezes ocorrem acontecimentos muito anormais.  Não há-de ser por apresentar uma tendência de tempo normal para a época que a run está mais ou menos certa que a que apresenta tempo considerado anormal. O que foi tentado transmitir, pelo menos foi o que percebi do que outros membros escreveram, é que é impossível prever o tempo com exactidão, e por vezes até por aproximação, a mais de uma semana de distância. Por outro lado, é óbvio que é mais provável que aconteça a run das 0 h que a de ontem às 18 h, mas o mais provável ainda é passar-se outra coisa qualquer, pois no caos atmosférico há infinitas configurações que podem acontecer, e as apresentadas por todas as runs de todos os modelos e seus ensembles são apenas umas centenas delas.
> Quanto à entrada do AA a partir de Sábado, é já praticamente certo, com temperaturas relativamente altas para a época. Depois, logo se vê...


Exactamente. 
Já todos sabemos o que representam aqueles modelos a essa distância.
O que tentei dar foi uma piada com esses mesmos modelos que todos sabíamos que iriam desaparecer.
Quanto à "normalidade", pus entre aspas, por valer isso mesmo. Tudo que fuja para o exagero, não é normal. Se bem que é o exagero que nos move, e de quando em vez somos presenteados com esse mesmo  
Já agora, parabéns pela explicação "nimboestrato". Muito elucidativa e clara.
Um abraço.


----------



## stormy (4 Mar 2009 às 12:58)

vem ai o calor asserio e o AA o ensemble tá assustador





muito obrigado por terem ajustado a imagem é que eu ponho sempre as imagens que tiro da net no paint e o paint do pc da escola estava desajustado para a imagem peço desde já desculpas pelo incomodo


----------



## Lightning (4 Mar 2009 às 13:24)

stormy disse:


> vem ai o calor a sério e o AA



As temperaturas vão ultrapassar os 20 graus? É que eu ainda não aprendi a ler modelos destes


----------



## vitamos (4 Mar 2009 às 13:47)

Lightning disse:


> As temperaturas vão ultrapassar os 20 graus? É que eu ainda não aprendi a ler modelos destes



A escala de temperaturas diz respeito aos 850hPa. Só com estes dados é complicado dizer até onde irão as temperaturas à superfície. No entanto com temperaturas a subirem tanto a este nível da atmosfera, é bem provável que possamos atingir essa tal meta dos 20ºC.


----------



## miguel (4 Mar 2009 às 14:02)

Lightning disse:


> As temperaturas vão ultrapassar os 20 graus? É que eu ainda não aprendi a ler modelos destes



Sábado poderá já tocar os 20ºC a partir de Domingo vai passar principalmente no sul onde facilmente vai andar entre os 20 e os 25ºC


----------



## Veterano (4 Mar 2009 às 14:30)

Lightning disse:


> As temperaturas vão ultrapassar os 20 graus? É que eu ainda não aprendi a ler modelos destes



A temperatura a 850hPa corresponde à temperatura a cerca de 1.500 m de altitude. Para efectuar a equivalência a uma altitude ao nível do mar, por exemplo, temos que adicionar ente 9º a 13º, conforme estivermos com céu totalmente coberto ou a sol pleno


----------



## Lightning (4 Mar 2009 às 16:22)

RUN das 12 horas a saír neste preciso momento.


----------



## miguel (4 Mar 2009 às 16:35)

Lightning disse:


> RUN das 12 horas a saír neste preciso momento.



E vem confirmar o que já se suspeitava, subida da temperatura a partir de sexta e a partir de Sábado temperaturas na casa dos 20ºC sendo acima dos 20ºC a partir de Domingo em muitas zonas e que poderá durar toda a semana que vem pelo menos! e infelizmente já digo isto com poucas duvidas  quem me dera morder a língua mas não me parece!!


----------



## Veterano (4 Mar 2009 às 16:36)

Lightning disse:


> RUN das 12 horas a saír neste preciso momento.



Pois aqui no Porto ela *começou* a sair ainda antes das 16 horas. Parece é que parou nas 120 horas


----------



## David sf (4 Mar 2009 às 16:41)

Veterano disse:


> Pois aqui no Porto ela *começou* a sair ainda antes das 16 horas. Parece é que parou nas 120 horas



Também aqui.


----------



## miguel (4 Mar 2009 às 16:43)

Vejam por aqui: http://www.wetterzentrale.de/topkarten/fsavneur.html

Terminou a run das 12 e que run quente no final do primeiro painel e inicio de segundo painel


----------



## Veterano (4 Mar 2009 às 16:46)

David sf disse:


> Também aqui.



Que eu tenha reparado,isto é inédito. Não mexe um milimetro


----------



## Veterano (4 Mar 2009 às 16:49)

miguel disse:


> Vejam por aqui: http://www.wetterzentrale.de/topkarten/fsavneur.html
> 
> Terminou a run das 12 e que run quente no final do primeiro painel e inicio de segundo painel



Obrigado MiguelJá agora, de repente, no 2º painel o anticiclone parece uma enguia


----------



## stormy (4 Mar 2009 às 17:19)

temperaturas na ordem dos 20-25Cº  eram optimas para trovoadas mas infelizmente nao há uma serie de outras condiçoes e por isso vai ser apenas calor


----------



## rbsmr (4 Mar 2009 às 17:21)

Veterano disse:


> Obrigado MiguelJá agora, de repente, no 2º painel o anticiclone parece uma enguia


Não estou a conseguir ver! Alguém me pode enviar o link directo?


----------



## stormy (4 Mar 2009 às 17:25)

lá para o final do 3º painel a configuraçao do AA e do jet  poderá favorecer a formaçao de uma cut-off a SW do continente aliada a um fluxo quente de SSE seria interessante  mas falta muito


----------



## Veterano (4 Mar 2009 às 17:52)

rbsmr disse:


> Não estou a conseguir ver! Alguém me pode enviar o link directo?



Utiliza o que o Miguel indicou num post anterior, porque o que eu costumo usar bloqueou. Em seguida é só escolheres o modelo que pretendes visualizar, que tipo de informação e a distância horária


----------



## Lightning (4 Mar 2009 às 17:53)

stormy disse:


> lá para o final do 3º painel a configuraçao do AA e do jet  poderá favorecer *a formaçao de uma cut-off a SW do continente* aliada a um *fluxo quente de SSE* seria interessante  mas falta muito



Isso é mais ou menos a que dia? 

Olha que interessante...


----------



## Chasing Thunder (4 Mar 2009 às 18:31)

stormy disse:


> lá para o final do 3º painel a configuraçao do AA e do jet  poderá favorecer a formaçao de uma cut-off a SW do continente aliada a um fluxo quente de SSE seria interessante  mas falta muito



Isso é que seria óptimo, mas até lá muita coisa muda.


----------



## David sf (4 Mar 2009 às 18:39)

Há algo de estranho nesta última run do GFS. Segundo os mapas da wetterzentralle teremos entre as 240 e as 300 horas isos à volta de 15 graus. Os meteogramas da meteostar vão também ao seu encontro. Mas os ensembles da Meteociel metem temperaturas pouco acima dos 5 graus. O que se passa? Algo está mal. Será por isto que os mapas desta run não saíram no Meteociel?


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Mar 2009 às 19:03)

http://sol.sapo.pt/PaginaInicial/Sociedade/Interior.aspx?content_id=127921
O nosso IM indica mau tempo até ao dia 12 com o regresso do cèu a partir desse dia.

Por aqui se escreve que o bom tempo volta a partir deste sabado com subidas temperaturas...como é que équais os modelos que eles andão a seguir,não devem ser iguais aos nossos?


----------



## Mário Barros (4 Mar 2009 às 19:05)

ALBIMETEO disse:


> http://sol.sapo.pt/PaginaInicial/Sociedade/Interior.aspx?content_id=127921
> O nosso IM indica mau tempo até ao dia 12 com o regresso do cèu a partir desse dia.
> 
> Por aqui se escreve que o bom tempo volta a partir deste sabado com subidas temperaturas...como é que équais os modelos que eles andão a seguir,não devem ser iguais aos nossos?



De facto tive a mesma reação que tu, mas sabes que a culpa não é do IM mas sim, e provavelmente, da interpretação da própria jornalista


----------



## Aurélio (4 Mar 2009 às 19:16)

Queria apenas chamar a atenção para um pequeno pormenor:
1) A previsão do IM a 10 dias é com base no modelos ECMWF das 12h do dia anterior;
2) Mais importante do que a imagem que aparece é ver qual a prob. de precipitação. Eu explico podem ter uma nuvem com chuva e prob. de precipitação de 12% ou então uma nuvem com sol e probabilidade de precipitação de 36%. Para mim esta ultima é a mais importante !!

Além disso acabei com consultar as previsões do IM e apenas vejo aguaceiros fracos para Castelo Branco até ... amanhã


----------



## Vince (4 Mar 2009 às 19:37)

David sf disse:


> Há algo de estranho nesta última run do GFS. Segundo os mapas da wetterzentralle teremos entre as 240 e as 300 horas isos à volta de 15 graus. Os meteogramas da meteostar vão também ao seu encontro. Mas os ensembles da Meteociel metem temperaturas pouco acima dos 5 graus. O que se passa? Algo está mal. Será por isto que os mapas desta run não saíram no Meteociel?




A última saída (12z),  linha verde grossa, está completamente solitária no conjunto do ensemble quando anda nos 15ºC aos 850hPa. A média do ensemble (linha branca) tem temperaturas bem mais baixas. A partir de 12/13 de Março há muita incerteza. Enquanto não vires pelo menos parte do ensemble a seguir também esse caminho nos próximos dias, para já é apenas um cenário improvável do GFS a atirar barro à parede a ver se cola.


----------



## David sf (4 Mar 2009 às 19:41)

Vince disse:


> A última saída (12z),  linha verde grossa, está completamente solitária no conjunto do ensemble quando anda nos 15ºC aos 850hPa. A média do ensemble (linha branca) tem temperaturas bem mais baixas. A partir de 12/13 de Março há muita incerteza. Enquanto não vires pelo menos parte do ensemble a seguir também esse caminho nos próximos dias, para já é apenas um cenário improvável do GFS a atirar barro à parede a ver se cola.



Nos ensembles do Meteociel, a linha preta que corresponde à saída principal, está muito próxima da média, pelos 5 graus a 850 hpa. 
Desculpem não pôr imagens, mas estou a postar do telemóvel. Também não consigo visualizar as que cá colocam.


----------



## Veterano (4 Mar 2009 às 19:41)

Francamente acredito tanto nas previsões a 10 dias do IM como no 2º painel do GFS. Aliás nem sei porque se estendem tanto no tempo, aqui ao lado nuestros hermanos fazem também previsões por localidades e não vão além dos 5 dias

 Esta mudança radical e brusca nas condições atmosféricas, se bem que prevista há algum tempo, a meu ver deixou os modelos com uma dificuldade acrescida para acertar no que virá post-anticiclone, donde certas incongruências para além do razoável


----------



## Vince (4 Mar 2009 às 20:28)

David sf disse:


> Nos ensembles do Meteociel, a linha preta que corresponde à saída principal, está muito próxima da média, pelos 5 graus a 850 hpa.
> Desculpem não pôr imagens, mas estou a postar do telemóvel. Também não consigo visualizar as que cá colocam.




Sim, tens razão. Estes dois diagramas da mesma saída 12Z para a mesma coordenada 38/-9. Os ensembles estão iguais mas o desenho da linha da última saída (verde numa, preta noutra) difere. Uma delas está errada. Diria que foi o Meteociel que processou bem o ensemble das 12Z mas não a linha da última saída que deve ter os dados das 6Z.


----------



## Saul Monteiro (4 Mar 2009 às 22:30)

Aproveitem esta madrugada


----------



## vitamos (5 Mar 2009 às 11:08)

Parece haver um acertar de agulhas dos principais modelos para o médio prazo... Esse acertar de agulhas significa algum marasmo anticiclónico para os próximos dias. É aproveitar as próximas horas, para depois aproveitar de outra maneira 

Se a meteorologia ainda é o que era... Março, Marçagão...


----------



## stormy (5 Mar 2009 às 11:13)

a tendencia do AA nos vir aquecer ( e bem ) os pés tornou-se evidente.
tambem se manteem condições favoraveis á formaçao de uma cut-off na zona da madeira ,no 3º painel 
o ensemble para o litoral centro:


----------



## BARROS (5 Mar 2009 às 18:30)

Boas tardes! Sumiram com o tópico generalizado de março????
Aqui no Brasil estou sofrendo com uma violenta onda de calor que atinge o sudeste do país a mais de uma semana. Normalmente, São Paulo teria nesse mês, temperaturas entre 18°/27°, mas o que se vê é madrugadas quentíssimas( no dia 3, fez *24,1°* de mínima aqui(765m acima do nível marítmo), seguidas de tardes entre 32 e 34 graus. Hoje não está diferente. Beirando 35° lá fora, com um núcleo de nuvens cúmulos que crescem como torres sobre o céu do centro, o q é ruim pra mim, que trabalho a noite e não consigo durmir a tarde por causa dessa estufa que faz aqui...


----------



## Lightning (5 Mar 2009 às 19:57)

Parece que o calor vai voltar já a partir de sábado... 

E parece que veio para ficar durante uns dias


----------



## Mário Barros (5 Mar 2009 às 20:56)

Devido a poderes divinos, eis que o AA vai estar uma vez mais sobre nós a exercer a sua influência de aniquilar qualquer nuvem que se chegue até nós, com ele virá algum calor mas nada de mais 

Oremos irmãos que o nosso irmão está de volta


----------



## miguel (5 Mar 2009 às 20:58)

miguel disse:


> E vem confirmar o que já se suspeitava, subida da temperatura a partir de sexta e a partir de Sábado temperaturas na casa dos 20ºC sendo acima dos 20ºC a partir de Domingo em muitas zonas e que poderá durar toda a semana que vem pelo menos! e infelizmente já digo isto com poucas duvidas  quem me dera morder a língua mas não me parece!!



E não vou mesmo morder a língua infelizmente...sol e mais sol a partir de Sábado e durante toda a semana que vem é já um dado certo, a juntar ao sol uma subida de temperatura que já vai fazer transpirar


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (5 Mar 2009 às 21:20)

miguel disse:


> E não vou mesmo morder a língua infelizmente...sol e mais sol a partir de Sábado e durante toda a semana que vem é já um dado certo, a juntar ao sol uma subida de temperatura que já vai fazer transpirar



Boas noites...

Pois é, a Primavera vem dar um pouco com mais de força o ar da sua graça...

Sol e temperaturas amenas e até para apanhar as primeiras cores na praia...para quem tem tempo...

E com este forte AA, a minha esperança no meio disto tudo, são as oportunidades para haver umas formações de uma ou outra CUT OFF, ou então uma trovoada ou outra de fim de tarde esporadica...

Agora é, depois desta borrasca, ir acompanhando os mapas a 500hpa e CAPE...


----------



## David sf (5 Mar 2009 às 21:42)

Aí vem uma semana primaveril. Nada mais a dizer. Depois, os principais modelos prevêm a formação de altas pressões a norte e consequente subida do nosso AA para latitudes superiores. E a partir daí tudo pode acontecer, desde entrada fria de NE até à instalação de uma depressão a SO.


----------



## Veterano (6 Mar 2009 às 09:07)

Depois da próxima semana ser de anticiclone (sol e temperaturas altas para esta época), os modelos parecem querer apostar na fusão entre os anticiclones açoriano e da gronelândia (deslocamento das altas pressões para norte), com a consequente abertura à entrada de massas de ar frio

 Ainda estamos longe, tudo isto se acontecer não será antes do dia 15, mas é uma esperança para o fim do Inverno


----------



## RTC (6 Mar 2009 às 11:00)

Uma pergunta de um ignorante...






Vendo a imagem de satélite em movimento que está no site do IM, reparo que o AA dá voltas sobre si mesmo e não vejo nenhuma deslocação perceptível  para Este. Como se pode prever que o mesmo actue sobre a P.Ibérica este fim de semana (previsão de sol e subida de temperatura) se ele continua no mesmo sitio, permitindo que o corredor depressionário passe mesmo por cima de nós?

Estou-me a fazer entender?


----------



## vitamos (6 Mar 2009 às 11:21)

RTC disse:


> [/IMG]
> 
> Vendo a imagem de satélite em movimento que está no site do IM, reparo que o AA dá voltas sobre si mesmo e não vejo nenhuma deslocação perceptível  para Este. Como se pode prever que o mesmo actue sobre a P.Ibérica este fim de semana (previsão de sol e subida de temperatura) se ele continua no mesmo sitio, permitindo que o corredor depressionário passe mesmo por cima de nós?
> 
> Estou-me a fazer entender?



Claro que te estás a fazer entender, mas no fundo essa é uma pergunta que provavelmente muitos de nós fazemos quando olhamos, por exemplo, para modelos de previsão. Não vou responder directamente à tua questão porque não sou um expert na matéria e tenho também muitas dúvidas em relação às temáticas da previsão meteorológica. Mas aquilo que sei é que os modelos de previsão, que permitem precisamente fazer a "previsão" das condições meteorológicas para as horas (e dias) seguintes, são baseados em inúmeros cálculos e complexas equações que colocam em jogo inúmeras variáveis. São sistemas complexos e difíceis de entender ao mero interessado, ou meteorologista amador.
Nesta realidade uma imagem de satélite, reveste-se de muitíssima utilidade no sentido de prever algo num espaço de tempo muito reduzido e ter uma noção daquilo que se passa ao momento! Ou seja, pode permitir antever alguns acontecimentos, mas não deixa ver as movimentações complexas que se podem operar, por vezes com a simples mudança de um factor


----------



## Mário Barros (6 Mar 2009 às 12:06)

Vamos ter AA até dia 15 pelo menos  e alguma nortda, mas nada de mais, vamos esperar que uma depressão venha lá para o fim do mês :assobio:


----------



## Saul Monteiro (6 Mar 2009 às 12:26)

Mário Barros disse:


> Vamos ter AA até dia 15 pelo menos  e alguma nortda, mas nada de mais, vamos esperar que uma depressão venha lá para o fim do mês :assobio:



Concordo contigo, mas acho que dia 19/20 já tenhamos uma depressão para nos animar


----------



## David sf (6 Mar 2009 às 12:29)

Podemos afirmar, com alguma segurança, que estaremos sob a influência de um AA até daqui a uma semana, mais dia menos dia. Depois disso há uma enorme dispersão nas previsões, nem sequer existe uma tendência definida. É esperar mais uns dias.


----------



## Veterano (6 Mar 2009 às 16:47)

Saul Monteiro disse:


> Concordo contigo, mas acho que dia 19/20 já tenhamos uma depressão para nos animar



Isto não irá provavelmente acontecer, mas que nos iria animar e de que maneira


----------



## Veterano (6 Mar 2009 às 19:10)

Previsão muito parecida entre o GFS e o modelo europeu às 240 horas: Anticiclone muito a norte, baixas pressões a sul da Europa Vamos seguir esta evolução


----------



## Aurélio (6 Mar 2009 às 21:45)

Esta run das 12 h do GFS é tão bonita ... aqui para o meu querido Algarve, pena que estes cenários apenas existam a partir das 200h, mas vamos sonhar porque parece existir tendencia dos modelos para que o AA rume á Gronelândia e que se abra uma porta para depressões a Sudoeste de Portugal !!


----------



## DMartins (6 Mar 2009 às 22:32)

Não sonhes amigo "Veterano", que daqui a nada isso será retirado.

EDIT: Já foi.


----------



## nimboestrato (7 Mar 2009 às 11:14)

DMartins disse:


> Não sonhes amigo "Veterano", que daqui a nada isso será retirado.
> 
> EDIT: Já foi.



Sonhar não paga imposto e não esquecer a  música que diz que  o sonho é uma constante da vida.Tão concreta e defenida.
Serve esta introdução apenas para dizer  àqueles que estranham a semana que vem de tardes de Marçagão o seguinte:
-Às vezes o que Março será para a semana, foi-o todo o mês.
Dêem uma espreitadela a Março de 1997

http://www.wetterzentrale.de/topkarten/fsreaeur.html

Esse mês ,foi um dos melhores meses de praia de sempre (contando também com os de  Verão) em todo o litoral norte e o único, desde que o IM tem registos, em que não caiu uma só pinga de chuva em toda a sua rede de Estações de  Portugal Continental.
E já que estão com a mão na massa, espreitam o Março seguinte ( 1998).
Outro mês de se lhe tirar o chapéu quanto a tardes de Verão.
Mas se continuarmos a viagem por Abril desse ano entender-se-á porque fiquei atolado na neve a 11 de Abril quando tentava  chegar a Montalegre.
Concluindo: o que aí vem para a semana é certo e seguro que já ocorreu noutros Marços e até com maior pujança.
O que virá depois do próximo fim de semana é tão incerto,
tão inseguro mas  ainda dentro do prazo para grande mudança,
que alvitrar algum cenário , é como dar um tiro no escuro. 
Por ora ,toca a aproveitar o aliviar da Indumentária
e da conta do gás de aquecimento...


----------



## Lightning (7 Mar 2009 às 13:09)

nimboestrato disse:


> Sonhar não paga imposto e não esquecer a  música que diz que  o sonho é uma constante da vida.Tão concreta e defenida.
> Serve esta introdução apenas para dizer  àqueles que estranham a semana que vem de tardes de Marçagão o seguinte:
> -Às vezes o que Março será para a semana, foi-o todo o mês.
> Dêem uma espreitadela a Março de 1997
> ...



Concordo com todas as letras e palavras que escreveste. Mais uma vez (e como sempre) os teus posts são uns dos melhores que leio aqui neste tópico, pois dizem sempre e apenas a verdade. 

Sem dúvida davas um bom moderador deste fórum. E não estou a exagerar.


----------



## Mário Barros (7 Mar 2009 às 15:33)

O norte de África começa já a aquecer  tal como o Médio Oriente, mas ainda falta algum tempo para que o calor atravesse o Mediterrâneo e chegue até nós, pouco a pouco lá vamos tendo uns restos vindos de lá, mas ainda é coisa pouca.

Nos próximos dias porque aqui será Verão, não pelas temperaturas mas sim pelo vento e pela posição do AA   as máximas que terei nos próximos dias serão certamente as mínimas do Verão aqui pela dita região de Sintra claro, nos próximos dias conto com máximas a rondar 16ºC/17ºC.


----------



## thunderboy (7 Mar 2009 às 18:40)

Será isto uma pequena esperança para os Alentejanos?


----------



## Veterano (7 Mar 2009 às 19:05)

DMartins disse:


> Não sonhes amigo "Veterano", que daqui a nada isso será retirado.
> 
> EDIT: Já foi.



Sem dúvida, amigo DMartins, mas repara que neste tópico temos que ser um pouco ousados, quem sabe se numa próxima run o horizonte não irá ser ainda mais interessante?
Para os próximos dias, o Março aparece encalorado, no litoral com nortada, nada que admire o meu homónimo Mário (Barros). A seguir, mudanças só para a 2ª quinzena


----------



## DMartins (7 Mar 2009 às 20:16)

Veterano disse:


> Sem dúvida, amigo DMartins, mas repara que neste tópico temos que ser um pouco ousados, quem sabe se numa próxima run o horizonte não irá ser ainda mais interessante?
> Para os próximos dias, o Março aparece encalorado, no litoral com nortada, nada que admire o meu homónimo Mário (Barros). A seguir, mudanças só para a 2ª quinzena



Claro.
Às vezes também sonho.
Sonhar é tão bom... Pior é o tombo. 
De resto, concordo com os comentários dos mais "experientes" em relação ao futuro recente.
Um abraço.


----------



## Mário Barros (7 Mar 2009 às 22:41)

Amanhã lá teremos mais um dia de nortada/nordestada  parece que ao longo da próxima semana as depressão no Altântico norte vão enfraquecer.


----------



## David sf (7 Mar 2009 às 23:13)

Que run medonha, esta das 18 do GFS. AA eterno, mais 16 dias sem nada a registar. A ver se nas próximas saídas recupera a tendência que vinha marcando até ontem, com a subida de latitude das altas pressões.


----------



## algarvio1980 (7 Mar 2009 às 23:20)

Analisando os modelos vamos no mesmo caminho que Fevereiro, por isso, até ao final do mês não deverá chover mais no sul (Algarve), se vier acontecer será mesmo só no final do mês e uns meros chuviscos. Viva a seca, viva o AA e viva o calor.Será que acabo Março com 0 mm que cenário medonho, agora vá digam que é futurologia, ou sei o quê mas é a realidade pura e crua, tal como em Fevereiro. Só deixo uma pergunta no ar sera que é normal a 7 de Março ter nem 200 mm,


----------



## Veterano (7 Mar 2009 às 23:21)

David sf disse:


> Que run medonha, esta das 18 do GFS. AA eterno, mais 16 dias sem nada a registar. A ver se nas próximas saídas recupera a tendência que vinha marcando até ontem, com a subida de latitude das altas pressões.



Em termos de precipitação, retirou-a toda. Enfim, ainda não percebi para que serve o 2º painel do GFS, muda constantemente de um dia para outro. Agora, a mudança só pode ser positiva


----------



## David sf (7 Mar 2009 às 23:30)

Veterano disse:


> Agora, a mudança só pode ser positiva



Esse é o ponto positivo. Mas também os outros modelos tiveram hoje uma evolução muito negativa.


----------



## Mário Barros (8 Mar 2009 às 00:21)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Analisando os modelos vamos no mesmo caminho que Fevereiro, por isso, até ao final do mês não deverá chover mais no sul (Algarve), se vier acontecer será mesmo só no final do mês e uns meros chuviscos. Viva a seca, viva o AA e viva o calor.Será que acabo Março com 0 mm que cenário medonho, agora vá digam que é futurologia, ou sei o quê mas é a realidade pura e crua, tal como em Fevereiro. Só deixo uma pergunta no ar sera que é normal a 7 de Março ter nem 200 mm,



Começamos sempre bem, mas a partir de dia 4/5 descambamos sempre, este mês só terá um diferença em relação a Fevereiro, é que será um pouco mais quente  o resto será a cópia perfeita...certamente melhores dias virão, nem que seja daqui a 100 anos


----------



## David sf (8 Mar 2009 às 11:11)

Definição de onda de calor: período de tempo superior a 6 dias em que as temperaturas atingem valores em pelo menos 5 graus superior à média desse período. Pergunto eu: com as previsões para o interior, com pontos no Alentejo em que a temperatura ultrapassará os 25 graus, não poderemos estar a falar de uma onda de calor para a semana que hoje começa?


----------



## Dan (8 Mar 2009 às 12:02)

David sf disse:


> Definição de onda de calor: período de tempo superior a 6 dias em que as temperaturas atingem valores em pelo menos 5 graus superior à média desse período. Pergunto eu: com as previsões para o interior, com pontos no Alentejo em que a temperatura ultrapassará os 25 graus, não poderemos estar a falar de uma onda de calor para a semana que hoje começa?



Várias localidades no Interior estão com valores máximos 6/8ºC superiores ao que é normal nesta altura do ano. Resta saber por quantos dias se vão manter estas condições.

Aqui em Bragança, a média das máximas para esta altura do ano anda próximo de 13ºC. Ontem chegou quase a 21ºC na estação meteorológica e hoje está previsto um valor semelhante. 

Castelo Branco, que ontem atingiu 22,5ºC, apresenta uma média das máximas, para esta altura do ano, de 15ºC/16ºC.


----------



## DRC (8 Mar 2009 às 13:32)

Será possível a formação de alguns aguaceiros ou trovoadas (em especial nas regiões do interior) devido ás temperaturas que temos?

PS: Pelo que se vê no radar do Inst. de Meteorologia está a chover no Alentejo, alguem o pode confirmar?


----------



## Aurélio (8 Mar 2009 às 14:01)

Como os algarvios são todos futuristas ... e que só dizem asneiras, são bruxos, todos maus rapazes ect .. 

Este mês de Março será muito provavelmente mais um mês abaixo da média pois os modelos indicam que até dia 23 Março não deverá chover !!

Mas isto claro são os camaradas algarvios com o seu pessimismo.... lol 

Eu estou á espera da Estação das Chuvas .... Abril !!

Porque se isto continuar assim a estação das chuvas muda-se para Abril em vez de Janeiro/Fevereiro/Março !!!


----------



## Gongas (8 Mar 2009 às 18:04)

Caro Aurélio, 

ainda ontem a noite chuviscava aqui em Coimbra, aliás como o resto da semana em que choveu praticamente todos os dias, por isso venha o sol.
è obvio que na região onde vives a tendência é cada vez mais para uma dininuição da precipitação e isso poderá trazer alguns problemas  no abastecimento de àgua.


----------



## psm (8 Mar 2009 às 19:25)

Na proxima semana teremos uma semana primaveril  até à segunda feira dia 16 de Março, e por isso é gozar o SOL o mais possivel.


----------



## Veterano (8 Mar 2009 às 19:42)

psm disse:


> Na proxima semana teremos uma semana primaveril  até à segunda feira dia 16 de Março, e por isso é gozar o SOL o mais possivel.



 Será sem dúvida uma semana bem agradável, com as temperaturas máximas acima do normal. As plantas sentem-no e começam a florir precocemente.

 É contudo impensável que não se regresse ainda a algum frio, os oceanos registam as suas temperaturas mais baixas, assim como a atmosfera.

 Vamos aguardar pela mudança...


----------



## stormy (8 Mar 2009 às 20:22)

psm disse:


> Na proxima semana teremos uma semana primaveril  até à segunda feira dia 16 de Março, e por isso é gozar o SOL o mais possivel.



sim, mas os modelos, para alem da aixencia de chuva, tambem preveem temperaturas de 20Cº  de maxima, baixa RH e muito sol o que é preocupante para as regioes do sulacho que há algumas razoes para a preocupaçao dos algarvios mas logo veremos como o cenario se manterá ao longo da semana


----------



## Snifa (8 Mar 2009 às 22:45)

Para a semana é bem provável que as temperaturas ultrapassem os 25 graus em alguns locais do interior do País..depois de uns dias de chuva e vento eis que volta o AA e para se manter mais uns dias ou até ao fim do mês...quaisquer sinais de mudança para tempo chuvoso são logo adiados ou colocados a uma eternidade nos modelos como o GFS...

Vamos ver como se porta o Abril pois penso que vamos levar com o AA dias e dias sem fim.... e que o Março daqui em diante vai ser muito fraco ( ou inexistente) em fenómenos atmosféricos como chuva, vento, trovoadas...

Gostava de não pensar assim mas só vejo AA por todo lado até a um horizonte credível de previsões...

vamos esperar que o padrão mude rápidamente


----------



## Mário Barros (9 Mar 2009 às 00:20)

Duas situações interessantes.

Esta pelo facto de já se formarem depressões a latitudes dos Açores e irem parar há Escandinávia, por obra e graça do nosso AA.





Esta pelo calor, a peninsula é uma autêntica rolha de ar quente e seco


----------



## cova beira (9 Mar 2009 às 05:09)

psm disse:


> Na proxima semana teremos uma semana primaveril  até à segunda feira dia 16 de Março, e por isso é gozar o SOL o mais possivel.





boa previsao 



so hoje percebi isso 





este inverno ainda nao acabou e ja me tras saudades


----------



## nimboestrato (9 Mar 2009 às 11:02)

Este tópico passa agora por penosos caminhos,difícéis momentos.
A estabilidade atmosférica prevista para tão largo horizonte é tão confrangedora que inibe qualquer transeunte  nestas andanças de tecer qualquer comentário que não seja  o de "pois é;há que aguardar por melhores dias".
Aos do Norte, que acabaram por ter um Inverno normal em precipitações 
e até à antiga, se falarmos em precipitações sólidas,não importará uns vinte e tais graus fora do tempo.Serão até benvindos pelo cidadão comum.
Mas aos do Sul, a conversa é inevitavelmente outra:
-Para além de vir aí mais do mesmo,o cenário começa a ter contornos preocupantes.
Ainda bem que a fiabilidade das previsões termina já ali  adiante, 
para podermos ainda contar com algum final de Março e Abril ,águas mil,
eventualmente generosos.
Mas não restam já dúvidas que este foi mais um Inverno sem Anticiclones 
no Atlântico Norte coligados a Escandinavos ou Russos e portanto sem "corrente perturbada de Oeste na Ibéria" sem frentes activas ou por activar e apenas com alguns esporádicos episódios que beneficiaram/aliviaram 
o Norte e o Centro de Portugal Continental.
Com algumas nuances e/ou outras particularidades ,desde o Inverno de 2000/2001 que assim tem acontecido.
Este, que agora se despede ,estará no padrão dos últimos ocorridos neste século.
Pois é: tempos difícéis para este forum e pior de tudo , para os do sul.
Melhores dias virão...Concerteza.
Mas não serão para já.
Até onde a vista  alcança só se vê a eterna Aliança:
-sol e tempo seco ...Anticiclone instalado.


----------



## Aurélio (9 Mar 2009 às 12:22)

nimboestrato disse:


> Este tópico passa agora por penosos caminhos,difícéis momentos.
> A estabilidade atmosférica prevista para tão largo horizonte é tão confrangedora que inibe qualquer transeunte  nestas andanças de tecer qualquer comentário que não seja  o de "pois é;há que aguardar por melhores dias".
> Aos do Norte, que acabaram por ter um Inverno normal em precipitações
> e até à antiga, se falarmos em precipitações sólidas,não importará uns vinte e tais graus fora do tempo.Serão até benvindos pelo cidadão comum.
> ...



Escreves bem .. parabéns !!
Devias ser escritor .. e falares bem como escreves tb podias ser politico 

Desculpem o Off-Topic mas não há mais nada para falar


----------



## vitamos (9 Mar 2009 às 13:24)

Aurélio disse:


> Escreves bem .. parabéns !!
> Devias ser escritor .. *e falares bem como escreves tb podias ser politico*
> 
> Desculpem o Off-Topic mas não há mais nada para falar



Eh pah estavas a ir tão bem e tinhas que desejar tanto mal a seguir ao nosso amigo nimboestrato 

Quanto ao tópico de facto pouco há a falar. A não ser o domínio anticiclónico sem fim à vista! Veremos de onde surgirá a janela da mudança... Para já está longe, nem sequer é um postigo, quanta mais uma janela... Aguardemos!


----------



## stormy (9 Mar 2009 às 14:52)

:





vitamos disse:


> Eh pah estavas a ir tão bem e tinhas que desejar tanto mal a seguir ao nosso amigo nimboestrato
> 
> Quanto ao tópico de facto pouco há a falar. A não ser o domínio anticiclónico sem fim à vista! Veremos de onde surgirá a janela da mudança... Para já está longe, nem sequer é um postigo, quanta mais uma janela... Aguardemos!



mais vale rir que chorar


----------



## Veterano (9 Mar 2009 às 16:36)

Costuma-se dizer: se não o podes vencer, junta-te a ele As previsões dos vários modelos apontam para a permanência do anticiclone por muitos e longos dias, com temperaturas diurnas amenas, quiçá estivais, sobretudo no sul. 

 Tudo tem um fim e talvez em Abril retomemos os episódios húmidos que tanta falta fazem. Entretanto, vamos disfrutar


----------



## trepkos (9 Mar 2009 às 16:47)

nimboestrato disse:


> Este tópico passa agora por penosos caminhos,difícéis momentos.
> A estabilidade atmosférica prevista para tão largo horizonte é tão confrangedora que inibe qualquer transeunte  nestas andanças de tecer qualquer comentário que não seja  o de "pois é;há que aguardar por melhores dias".
> Aos do Norte, que acabaram por ter um Inverno normal em precipitações
> e até à antiga, se falarmos em precipitações sólidas,não importará uns vinte e tais graus fora do tempo.Serão até benvindos pelo cidadão comum.
> ...



Alguem que percebe a tristeza daqueles que vivem no Sul, não só de agora mas do Inverno todo.


----------



## Mário Barros (9 Mar 2009 às 19:44)

Esta semana terá pouco nortada, isto devido ás depressões que se estão a originar há latitude dos Açores e que estão a empurrar o AA para Este, o que nos propociona ventos de Este e algum calor   mas já para o fim de semana as coisas vão mudar um pouco


----------



## DRC (9 Mar 2009 às 21:15)

Temos de levar com o AA 
em cima por mais algum tempo.
Associado ás altas pressões teremos 
temperaturas máximas 20/25ºC, céu 
limpo ou pouco nublado e vento de Este.


----------



## Veterano (9 Mar 2009 às 21:41)

DRC disse:


> Temos de levar com o AA
> em cima por mais algum tempo.
> Associado ás altas pressões teremos
> temperaturas máximas 20/25ºC, céu
> limpo ou pouco nublado e vento de Este.



Primeiro aspecto positivo: poupança na factura do aquecimento

Segundo aspecto positivo: permite mais actividades ao ar livre, relaxa a mente

Primeiro aspecto negativo: diminui as reservas desse bem precioso que é a água

Segundo aspecto negativo: não estimula a criatividade dos membros deste forum


----------



## Lightning (9 Mar 2009 às 21:58)

Veterano disse:


> Primeiro aspecto positivo: poupança na factura do aquecimento
> 
> Segundo aspecto positivo: permite mais actividades ao ar livre, relaxa a mente
> 
> ...



Se me dás licença...:

Terceiro aspecto positivo: contribui para o crescimento e desenvolvimento das flores/plantas - por isso é que algumas árvores aqui na minha zona já têm bonitas flores e rebentos com tamanho significativo 

Terceiro aspecto negativo: AA em demasia também faz mal...


----------



## Hazores (9 Mar 2009 às 22:17)

com o AA estacionado em cima do continente os Açores ficaram sujeitos à depressão que se irá formar ao seu largo, que irá afectar, em especial o grupo ocidental. nesta depressão o que será mais apreciável será o vento e eventualmente a ondulação, o vento não passará de Forte. 

contudo isto ainda é para daquia a 48h, podendo-se alterar alguma coisa, pois se o anticiclone enfraquecer e a depressão chegar mais a oeste quase de certeza que os ventos sentidos irão ser mais fortes em todas as ilhas


----------



## anamar (10 Mar 2009 às 08:14)

DRC disse:


> Temos de levar com o AA
> em cima por mais algum tempo.
> Associado ás altas pressões teremos
> temperaturas máximas 20/25ºC, céu
> limpo ou pouco nublado e vento de Este.



Tinha alguma esperança de que chuvesse mais um pouco Confesso que não percebo nada de modelos meteorológicos, limito-me a seguir com alguma atenção o que aqui leio, mas ao que parece o malfadado AA  continua a afastar a água que nos faz falta. Até quando? Falam meio de Março 
Será? Desculpem a ignorância mas sou apenas uma curiosa


----------



## vitamos (10 Mar 2009 às 09:44)

anamar disse:


> Tinha alguma esperança de que chuvesse mais um pouco Confesso que não percebo nada de modelos meteorológicos, limito-me a seguir com alguma atenção o que aqui leio, mas ao que parece o malfadado AA  continua a afastar a água que nos faz falta. Até quando? Falam meio de Março
> Será? Desculpem a ignorância mas sou apenas uma curiosa



Bom dia!

Se por meio de Março entenderes já o próximo fim de semana, então sim não teremos água até lá quase de certeza. Após isso ainda é difícil de prever, mas a situação para já é de total estabilidade anticiclónica, ou seja, sol e temperaturas elevadas tendo em conta o mês.
Para já é assim, mas dizer quando o padrão mudará ainda é difícil


----------



## Veterano (10 Mar 2009 às 11:02)

vitamos disse:


> Bom dia!
> 
> Se por meio de Março entenderes já o próximo fim de semana, então sim não teremos água até lá quase de certeza. Após isso ainda é difícil de prever, mas a situação para já é de total estabilidade anticiclónica, ou seja, sol e temperaturas elevadas tendo em conta o mês.
> Para já é assim, mas dizer quando o padrão mudará ainda é difícil



 Sem dúvida que antes do dia 20 não se prevê alterações a este marasmo anticiclónico. A seguir e quase apenas por curiosidade, o GFS na run das 6z vislumbra uma alteração radical a esta primavera, com um enfraquecimento do AA e a sua subida para norte, possibilitando uma entrada muito fria para esta época do ano.

 Horizonte longínquo, vai tudo alterar-se, dirão vocês, mas pelo menos serve para animar...


----------



## vitamos (10 Mar 2009 às 11:16)

Veterano disse:


> Sem dúvida que antes do dia 20 não se prevê alterações a este marasmo anticiclónico. A seguir e quase apenas por curiosidade, o GFS na run das 6z vislumbra uma alteração radical a esta primavera, com um enfraquecimento do AA e a sua subida para norte, possibilitando uma entrada muito fria para esta época do ano.
> 
> Horizonte longínquo, vai tudo alterar-se, dirão vocês, mas pelo menos serve para animar...



Já agora e também para animar, o modelo europeu na run das 0z e a previsão para daqui a uma semana, com a depressão que passará nas próximas horas ao largo dos Açores a surgir a Noroeste de Portugal continental e a descer posteriormente evoluindo para um pequeno embolsamento isolado, afectando o sul do território.






Em tempo de crise, qualquer esperança é bem vinda


----------



## David sf (10 Mar 2009 às 11:26)

O que o GFS vê, já o viu outras 6 vezes no último mês e meio. Essa subida das altas pressões em latitude nunca se concretizou, esperemos que à sétima seja de vez. Para já, nos ensembles, a linha principal está um pouco desacompanhada, mas tenhamos esperança, pois é a primeira run de jeito que tivemos na última semana.


----------



## Lightning (10 Mar 2009 às 12:56)

Veterano disse:


> Horizonte longínquo, vai tudo alterar-se, dirão vocês, mas pelo menos serve para animar...



Off-Topic: dia 23 de março é o dia dos meus anos, se realmente se concretizasse o que o modelo mostra era uma das melhores prendas que eu podia ter  logo a seguir a uma trovoada claro  

Mas voltando ao assunto que este tópico aborda, olhem que com a força que o AA se encontra neste momento, não sei não... Vai ser preciso algo mesmo "forte" para move-lo do sítio, na minha opinião...

EDIT:

Agora, assim do nada, não vos apetecia recuar cerca de 19 anos no tempo?


----------



## David sf (10 Mar 2009 às 16:43)

O GFS volta a repetir a gracinha. Não nos mete o frio em cima, mas deixa-o muito perto. A França estaria mergulhada na iso -8. 
Teremos que esperar, mas parece que começa a ganhar consistência uma boa entrada fria na Europa Ocidental a abrir a Primavera. para tal também ajuda que o Europeu a 240 horas é algo parecido com o GFS.
A ver se nos sai a nós o Euromilhões.


----------



## Veterano (10 Mar 2009 às 16:53)

David sf disse:


> O GFS volta a repetir a gracinha. Não nos mete o frio em cima, mas deixa-o muito perto. A França estaria mergulhada na iso -8.
> Teremos que esperar, mas parece que começa a ganhar consistência uma boa entrada fria na Europa Ocidental a abrir a Primavera. para tal também ajuda que o Europeu a 240 horas é algo parecido com o GFS.
> A ver se nos sai a nós o Euromilhões.



 Estou de acordo, David sf, e lembro-me que no ano passado, por altura da mudança de estações, aconteceu um episódio frio bem interessante. Pode ser que se repita esta ano, para já o GFS mantém em aberto as possibilidades.

 Vamos aguardar pela opinião actualizada do modelo europeu. A distância temporal não nos permite para já embandeirar em arco...


----------



## rbsmr (10 Mar 2009 às 18:13)

Tanto quanto sei o Weather Channel baseia as previsões no GFS e está a meter água lá para 2ª feira... Vamos ver é que tipo de água mete 





By rbsmr at 2009-03-10


----------



## Snifa (10 Mar 2009 às 18:43)

rbsmr disse:


> Tanto quanto sei o Weather Channel baseia as previsões no GFS e está a meter água lá para 2ª feira... Vamos ver é que tipo de água mete
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Ele prevê pancadas.... de chuva... ou seja que andemos todos á pancada em luta pela água que escasseia??

não me parece que se baseie no GFS pois para esse dia e segundo a última run 12 Z, não está prevista precipitação...é o AA e a sua corrente de Leste seca sobre nós...

parece-me sim umas previsão feita ás três pancadas baseado não sei em que modelo....

Penso que ainda vamos ter que esperar mais uns largos dias até o padrão mudar...talvez mais para o fim do mês...


----------



## stormy (10 Mar 2009 às 20:46)

Snifa disse:


> Ele prevê pancadas.... de chuva... ou seja que andemos todos á pancada em luta pela água que escasseia??
> 
> não me parece que se baseie no GFS pois para esse dia e segundo a última run 12 Z, não está prevista precipitação...é o AA e a sua corrente de Leste seca sobre nós...
> 
> ...



há já desfazamentos no final do ensemble


----------



## Veterano (10 Mar 2009 às 22:44)

stormy disse:


> há já desfazamentos no final do ensemble



 A run das 18z do GFS acabada de sair adia a migração do anticiclone para norte e retira algum frio e precipitação

 Nada que nos ponha mal dispostos, amanhã regressamos à luta


----------



## Snifa (10 Mar 2009 às 22:58)

Veterano disse:


> A run das 18z do GFS acabada de sair adia a migração do anticiclone para norte e retira algum frio e precipitação
> 
> Nada que nos ponha mal dispostos, amanhã regressamos à luta





Esta última run é um pesadelo, AA até perder de vista... o frio previsto e precipitação ( que já de si eram de hipótesse remota devido á distância temporal ) estão aos poucos a desaparecer....

Melhores runs virão concerteza...


----------



## stormy (11 Mar 2009 às 14:42)

todos sabemos que com o AA em cima o continente tende a aquecer e sabemos que basta um pouco de ar frio em altura para desencadear convecção
segundo o 3º painel do GFS uma depressao centrada a NNO dos açores introduzirá ar frio em altura e a configuraçao do jet aumentará a vorticidade formando uma cut-off que se movimentará lentamente para E....é só um esboço pois muita coisa mudará mas já há alguns modelos a "aceitar" esse esboço que poderá ser a primeira cut-off do ano


----------



## vitamos (11 Mar 2009 às 15:49)

stormy disse:


> todos sabemos que com o AA em cima o continente tende a aquecer e sabemos que basta um pouco de ar frio em altura para desencadear convecção
> segundo o 3º painel do GFS uma depressao centrada a NNO dos açores introduzirá ar frio em altura e a configuraçao do jet aumentará a vorticidade formando uma cut-off que se movimentará lentamente para E....é só um esboço pois muita coisa mudará mas já há alguns modelos a "aceitar" esse esboço que poderá ser a primeira cut-off do ano




É sempre uma hipótese que já começa a ser equacionada. No entanto no curto prazo, mais do mesmo... 












http://wxmaps.org/pix/clim.html


Vamos ver como será a saída desta situação... Pelo menos o forno já está quente


----------



## David sf (11 Mar 2009 às 17:14)

Esta última run do GFS mete muita animação para Itália, chegando a pôr a iso -10 no primeiro dia de Primavera. Consolida-se uma possível entrada fria no sudoeste europeu.
Por cá, e após um primeiro painel que é mais do mesmo, temos no segundo alguns motivos de interesse.


----------



## Mário Barros (11 Mar 2009 às 19:31)

Se isto não é Verão, não sei como se chama então


----------



## stormy (11 Mar 2009 às 21:01)

a tendencia para a formaçao de um sistema de baixas pressoes em altura mantem-se marcada no final do 2º e no 3º painel do GFS uma frente fria associada a uma depressao centrada nas proximidades das ilhas britanicas introduzirá ar frio em altura proveniente da gronelandia com iso 0 a 850hpa ligeiramente a E dos açores e o jet favorecerá a ciclogenese e o sistema isolar-se-ha gradualmente da corrente de W  tranformando-o numa cut-off "pura"com movimento para E na circulaçao da cut-off ar muito quente fará a sua advecçao á peninsula alimentando a depressao já com expressao á superficie o destino desta cut-off é inderteminado mas o GFS acredita na formaçao subsequente de um sistema depressionario no mediterraneo que absorvera a cut-off e introduzirá ar frio de N ou NE na peninsula ( lá para as 300 e tal horas) éde realçar que se tudo correr bem grandes acumulaçoes de precipitaçao ocorrerão de um modo generalizado no centro e sul e já há modelos a concordar com o GFS omo mostra o ensemble...........há qe ter esperança
dia 16  o GFS poe precipitaçao ás 18horas no sul e centroserá que temos festa????


----------



## Roque (11 Mar 2009 às 21:03)

vi num site europeu que a chuva poderá estar de volta a partir de dia 27.


----------



## DRC (11 Mar 2009 às 21:07)

Roque disse:


> vi num site europeu que a chuva poderá estar de volta a partir de dia 27.



Penso que ainda vamos ter precipitação antes do dia 27 de Março.
Mas claro, é muito dificil dizer com convicção.


----------



## Vince (11 Mar 2009 às 21:14)

Nós com este tempo quase sem fim à vista, e no Atlântico duas belas depressões só para os peixes


----------



## Hazores (11 Mar 2009 às 22:36)

Vince disse:


> Nós com este tempo quase sem fim à vista, e no Atlântico duas belas depressões só para os peixes



não é bem para os peixes aqui nos Açores uma das depressões está a fazer sentir embora não seja nada de especial, mas sente-se o vento e chuva.
e em principio também devemos levar com qualquer coisa da outra


----------



## nimboestrato (12 Mar 2009 às 01:17)

stormy disse:


> ..............e a formação  subsequente de um sistema depressionario no mediterraneo que absorvera a cut-off e introduzirá ar frio de N ou NE na peninsula ( lá para as 300 e tal horas) é de realçar que se tudo correr bem grandes acumulaçoes de precipitaçao ocorrerão de um modo generalizado no centro e sul e já há modelos a concordar com o GFS omo mostra o ensemble...........há qe ter esperança:
> dia 16  o GFS poe precipitaçao ás 18horas no sul e centroserá que temos festa????



Oh stromy a tua análise é excelente, porque bem estruturada e bem interpretada .
Mas tem um defeito grande e saberás qual é.
Para as 300 e mais horas e vou obviamente repetir-me ,
tudo se esvai ao virar da próxima run ,tudo se esfuma
e toda a tua boa análise estatela-se logo no 1º degrau
e transforma-se em  ficção dejá vu.
Para menos, para muito menos horas vê lá o que amiude acontece:
-O ECMWF no passado sábado para 200 e tais horas  (segunda-feira próxima)era todo esperança






[/URL][/IMG]

Lembram-se? 
E o GFS, embora apresentasse um quadro diferente era ainda assim 
algo que ameaçaria o domínio Anticiclónico na Ibéria






[/URL][/IMG] 

Pois muito bem.
E hoje? A 100 horas para a mesma segunda-feira,
com muita mais óbvia fiabilidade o que é que esse modelos nos apresentam?






[/URL][/IMG]

Les uns et les autres






[/URL][/IMG]

Estes dois modelos e quase todos os outros,
lá nos vão dizendo que  afinal,
àquelas conjecturas feitas então,
terão faltado dados, elementos, variáveis 
e que por tal, estarão desculpados.
A gente desculpa.Claro que a gente desculpa-os.
E também questionamos  para quê a tantas horas ,
dizerem-nos o que na esmagadora maioria já sabemos 
que aquilo que nos é dito não tem sustentabilidade, logo razoabilidade?

Pois é.
Para uns ,ainda não estará para breve a saída desta pobreza franciscana.
Para outros vai ser um fartar de vilanagem os primeiros dias de praia desde Setembro/Outubro...
É pró que está...


----------



## Veterano (12 Mar 2009 às 11:04)

nimboestrato disse:


> Oh stromy a tua análise é excelente, porque bem estruturada e bem interpretada .
> Mas tem um defeito grande e saberás qual é.
> Para as 300 e mais horas e vou obviamente repetir-me ,
> tudo se esvai ao virar da próxima run ,tudo se esfuma
> ...



 A sina de quem como o Stormy e eu tenta apresentar alguma novidade no longo prazo é, como bem dizes nimboestrato, assistir ao esfumar de tudo nas runs seguintes.

 É um risco que se corre, mas (por mim falo) na vida temos de arriscar por vezes, mantendo contudo os pés bem assentes na terra

 Sendo assim, a run 6z do GFS apresenta a esperança da criação de uma depressão a sudoeste da PI, o que seria óptimo para os nossos amigos algarvios. Nem me vou alongar mais, o horizonte ultrapassa as 200 horas, fica a boa vontade


----------



## Aristocrata (12 Mar 2009 às 11:24)

Veterano disse:


> É um risco que se corre, mas (por mim falo) na vida temos de arriscar por vezes, mantendo contudo os pés bem assentes na terra
> Sendo assim, a run 6z do GFS apresenta a esperança da criação de uma depressão a sudoeste da PI, o que seria óptimo para os nossos amigos algarvios. Nem me vou alongar mais, o horizonte ultrapassa as 200 horas, fica a boa vontade


Eu vejo  _MAIS ALÉM_ - vejo essa depressão a formar-se a sudoeste e vejo o AA a colar-se ao AA da escandinávia (que está um pouco "baixo" mas que será empurrado para cima pela depressão que se vê na "bota de cano alto", vulgo península Itálica), abrindo caminho a uma corrente tardia de leste, e que irá arrefecer os nossos narizes e tudo o mais exposto nestes dias de calor, mas irá seguramente aquecer os nossos corações e as nossas mentes.
:assobio::assobio:


----------



## Veterano (12 Mar 2009 às 11:53)

Aristocrata disse:


> Eu vejo  _MAIS ALÉM_ - vejo essa depressão a formar-se a sudoeste e vejo o AA a colar-se ao AA da escandinávia (que está um pouco "baixo" mas que será empurrado para cima pela depressão que se vê na "bota de cano alto", vulgo península Itálica), abrindo caminho a uma corrente tardia de leste, e que irá arrefecer os nossos narizes e tudo o mais exposto nestes dias de calor, mas irá seguramente aquecer os nossos corações e as nossas mentes.
> :assobio::assobio:



 Eu também queria "ver" isso, Aristocrata, mas neste contexto de runs virtuais nem me atrevi...


----------



## stormy (12 Mar 2009 às 13:10)

parece que o meu post de ontem ainda é válido pois o GFS nao mudou quase nada o cenario para o medio-longo prazo.
o que aconteceu foi que o resto dos outros modelos aproximaram-se ligeiramente do americano......falta muito tempo e ás vezes temos consenso por tres dias e rapidamente se volta a instalar confusao naquele painel a que chamo "infinito modelistico".
até dia 18 calor com7-10Cº nos 850hpa.


----------



## Aristocrata (12 Mar 2009 às 17:06)

Vou-me atrever...isto se vocês me permitirem o atrevimento.
Pois claro...
É o seguinte: não há tema por aqui - falar dos painéis a mais de 180 horas é futurologia. E digo isto pela constante alusão aos modelos que vão sendo apresentados, principalmente o GFS. Senão, reparem nisto: hoje preveem isto, amanhã preveem aquilo e passados 5 dias mostram um painel semelhante.
Acho que estas previsões tão distantes são apenas para preencher, para encher o saco, não para levar a sério. Acho que o descrédito é tanto que andamos a dar há tanto tempo demasiada importância. Se não são fidedignos a comunidade imersa na meteorologia devia opor-se à utilização profissional destes modelos.
Agora utilizar-se estes modelos como uma simples BANDA DESENHADA, isso já acho bem


----------



## Veterano (12 Mar 2009 às 17:13)

Cá estamos nós para uma actualização de previsões. Infelizmente, a acreditar na run das 12z do GFS, entradas frias este mês só se for no frigorífico.

 Com efeito, todo o frio é retirado, apenas resta a esperança da perturbação a sudoeste da PI, mesmo esta um pouco adiada. Mas atenção: para o bem e para o mal, o GFS altera cenários. Vamos aguardar melhores dias (runs)


----------



## Aristocrata (12 Mar 2009 às 17:34)

Veterano disse:


> ...entradas frias este mês só se for no frigorífico.
> ...Mas atenção: para o bem e para o mal, o GFS altera cenários.


Com este calor sai uma garrafinha fresquinha do frigorífico...é bom!
Quanto aos cenários - depois de alterar n vezes os cenários o GFS vai-nos trazer os mesmos cenários de há dias atrás e depois eles não se vão confirmar.
tem-se visto isto inúmeras vezes...mas como já disse a banda desenhada que o GFS nos dá é engraçada lá para as 300 h, com cenários _fantabulosos_


----------



## squidward (12 Mar 2009 às 17:47)

acho que a partir de agora que venha calor e algumas trovoadas para animar...o frio já passou


----------



## Snifa (12 Mar 2009 às 17:50)

O GFS está sempre  a alterar e os melhores cenários estão sempre a partir das 300 horas...

Na minha opinião a saída deste tempo quante para a época  vai ser dada por uma formação de depressão a de SW  de Lisboa e com os aguaceiros e trovoadas a cobrirem todo o País , por experiência passada este tipo de tempo normalmente é sucedido por aguaceiros e trovoadas ( embora isso seja mais em Maio )


Isto lá mais para o fim do mês...


----------



## thunderboy (12 Mar 2009 às 17:50)

Será?


----------



## squidward (12 Mar 2009 às 17:56)

Snifa disse:


> O GFS está sempre a a alterar e os melhores cenários estão sempre a partir das 300 horas...
> 
> Na minha opinião a saída deste tempo quante para a época  vai ser dada por uma formação de depressão a de SW  de Lisboa e com os aguaceiros e trovoadas a cobrirem todo o País , por experiência passada este tipo de tempo normalmente é sucedido por aguaceiros e trovoadas ( embora isso seja mais em Maio )
> 
> ...



Alías este mês de Março está a ser muito semelhante ao de 2007...e depois em Abril (do mesmo ano), toda a gente sabe o que veio


----------



## Lightning (12 Mar 2009 às 18:56)

squidward disse:


> Alías este mês de Março está a ser muito semelhante ao de 2007...e depois em Abril (do mesmo ano), toda a gente sabe o que veio



Squidward, cá para mim, em vez de "Abril águas mil" é "Abril TROVOADAS MIL"


----------



## David sf (12 Mar 2009 às 19:15)

Todos sabemos da volatilidade das tendências dos modelos a partir das 150 h mais ou menos. Infelizmente, devido à falta de assunto para comentar até essa altura temos que discutir o que virá depois, mas sempre com a consciência, que acho que é comum a todos, que é tudo muito pouco fiável.
Quanto à possível entrada fria, que a acontecer está ainda a mais de 240 horas, creio que neste momento temos as mesmas possibilidades de a ter que ontem a esta hora. Baixa possibilidade, mas não impossível. A última run do GFS foi má, mas a do Europeu às 240 horas tem a auto estrada do frio aberta. O número de ensembles frios também aumentou. Contudo, está tudo muito longe no tempo, tudo pode mudar para melhor ou para pior.
Por fim, relembro o que se passou no início do ano. O GFS durante dias viu a entrada fria no segundo painel. Já muito próximo tirou tudo (é ver as runs de 2 de Janeiro), e depois aconteceu o que sabemos. Vamos esperar e ter calma.


----------



## nimboestrato (12 Mar 2009 às 19:17)

Se, o que os principais modelos indicam para a semana 
fosse em Julho/Agosto estaríamos aqui a discutir quantas localidades 
ultrapassariam os 40º.
Tanto sueste, tão contínuo depois de tantos dias , seria 
concerteza uma consistente  vaga de calor.
Mas é Março. 
Assim sendo , vamos ter uns belos dias de sol e algum calor,
a fazer inveja a muitos,
que mesmo nesses meses  ocorrem...


----------



## Roque (12 Mar 2009 às 19:19)

Será que a partir destas temperaturas anormais que se fazem sentir agora se pode dizer que este verão será um dos mais quentes de sempre?
eu ouvi dizer em Janeiro que este Verão iria ser o mais quente da decada.


----------



## DRC (12 Mar 2009 às 19:46)

Roque disse:


> Será que a partir destas temperaturas anormais que se fazem sentir agora se pode dizer que este verão será um dos mais quentes de sempre?
> eu ouvi dizer em Janeiro que este Verão iria ser o mais quente da decada.



Acho que não há ano nenhum que não ouça isso.
E é o que se tem visto.
Há dois anos, verão algo chuvoso e o ano passado verão algo fresco.
Não te fies nisso, espera para ver.


----------



## rbsmr (12 Mar 2009 às 19:48)

Roque disse:


> Será que a partir destas temperaturas anormais que se fazem sentir agora se pode dizer que este verão será um dos mais quentes de sempre?
> eu ouvi dizer em Janeiro que este Verão iria ser o mais quente da decada.



Espero que em Portugal este Verão seja tão quente como os dois últimos!!!!!


----------



## Mário Barros (12 Mar 2009 às 19:49)

rbsmr disse:


> Espero que em Portugal este Verão seja tão quente como os dois últimos!!!!!



E será  e trovoada 0.


----------



## psm (12 Mar 2009 às 20:04)

rbsmr disse:


> Espero que em Portugal este Verão seja tão quente como os dois últimos!!!!!




Assino por baixo!


----------



## stormy (12 Mar 2009 às 20:16)

psm disse:


> Assino por baixo!



em geologia "se há muito tempo que nao acontece decerto que vai acontecer em breve".
este verao tem mais probabilidades de ser quente do que os ultimos dois anos  até porque tivemos uns meses frios no inverno e para contrabalançar teremos, de certeza ,um ou dois meses particularmente quentes até dezembro


----------



## David sf (12 Mar 2009 às 20:28)

É impossível prever o Verão nesta altura. Ainda hoje neste tópico se disse cobras e lagartos sobre o GFS e o seu segundo painel, e estamos agora a adivinhar se o Verão será quente ou não? Está a mais de 2400 horas!


----------



## Mário Barros (12 Mar 2009 às 21:08)

David sf disse:


> É impossível prever o Verão nesta altura. Ainda hoje neste tópico se disse cobras e lagartos sobre o GFS e o seu segundo painel, e estamos agora a adivinhar se o Verão será quente ou não? Está a mais de 2400 horas!



Quanto mais quente e seco continuar o resto do Inverno e a Primavera mais fresco será o Verão, aquilo que se está a passar hoje irá ter consequências no modo como o Verão se vai comportar (opnião minha)


----------



## Veterano (12 Mar 2009 às 22:11)

Mário Barros disse:


> Quanto mais quente e seco continuar o resto do Inverno e a Primavera mais fresco será o Verão, aquilo que se está a passar hoje irá ter consequências no modo como o Verão se vai comportar (opnião minha)



 Também partilho da mesma opinião, Mário. Mas há um factor que me está a preocupar: as nossas amigas plantas não acompanham este forum, para elas este calor é sinal para florir, para desabrochar e isso já está a acontecer há algum tempo.
 Ora virão ainda dias de frio, de granizo, de geadas, se esta vaga de calor continuar por mais algum tempo, corremos o risco de graves prejuízos para a agricultura.


----------



## thunderboy (13 Mar 2009 às 08:03)

thunderboy disse:


> Será?



Esta ultima run continua com a mesma tendência que a outra, até melhor


----------



## Lightning (13 Mar 2009 às 09:16)

thunderboy disse:


> Esta ultima run continua com a mesma tendência que a outra, até melhor  ]



Sim, também já tinha reparado nisso. 

Esta RUN melhorou um pouco as hipóteses de vermos animação no domingo ao final da tarde. 

Agora só falta vir alguém estragar esta alegria toda, como sempre, e dizer que ou o modelo está enganado ou que não vamos ter trovoadas nenhumas   ou ainda que essa probabilidade nem sequer existe.


----------



## Veterano (13 Mar 2009 às 09:29)

Quanto à questão das trovoadas, espero que elas acontecem, pelo menos calor não falta

  Um pouco mais para a frente, deste vez o modelo europeu aparece mais ousado que o GFS, avançando já para o dia 22 com duas entradas na PI, uma continental, outra de noroeste, prometedoras de animação.

  O GFS, se calhar envergonhado de tantos tiros na água, ainda mantém o anticiclone sobre as nossas cabeças nessa data

  Qual dos dois estará correcto?


----------



## Snifa (13 Mar 2009 às 09:49)

Lightning disse:


> Sim, também já tinha reparado nisso.
> 
> Esta RUN melhorou um pouco as hipóteses de vermos animação no domingo ao final da tarde.
> 
> Agora só falta vir alguém estragar esta alegria toda, como sempre, e dizer que ou o modelo está enganado ou que não vamos ter trovoadas nenhumas   ou ainda que essa probabilidade nem sequer existe.



Para Domingo e Segunda - Feira o IM prevê subida de temperatura.

Não sei se o modelo está enganado ou não, mas o que é certo é que na última run 00 Z do GFS não está prevista precipitação para Domingo.

Mas pode ser que com todo este calor se formem alguns aguaceiros ou trovoadas ao fim do dia de Domingo.. Vamos ter esperança,acho este tempo muito "estranho"...


----------



## vitamos (13 Mar 2009 às 10:03)

Lightning disse:


> Agora só falta vir alguém estragar esta alegria toda, como sempre, e dizer que ou o modelo está enganado ou que não vamos ter trovoadas nenhumas   ou ainda que essa probabilidade nem sequer existe.



Os modelos não se enganam naquilo que dizem (quanto muito podem falhar na previsão ou ser mal interpretados 

Mas não te vou dizer desta vez que a probabilidade não existe, muito antes pelo contrário. CAPE e LI cada vez mais interessantes. Mas esses factores não contam por si só...

Mas é uma boa probabilidade a acompanhar!


----------



## Mário Barros (13 Mar 2009 às 11:18)

Comparando ontem com hoje, o cape praticamente desapareceu e o pouco que restou foi adiado 

De destacar os cenários possiveis a nível de temperatura a partir de dia 17, existe bastante indefenição


----------



## Veterano (13 Mar 2009 às 11:34)

Mário Barros disse:


> Comparando ontem com hoje, o cape praticamente desapareceu e o pouco que restou foi adiado
> 
> De destacar os cenários possiveis a nível de temperatura a partir de dia 17, existe bastante indefenição



 Espero que o cenário definitivo compense estas contínuas desilusões com que os modelos nos tem presenteado


----------



## Mário Barros (13 Mar 2009 às 11:43)

Veterano disse:


> Espero que o cenário definitivo compense estas contínuas desilusões com que os modelos nos tem presenteado



Atenção que precipitação não estou a ver nenhuma, apenas uma pequena mudança no comportamento das temperaturas, será mais anticiclone mas em posições diferentes, irá deslocar-se para a Escandinávia e Reino Unido mas pouca diferença fará no comportamente das depressões


----------



## nimboestrato (13 Mar 2009 às 11:50)

Lá vem o velho do Restelo dizer as suas barbaridades.
Ou simplesmente algumas verdades?
Não sei. Sei que o IM não prevê sequer aumento da nebolusidade 
para domingo quanto menos a possibilidade de trovoadas.
E olhando para os modelos ,pois que dizer?
Repetir-me ?  talvez.
O cenário até onde a razoabilidade/fiabilidade dos modelos  permite, continua confrangedor/assustador.
A semana que vem caberá até na defenição técnica de  "onda de calor" .
É verdade que lá para o final da dita, o modelo Europeu abre agora uma janela de oportunidades que me faz exasperar na sua eventualidade.
Ainda está só. Esperemos que em breve tenha companhia de outros modelos.
Mas como é para as 200 e tais horas já nem digo nada.
Já aqui foi anunciado por esse mesmo modelo para 200 horas que a partir deste fim de semana haveria mudança e depois foi o que se viu.
À guiza de conclusão: para já ,a única certeza 
é que vamos ter algum Verão sem sequer o Inverno se ter retirado 
do calendário.
E para os amantes de praia ,sobretudo no litoral Oeste,
grandes dias se avizinham...
O resto, ainda é um cesto cheio de coisa nenhuma...


----------



## Mário Barros (13 Mar 2009 às 11:58)

No meio de toda esta dust bowl, eis que aqui fica uma réstia de esperança por parte do ECM


----------



## David sf (13 Mar 2009 às 12:05)

Quanto à posibilidade de trovoadas no Domingo, acho muito, muito difícil. O próprio GFS mete para o Alentejo só 5% de nebuliosidade. Sem nuvens não há trovoadas. Se existir alguma coisa, será muito localizada e efémera.
Quanto à posibilidade de entrada fria temos o Europeu sozinho neste momento. Esta situação ficará aclarada muito em breve, uma vez que a grande diferença entre ECMWF e GFS está já às 120 h. O Europeu mete a subida de altas pressões até à Gronelândia, fazendo com que a depressão entre pelo atlântico um pouco a norte dos Açores, deixando as altas pressões isoladas a norte. Já o americano faz a depressão passar a norte do anticiclone que se estende só até à Islândia, mantendo a situação verificada nos últimos dias e nos próximos.


----------



## Vince (13 Mar 2009 às 12:18)

A possibilidade de trovoadas até existe, embora esteja confinada a uma zona muito pequena entre Portugal e Espanha.

Os motivos prendem-se com uma bolsa de humidade na zona que depois aliada ao aquecimento da tarde explica os valores do CAPE.

Uma imagem para explicar é mais simples. Uma cross-section com a humidade entre o litoral oeste português e o litoral leste espanhol da península , mais ou menos à latitude de Beja para a tarde de Domingo:








Tefigrama para Barrancos onde também se vê a tal camada de humidade entre os 850 e 750. 






Não é nada de especial, mas a zona como sabemos é propícia, apesar do vento à superfície ser fraco durante a tarde de Domingo, nos montes do lado Espanhol talvez sopre alguma brisa que sirva de mecanismo de disparo e alguma trovoada se forme do lado espanhol e entre em Portugal ali pelo baixo alentejo. Também não sobreviveriam muito para além dessa zona que o windshear é fracote.

Mas como é normal nestas situações, basta o modelo tirar alguma humidade até lá ou no próprio dia não haver condições para elas dispararem, e nada feito. E isto falando do GFS pois não sabemos o que mostram os outros no que respeita a estes pormenores como a humidade, vento, windshear, etc. 

Ainda ontem no GFS havia uma situação idêntica no norte de Marrocos e não se passou nada. É esperar para ver e ter alguma paciência, aos poucos os valores do CAPE vão melhorando ao longo das próximas semanas e as trovoadas acabarão por aparecer


----------



## Veterano (13 Mar 2009 às 12:38)

Vince disse:


> Ainda ontem no GFS havia uma situação idêntica no norte de Marrocos e não se passou nada. É esperar para ver e ter alguma paciência, aos poucos os valores do CAPE vão melhorando ao longo das próximas semanas e as trovoadas acabarão por aparecer



 Como se costuma dizer, as coisas só podem melhorar Talvez as alterações sejam do agrado geral, o ECM parece prometedor


----------



## stormy (13 Mar 2009 às 13:15)

a incerteza aumentou no  ensemble.........já nao sei o que dizer.......a tendencia é de diminuiçao gradual da temperatura a partir de dia 17 e de possibilidade de chuva lá para 20 e tal.......está tudo indefenido


----------



## Aristocrata (13 Mar 2009 às 13:34)

Esta bolsa de humidade não terá a ver com a barragem do guadiana? Trata-se de uma massa de água muito extensa e sujeita ao sol "impiedoso" do alentejo interior. Para mim esta massa de água é por si só suficiente para a nível local originar pequenas bolsas de ar húmido e como tal originar eventualmente um ou outro aguaceiro isolado.
Mas...


----------



## stormy (13 Mar 2009 às 13:39)

Aristocrata disse:


> Esta bolsa de humidade não terá a ver com a barragem do guadiana? Trata-se de uma massa de água muito extensa e sujeita ao sol "impiedoso" do alentejo interior. Para mim esta massa de água é por si só suficiente para a nível local originar pequenas bolsas de ar húmido e como tal originar eventualmente um ou outro aguaceiro isolado.
> Mas...



seria um fenomeno interessante


----------



## Aurélio (13 Mar 2009 às 14:45)

GFS ou ECMWF?

Quem ganha  esta batalha ?

Eu aposto no GFS, porque geralmente apenas varia após as 200h !!

o ECMWF por vezes varia a partir das 120h como é o caso já desta run das 00h !!


----------



## Veterano (13 Mar 2009 às 15:08)

Aurélio disse:


> GFS ou ECMWF?
> 
> Quem ganha  esta batalha ?
> 
> ...



 Convenhamos que está criado um suspense digno de um filme do mestre Alfred Hitchcock


----------



## thunderboy (13 Mar 2009 às 17:21)

thunderboy disse:


> Esta ultima run continua com a mesma tendência que a outra, até melhor



Bem até que em fim que repararam nas imagens que pus

Continuam os valore de CAPE e LI na mesma.
Só que agora já aparece mais qualquer coisa.


----------



## stormy (13 Mar 2009 às 17:31)

thunderboy disse:


> Bem até que em fim que repararam nas imagens que pus
> 
> Continuam os valore de CAPE e LI na mesma.
> Só que agora já aparecem mais qualquer coisa.



fia-te na virgem e corre o mais que puderes para ver se ela nos concede um desejo tao forte como o de ter um cb em cima


----------



## thunderboy (13 Mar 2009 às 17:35)

stormy disse:


> fia-te na virgem e corre o mais que puderes para ver se ela nos concede um desejo tao forte como o de ter um cb em cima



A ver vamos


----------



## Vince (13 Mar 2009 às 19:00)

Aristocrata disse:


> Esta bolsa de humidade não terá a ver com a barragem do guadiana? Trata-se de uma massa de água muito extensa e sujeita ao sol "impiedoso" do alentejo interior. Para mim esta massa de água é por si só suficiente para a nível local originar pequenas bolsas de ar húmido e como tal originar eventualmente um ou outro aguaceiro isolado.
> Mas...



Não, acredito que a barragem tenha alterado um pouco o clima local, já se falou nisso no fórum, mas nunca poderia criar uma bolsa de humidade desta escala e a tanta altura na atmosfera .




thunderboy disse:


> Só que agora já aparecem mais qualquer coisa.



Boas notícias. Nem o NGP nem o GFS tinham precipitação nas run's anteriores e agora tem. E na Primavera e Verão por vezes há trovoadas sem que os modelos tenham precipitação, quando tem costuma ser bom sinal.

E afinal ao contrário do que tinha dito de manhã tem-se desenvolvido trovoadas no norte de Marrocos ao final da tarde. Claro que eles lá tem a convergência da cordilheira do Atlas que nós não temos. Mas acho que as possibilidades de trovoada no Alentejo aumentaram um pouco com essas saídas do GFS e NGP.


----------



## stormy (13 Mar 2009 às 19:12)

bem......odeio tanta discordancia.....até é giro o suspense mas....acho que vai dar pó torto



quanto ao domingo eu gostava de ter um cb em cima mas estou na louriceira onde é prevista muito pouca instabilidade e menos calor que no alentejo ou mesmo lisboa
boas


----------



## Veterano (13 Mar 2009 às 19:21)

stormy disse:


> bem......odeio tanta discordancia.....até é giro o suspense mas....acho que vai dar pó torto boas



 O modelo europeu afasta agora o AA para oeste, ficaríamos então com dois anticiclones muito potentes, o 2º sobre a Rússia. Duas depressões a convergir para PI. Horizonte de 240 horas. Mantém-se a incerteza


----------



## AnDré (14 Mar 2009 às 09:02)

Para os amantes de trovoada.
O GFS prevê na run das 0h, que além deste domingo, possa haver também animação a sul a partir das 132h! 

A precipitação acumulada prevista ainda é significativa.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (14 Mar 2009 às 09:32)

Isto pode vir a ser Interessante.


----------



## Lightning (14 Mar 2009 às 10:17)

As RUN's continuam a mostrar alguma animação para amanhã 

A probabilidade está lá. 

Será que é desta que vamos voltar a ver finalmente as trovoadas de fim de tarde?


----------



## thunderboy (14 Mar 2009 às 10:32)

E o que ainda me faz uma grande confusão é pensar "Porque é que o IM prevê céu pouco nublado ou limpo?"


----------



## Lightning (14 Mar 2009 às 10:36)

thunderboy disse:


> E o que ainda me faz uma grande confusão é pensar "Porque é que o IM prevê céu pouco nublado ou limpo?"



Também pergunto o mesmo... 

Não só o IM mas também o freemeteo prevê céu pouco nublado ou limpo...


----------



## miguel (14 Mar 2009 às 10:48)

Lightning disse:


> Também pergunto o mesmo...
> 
> Não só o IM mas também o freemeteo prevê céu pouco nublado ou limpo...



O freemeteo mete alguma actividade amanha mas é no interior que é onde se poderá ver alguma coisa convectiva amanha...


----------



## vitamos (14 Mar 2009 às 11:39)

AnDré disse:


> Para os amantes de trovoada.
> O GFS prevê na run das 0h, que além deste domingo, possa haver também animação a sul a partir das 132h!



Digamos que os motores estão a funcionar bem  Amanhã será um bom dia para ver se as previsões de instabilidade modelada para o Sul se verificam. Se sim, acho que poderá ser só o primeiro dia das famosas "trovoadas de interior".


----------



## Lightning (14 Mar 2009 às 13:17)

vitamos disse:


> Se sim, acho que poderá ser só o primeiro dia das famosas "*trovoadas de interior*".



Só de ouvir falar nesse nome até me dá vontade de visitar o seguimento especial 20 e 21 de setembro de 2007...


----------



## algarvio1980 (14 Mar 2009 às 13:59)

Segundo o mapa que o André publicou a maioria da precipitação como sempre fica do lado espanhol, o efeito da Serra da Aracena é notório nesse mapa, por isso, a melhor parte fica em Espanha, amanhã tenho muitas reservas à instabilidade se vier a ocorrer será muito fraca ou quase inexistente, não vale a pena sonhar alto.
De realçar, será o levante forte que fará sentir-se de 2ªfeira a 5ªfeira.


----------



## thunderboy (14 Mar 2009 às 14:32)

Não estava à espera desta vinda do NOGAPS


----------



## JoãoPT (14 Mar 2009 às 14:39)

Os modelos apresentam uma grande possibilidade de virmos a ter alguma actividade para Domingo, vai ser desta que reveremos as nossas trovoadas, vamos ver o que nos espera


----------



## AnDré (14 Mar 2009 às 14:42)

JoãoPT disse:


> Os modelos apresentam uma grande possibilidade de virmos a ter alguma actividade para Domingo, vai ser desta que reveremos as nossas trovoadas, vamos ver o que nos espera



Atenção aos entusiasmos excessivos.
Como dizia o Vitamos e muito bem, são as chamadas "trovoadas de interior".
Ou seja, nós no litoral e mesmo os algarvios junto à costa, não devemos ver grande coisa.


----------



## JoãoPT (14 Mar 2009 às 14:47)

AnDré disse:


> Atenção aos entusiasmos excessivos.
> Como dizia o Vitamos e muito bem, são as chamadas "trovoadas de interior".
> Ou seja, nós no litoral e mesmo os algarvios junto à costa, não devemos ver grande coisa.



Pois eu sei AnDré, mas, nunca faz mal animarmos um bocadinho, eu sei que sempre são trovoadas de interior, mas, talvez apanhemos com algo


----------



## Vince (14 Mar 2009 às 15:16)

algarvio1980 disse:


> o efeito da Serra da Aracena é notório nesse mapa, por isso, a melhor parte fica em Espanha



Acho que a formar-se alguma coisa será precisamente aí, na Sierra de Tudia e Sierra de Aracena. Mas se se realmente formassem entrariam talvez depois pelo Alentejo, mas o GFS até ao run das 00z modelava qualquer coisa para a face norte do Caldeirão, mas no das 6z parece que tirou.


----------



## thunderboy (14 Mar 2009 às 15:43)

Desculpem lá, mas acho que tem que acontecer alguma coisa


----------



## Veterano (14 Mar 2009 às 16:49)

thunderboy disse:


> Desculpem lá, mas acho que tem que acontecer alguma coisa



 O GFS continua a manter em aberto a possibilidade de trovoadas para o centro/sul, agora a praticamente 24 horas.


----------



## AnDré (14 Mar 2009 às 19:11)

Veterano disse:


> O GFS continua a manter em aberto a possibilidade de trovoadas para o centro/sul, agora a praticamente 24 horas.



É verdade.
No entanto, aniquilou todas as trovoadas para o final da próxima semana que falei de manhã.
Portanto, o tempo soalheiro insiste em manter-se nas próximas 180h. 

Já o segundo painel do GFS é daquelas coisas que uma pessoa diz logo à partida: "Passou-se!" 
Mas era bom se...


----------



## nimboestrato (14 Mar 2009 às 19:36)

AnDré disse:


> É verdade.
> No entanto, aniquilou todas as trovoadas para o final da próxima semana que falei de manhã.
> Portanto, o tempo soalheiro insiste em manter-se nas próximas 180h...



Mas há quem diga que não será bem assim .
A saída das 12 Z do ECMWF põe defenitivamente termo 
a este tempo seco e soalheiro já para as 168 horas (próximo sábado)







[/URL][/IMG]

Na realidade o GFS diverge imenso e mantem o AA demasiado perto de nós:






[/URL][/IMG]

Para tão poucas horas ,tamanha divergência não sendo invulgar, não será frequente.
E quanto a vencedores, ( àqueles que efectivamente mais se aproximaram do atempadamente previsto) já se sabe como é:
-Ora às vezes ganhas tu, ora às vezes ganho eu.
Claro que a comunidade  frequentadora/interventora deste tópico
vai fazendo figas para que desta vez, seja o ECMWF a levar a Taça...
Veremos como desenrolar-se-á  o resto da contenda.


----------



## Veterano (14 Mar 2009 às 20:34)

Talvez o desacordo entre o GFS e o modelo europeu seja apenas temporal. No fundo, o cenário mais provável e apetecível será o deslocamento do anticiclone para norte, dando entrada a duas massas de ar na PI, uma mais quente e húmida de noroeste e a outra continental, portanto fria.

 Todos os modelos indicam uma mudança,ou no próximo fim de semana ou um pouco mais tarde


----------



## Veterano (14 Mar 2009 às 22:29)

E pronto, aparentemente o GFS rendeu-se ao modelo europeu, nesta run das 18z as semelhanças são grandes...Isto é, a instabilidade parece chegar no próximo fim-de-semana


----------



## ac_cernax (14 Mar 2009 às 22:31)

Esta ultima saída do CAPE/LI aumenta as probabilidades de trovoada, não?
É que não entendo ainda muito bem isto... pareceu-me interessante...


----------



## Mário Barros (14 Mar 2009 às 22:36)

Pessoalmente acho que não irá passar-se nada porque ainda temos pouco calor, não em termos de temperatura, mas sim na quantide de tempo em que por exemplo estão 24ºC, para além de que o AA está muito perto de nós.

Mas no sul iremos ver boas formações


----------



## thunderboy (14 Mar 2009 às 23:30)

O que mais podemos dizer
Algo tem que acontecer


----------



## stormy (15 Mar 2009 às 00:01)

o ensemble nao mata, mas desanima, e muitoo frio, a chuva, tudo a ser adiado para o infinito ( para alem de t+180h)......continuas promessas de céu transformadas no inferno de calor e secura...
espero que amanhã se formem trovoadas no sul visto que o LI chega a -4 e o CAPE está razoavel
quanto ao futuro....., é certo que lá no final do ensemble está alguma coisa a digerir mas sendo tao longe é virtualmente impossivel de distinguir se é mais uma daquelas indigestas refeiçoes de AA ou deliciosos manjares de trovoadas vento e chuva...a ver vamos
boas


----------



## Vince (15 Mar 2009 às 00:12)

Em relação às trovoadas no sul o Estofex acha que serão difíceis de suceder. Mas acho que há alguma possibilidade nas tais serras espanholas próximas do Alentejo referidas esta manhã.



> DISCUSSION
> 
> ...NW Maghreb States, S Iberia...
> 
> ...


----------



## rbsmr (15 Mar 2009 às 09:51)

O IM prevê para amanhã 27ºC!






By rbsmr at 2009-03-15


----------



## nimboestrato (15 Mar 2009 às 11:20)

Nestas páginas passam todos os dias interessantes análises,
conhecimentos vários,diferentes experiências,especulações plausíveis e até vincados desejos .
A diversidade de opiniões e abordagens é vasta.
Há os que acreditam na mudança,ainda que os indicadores apontem para a continuação da estabilidade,
outros há que de tão escaldados , nem com a alteração mais que evidente a avizinhar-se alteram o seu cepticismo/pessimismo permanente,
há os que  "eu não disse, eu não vos avisei?",
há os que mesmo avisados esperam para ver,
há os que confiam no IM e os que à 1ª oportunidade
caem-lhes em cima,
há os bafejados que tudo têm e os desgraçados que há 
anos que se encontram à míngua,
mas a TODOS, nos move este bicho que nos puseram no chip,
que mal acordados para um novo dia ,espreitamos o céu e as novidades
,as previsões e as realidades.
Serve esta fastidiosa introdução para de imediato concluir:
-Ainda aqui ontem fazia referência à janela de esperança que o ECMWF 
abrira .Hoje voltou a semi-cerrá-la e a divergência então verificada hoje já surge esbatida.
Também a hipótese de alguma actividade convectiva para hoje à tarde,
embora nunca prevista pelo IM está posta de lado.
Até sexta/sábado nada de novo a acrescentar a não ser o que já se sabe:
Forte levante no Algarve,subida e ulterior descidas das temperaturas.
Precipitações: niente, nada de nada, zero...
Depois: é claro que há tendências ,mas nada é ainda consistente.
Mas haja o que houver, esta Nossa Paixão não será beliscada :
-Já por tantas estiagens foi testada
que não será por mais uma semana que será abandonada...
Um dia vai voltar a chover...


----------



## Mário Barros (15 Mar 2009 às 11:23)

rbsmr disse:


> O IM prevê para amanhã 27ºC!



Os 27ºC que se derem amanhã, já não ser 27ºC no Verão :assobio:

A partir de dia 17 as coisas irão começar a mudar, essencialmente a nível das máximas, isto porque o AA irá deslocar-se para a Escandinávia, o que deixa o Atlântico livre para que as depressões nos atinjam.

A mudança de padrão está aí, nota-se claramente que as depressões estão a cessar no norte do Atlântico, a Primavera (Verão para nós ) vai começar  vamos lá ver como será, com muito ou pouco AA.


----------



## remy (15 Mar 2009 às 11:33)

salvação a todos os amigos. sim eu olhar para a situação de alguns dias já. Finalmente bons índices para a nossa tempestuosa planícies do Alentejo. Uma bonita essa queda fria ao sul da península você estiver estragado para esta época precoce. Em qualquer caso, eu espero por você boa tempestades. Relatório nuas lindas fotos. Eu teria quis ir também, porque aqui em Toulouse hummmmm não é muito feliz.


----------



## ajrebelo (15 Mar 2009 às 11:50)

boas

nimboestrato que belo post 

ainda agora em conversa telefónica com o IM pedindo informações  sobre a tal possibilidade de trovoadas no baixo Alentejo, a informação que me disponibilizaram foi que existe uma depressão nos níveis mais altos da atmosfera , mas não existe humidade nos níveis médios e baixos  e que é pouco provável a formação de trovoadas em Portugal continental nos dias de hoje e amanha, informaram também que existe possibilidade de trovoadas para o próximo fim de semana. 

EXISTE UM Nº DE TELEFONE DE VALOR ACRESCENTADO 0.60€ MAIS IVA POR CHAMADA, DURAÇÃO POR CHAMADA DE 3 MINUTOS, NO QUAL PODEMOS TER UMA INFORMAÇÃO PERSONALIZADA SOBRE O ESTADO DO TEMPO EM PORTUGAL, ESTA CHAMADA VAI DIRECTAMENTE PARA O METEOROLOGISTA DE SERVIÇO.

Previsões:
- Gerais do Continente, até 9 dias, 760 786 774
- Personalizado, 760 786 781
Acesso: Rede fixa ou rede móvel tem um preço por chamada, €0,60+IVA.

mesmo assim não é de descartar a possibilidade de trovoadas  para essa zona, devido a tal depressão em altitude, assim sendo e também pelo passeio, o Meteoalerta vai arrancar para o baixo Alentejo à espera que algo aconteça.

abraços


----------



## stormy (15 Mar 2009 às 12:47)

já viram o que será se isto acontecer:



uma cut-off em fase de cavamento com 995hpa e ventos fortes aliados a chuvas e convecçao forte com movimento para SE que se vai encontrar com uma massa de ar siberiano com movimento para SW e que ao interagir com a cut-off vai virar para NNO ....um choque de massas de ar medonhas em cima de nós que levaria a uma violenta tempestade basicamente com todos os fenomenos possiveis e imaginarios.
passado o momento de euforia vamos a factos, este cenario esté dentro das 180h o que aumenta ligeiramente as hipoteses de acontecer e já é modelado desde ontemse calhar o que o ensemble andava a digerir desde alguns dias era mesmo uma bela tempestade de primavera....a ver vamos


----------



## Veterano (15 Mar 2009 às 12:56)

stormy disse:


> já viram o que será se isto acontecer:
> uma cut-off em fase de cavamento com 995hpa e ventos fortes aliados a chuvas e convecçao forte com movimento para SE que se vai encontrar com uma massa de ar siberiano com movimento para SW e que ao interagir com a cut-off vai virar para NNO ....um choque de massas de ar medonhas em cima de nós que levaria a uma violenta tempestade basicamente com todos os fenomenos possiveis e imaginarios.
> passado o momento de euforia vamos a factos, este cenario esté dentro das 180h o que aumenta ligeiramente as hipoteses de acontecer e já é modelado desde ontemse calhar o que o ensemble andava a digerir desde alguns dias era mesmo uma bela tempestade de primavera....a ver vamos



 Não deixa de ser uma possibilidade, exagerada dirão alguns. mas também estas temperaturas, esta onda de calor não é normal. Vai registar-se uma mudança, e para mim não será descabido que seja violenta, a atmosfera necessita e nós também


----------



## Lightning (15 Mar 2009 às 13:55)

stormy disse:


> *já viram o que será se isto acontecer*
> 
> uma cut-off em fase de cavamento com 995hpa e ventos fortes aliados a chuvas e convecçao forte com movimento para SE que se vai encontrar com uma massa de ar siberiano com movimento para SW e que ao interagir com a cut-off vai virar para NNO ....um choque de massas de ar medonhas em cima de nós que levaria a uma violenta tempestade basicamente com todos os fenomenos possiveis e imaginarios  .
> passado o momento de euforia vamos a factos, este cenario esté dentro das 180h o que aumenta ligeiramente as hipoteses de acontecer e já é modelado desde ontemse calhar o que o ensemble andava a digerir desde alguns dias era mesmo uma bela tempestade de primavera....a ver vamos



Sim, já vi e já posso imaginar. Estou mesmo a ver o meu dia de anos em cheio...  

Mas aguardemos para ver se se confirma ou não. Não há "ninguém" melhor do que o tempo (que ainda falta) para tomar decisões.


----------



## miguel (15 Mar 2009 às 16:20)

Como pode o GFS na run das 06 mostrar uma depressão de 995hpa e agora na run das 12 no lugar dessa depressão meter um AA de 1035hpa   a depressão era essa mesma que o stormy referiu num post atrás...


----------



## cardu (15 Mar 2009 às 17:00)

o IM ja preve chuva p lisboa daqui a 5 dias mais ou menos.... aleluia q ja me tou a passar c este verao antecipado


----------



## nimboestrato (15 Mar 2009 às 18:24)

stormy disse:


> já viram o que será se isto acontecer?



Tanta conjectura para 6 depois ir tudo pelo AA abaixo...
e depois tanta conjectura sobre esta conjectura para 6 horas depois 
esta página parecer um filme ficcionado onde o Artista (AA) ganha sempre...
A tantas horas, determo-nos em pormenores normalmente levamos com estas
desfeitas dos senhores modelos.
É sempre assim...Nunca aprendemos.
E onde é que foi hoje registada a máxima da Ibéria, 
dentro da rede do IM, onde foi?







[/URL][/IMG]

Pois é:
 Lisboa, P.rubras e Badajoz com 26º...
Amanha há mais.Essas é que são as certezas.
E depois de amanhã também.
E é verdade que o IM já prevê precipitações a partir de sexta.
veremos...


----------



## Veterano (15 Mar 2009 às 18:43)

miguel disse:


> Como pode o GFS na run das 06 mostrar uma depressão de 995hpa e agora na run das 12 no lugar dessa depressão meter um AA de 1035hpa   a depressão era essa mesma que o stormy referiu num post atrás...



 Há duas horas atrás ouvi na RFM uma metereologista do IM declarar sem hesitações que teríamos chuva na próxima 6ª feira. Pareceu-me perfeitamente convencida do que afirmava.  Para já e depois do que se tem passado nos últimos tempos, vou confiar nos modelos europeus: o GFS não prevê uma gota de chuva para esse dia, apenas para 2ª feira


----------



## Veterano (15 Mar 2009 às 18:48)

Vejam só a diferença entre o GFS e o modelo europeu para o próximo domingoParece que alguém anda a brincar às previsões


----------



## Vince (15 Mar 2009 às 19:22)

Podemos fazer um pequeno exercício e comparar 4 modelos diferentes para as 144 horas. 
E o que vemos ? GFS solitário, ECM e UKM muito parecidos, NGP um pouco diferente mais muito mais próximo do ECM e UKM.






Conclusão ? Daqui a uma semana se o GFS acertar espeta uma goleada ou se errar foi a ovelha negra. Ou então nada disso, todos falham, em maior ou menor escala. Daqui a uma semana cá estaremos para fazer contas.


----------



## Snifa (15 Mar 2009 às 19:29)

Veterano disse:


> Vejam só a diferença entre o GFS e o modelo europeu para o próximo domingoParece que alguém anda a brincar às previsões



Realmente mais parece...

o GFS só não muda quando é para meter AA...dias a fio.... aí fica sempre muito estável....

Previsões tão distintas e para a mesma área......como é possível?

Vamos aguardar


----------



## algarvio1980 (15 Mar 2009 às 19:58)

No próximo fim de semana virá a mudança, mas que a mudança vem dia 20/21/22 isso virá, futurologia de um algarvio. No sul e Centro pode ocorrer alguma precipitação significativa na última semana de Março.


----------



## Lightning (15 Mar 2009 às 20:13)

Veterano disse:


> Vejam só a diferença entre o GFS e o modelo europeu para o próximo domingo  Parece que alguém anda a brincar às previsões ]



Veterano, na minha opinião o GFS tanto pode meter 80 num modelo e no modelo a seguir meter 0 tanto pode fazer o contrário...

Para quem não percebeu, o GFS tirou completamente a depressão de uma RUN para a outra, colocando o AA no sítio da depressão. 

Quem sabe se nas próximas RUN's ele não tira o AA e volta a colocar animação?


----------



## trepkos (15 Mar 2009 às 20:14)

algarvio1980 disse:


> No próximo fim de semana virá a mudança, mas que a mudança vem dia 20/21/22 isso virá, futurologia de um algarvio. No sul e Centro pode ocorrer alguma precipitação significativa na última semana de Março.



Esperemos que sim, porque aqui já só faltam os camelos para ser um deserto


----------



## Veterano (15 Mar 2009 às 20:21)

Lightning disse:


> Veterano, na minha opinião o GFS tanto pode meter 80 num modelo e no modelo a seguir meter 0 tanto pode fazer o contrário...
> 
> Para quem não percebeu, o GFS tirou completamente a depressão de uma RUN para a outra, colocando o AA no sítio da depressão.
> 
> Quem sabe se nas próximas RUN's ele não tira o AA e volta a colocar animação?



  Quem sabe se eles não fazem isso por uma questão de marketing, para nos manter agarrados à saída de cada run, esperando essas famosas alterações?

  Se isso fosse verdade, acenava-lhes aquela famosa frase " Yanquees go home"


----------



## Lightning (15 Mar 2009 às 20:22)

Veterano disse:


> Quem sabe se eles não fazem isso por uma questão de marketing, para nos manter agarrados à saída de cada run, esperando essas famosas alterações?
> 
> Se isso fosse verdade, acenava-lhes aquela famosa frase " Yanquees go home"



  Nunca se sabe


----------



## JoãoPT (15 Mar 2009 às 20:42)

Realmente as previsões estão um bocado trocadas, mas, algo virá e como já foi referido aqui, a única coisa que se pode dizer neste caso é que, tem que se dar tempo ao tempo, e depois com mais certezas podemos afirmar alguma coisa


----------



## Aurélio (15 Mar 2009 às 21:41)

Pois é ... Pois é temos o cenário de sonho do ECMWF e o cenário de pesadelo do GFS (run das 12h) !!


----------



## Aurélio (15 Mar 2009 às 21:50)

A run do GFS também era um espanto e o sonho de qualquer algarvio, mas esperemos que esta run do GFS não seja um mau sinal !!


----------



## ecobcg (15 Mar 2009 às 22:16)

Pela run das 18h do GFS ( http://www.meteociel.fr/modeles/gfse_cartes.php?ech=6&code=0&mode=0 ), parece que pelo menos até às 120h não deverá ocorrer nada significativo....resta esperar pelo resto da run e ver o que nos reserva até às 180h, pode ser que apareça algo mais.... (bem que dava jeito um boa chuva e vento forte, para testar bem a minha estação, que ainda não teve direito a banho!!!)


----------



## ac_cernax (15 Mar 2009 às 22:18)

A run das 18 está a sair... e parece aproximar-se mais dos outros modelos.

Edit: 


Lightning disse:


> Porque é que eu não ganho o Euromilhões...



Estava mesmo para colocar essa imagem *Lightning*. Mas já colocas-te...Obrigado!


----------



## Lightning (15 Mar 2009 às 22:20)

Lightning disse:


> Veterano, na minha opinião o GFS tanto pode meter 80 num modelo e no modelo a seguir meter 0 tanto pode fazer o contrário...
> 
> Para quem não percebeu, o GFS tirou completamente a depressão de uma RUN para a outra, colocando o AA no sítio da depressão.
> 
> *Quem sabe se nas próximas RUN's ele não tira o AA e volta a colocar animação?*



Porque é que eu não ganho o Euromilhões...


----------



## ferreira5 (15 Mar 2009 às 22:23)

Bem em Bragança nevou no Outono, no Inverno...só falta a Primavera! penso que a partir do próximo fim-de-semana algo poderá mudar, mas só a partir de terça ou quarta se poderá observar algo mais de concreto.


----------



## Veterano (15 Mar 2009 às 22:24)

ac_cernax disse:


> A run das 18 está a sair... e parece aproximar-se mais dos outros modelos.



 Este Forum é um grande grupo de pressão O GFS já prevê um agravamento do tempo para o próximo domingo, à semelhança do modelo europeu


----------



## ferreira5 (15 Mar 2009 às 22:32)

Bem a partir de agora começou o tira e põe...mas alguma coisa se vai passar...sinceramente o tempo aqui em Bragança é de Maio e não de Março...começo a ficar farto...mas uma coisa é certa, se as coisas virarem a 180º não vai ser nada bom para a agricultura,uma vez que já está tudo muito avançado...


----------



## ecobcg (15 Mar 2009 às 22:43)

De facto, os modelos mais próximos das 180 horas parece que vislumbram ali algo....será?


----------



## Lousano (15 Mar 2009 às 22:48)

Positivo é que todos os modelos parecem querer convergir.
Negativo é que a "festa", caso exista, deve ser toda para os locais do costume.


----------



## Aurélio (15 Mar 2009 às 22:53)

Só lá para Quarta/Quinta é que teremos certezas sobre se alguma coisa se vai passar ou não, mas não considero esta run muito positiva e até a considero algo estranha !!


----------



## ferreira5 (15 Mar 2009 às 23:00)

Aurélio disse:


> Só lá para Quarta/Quinta é que teremos certezas sobre se alguma coisa se vai passar ou não, mas não considero esta run muito positiva e até a considero algo estranha !!



Plenamente de acordo!


----------



## ecobcg (15 Mar 2009 às 23:09)

A confirmar-se, seria um dia, no minimo, interessante para o Sul:


----------



## Veterano (16 Mar 2009 às 09:11)

Bem, finalmente o GFS faz sair duas runs consistentes, que apontam fundamentalmente para domingo, dia 22, como o dia da mudança. Se o modelo europeu, na run das 0z confirmar, as dúvidas serão pequenas.

 Um aparte, o 2º painel do GFS volta aos filmes de terror, aponta uma entrada fria digna de um Inverno rigoroso.


----------



## stormy (16 Mar 2009 às 10:12)

eu cá acredito no cenario do ECMWF com agravamento do estado do tempo a partir deste prox domingo devido ao afastamento do anticiclone para E seguido da aproximaçao do AA que introduzirá ar frio em altura na zona açores-madeira-peninsula e resultará numa depressao bem interessante com movimento para SE que mais tarde se alimentará de ar frio da europa central e da siberia lá para a frente reina imponente a incerteza por isso nem me dou ao trabalho de analizar os cenarios tempestuosos ou calmos que os modelos andam a cuspir...ainda por cima é de todos o conheimento que a estaçao de transiçao é a mais tumultuosa e incerta do ano.
já agora uma imagem bonita!:



o GFS vai -se aproximando:



a evoluçao deste sistema pode ser ou a interacçao com uma outra baixa em superficie no mediterraneo com entrada fria e algo humida de NE ( em principio a iso 0 chegaria ao norte ou interior norte) ou o sistema pode ser absorvido pelo AA que marcha para E resultando num novo fluxo de ESE com mais uns dias de calor e sol.


----------



## Veterano (16 Mar 2009 às 17:26)

Veterano disse:


> Este Forum é um grande grupo de pressão O GFS já prevê um agravamento do tempo para o próximo domingo, à semelhança do modelo europeu



  Quem nos manda a nós ser crentes! Nesta run das 12z o GFS torna a colocar o anticiclone com 1025mb em cima da PI, em vez da depressão, para domingo dia 22


----------



## Snifa (16 Mar 2009 às 17:38)

Veterano disse:


> Quem nos manda a nós ser crentes! Nesta run das 12z o GFS torna a colocar o anticiclone com 1025mb em cima da PI, em vez da depressão, para domingo dia 22



É o tira põe, tira põe ,típico do GFS ...


Eu pessoalmente acredito que não deve tardar muito a termos uma mudança de tempo para aguaceiros e trovoadas...este calor tem que dar em alguma coisa!!

Vamos aguardar até quinta feira a ver o que nos mostram os modelos..


----------



## vitamos (16 Mar 2009 às 17:39)

Veterano disse:


> Quem nos manda a nós ser crentes! Nesta run das 12z o GFS torna a colocar o anticiclone com 1025mb em cima da PI, em vez da depressão, para domingo dia 22



Ainda não está totalmente de lado. Essa posição em bloqueio a Norte, continua a deixar em aberto potenciais situações de instabilidade sobretudo no sul do país. Aguardemos, pois estes avanços e recuos são normais.


----------



## stormy (16 Mar 2009 às 17:47)

nesta run das 12z com anticiclone que está a influenciar o estado actual do tempo no continente a ir para leste e com a aprocimação do AA por oeste um vale será criado a NW dos açores e que evoluirá entre t+90h e t+120h para um embolsamento em altitude.
o evoluir deste embolsamento é para uma cut-off que se movimentará para E e afectará o continente lá para as 210h.
ao mesmo tempo que a cut-off o AA movimentar-se-há para E e establecer-sa-há um novo fluxo de ESE, entretando com o passar da cut-off pela peninsula o anticiclone agora localizado nas ilhas britanicas fará uma apófise com o AMP resultando num vale depressionario a W da peninsula que se desenvolverá numa nova cut-off e assim por diante.
resultado.....mais do mesmo....a repetiçao do costume.............a tal viçosa cut-off do inicio da prox semana a decair e a ser substituida por outra lá no infinito modelistico.....o ensemble á guerra.........e no final nada.....e eles falam,falam,falam e nao dizem nada
cá para mim isto nao terá fim acabou-se a experança
bom verão a todos e rezem por trovoadas , é a unica coisa que podemos pedir.
boas


----------



## Veterano (16 Mar 2009 às 17:48)

vitamos disse:


> Ainda não está totalmente de lado. Essa posição em bloqueio a Norte, continua a deixar em aberto potenciais situações de instabilidade sobretudo no sul do país. Aguardemos, pois estes avanços e recuos são normais.



 Deve ser deste calor e desta seca, mas quando vejo que o GFS só prevê chuva e apenas para o centro/sul para a próxima quarta-feira (a 200 horas), apetece-me tirar férias e "disfrutar"


----------



## nimboestrato (16 Mar 2009 às 17:51)

Era uma vez um planeta de um só um modelo de previsão
a nível mundial .E que nos diz esse modelo para sábado/domingo ?






[/URL][/IMG]

Pois é: A mudança continua adiada.
A temperatura descerá mas precipitações nem vê-las.
E este post terminaria aqui.
O tópico continuaria moribundo  e sensaborão
e  esse planeta de um só modelo seria um planeta tristonho,
taciturno e monótono para os próximos dias pela Ibéria.
Mas um dia, influenciados pelo espírito democrático e liberal e pela pluralidade,
eis que surgiram mais modelos.
E afinal a  história que parecia infindavelmente triste, anima-se






[/URL][/IMG]

E baralha-se.
E o que uns contam, desdizem os outros .
E o que alguns apontam descredibilizam uns outros que tais.
E com todo o guião desta nova história muito baralhado,
adquirimos o bilhete para assistir na 1ª fila ao desenlace final.
O suspense está garantido.
Viva a pluralidade...


----------



## Roque (16 Mar 2009 às 19:46)

Segundo o IM a chuva deverá aproximar-se de nós a partir de sexta.


----------



## Brunomc (16 Mar 2009 às 19:58)

> Segundo o IM a chuva deverá aproximar-se de nós a partir de sexta.



tenho algumas dúvidas ainda..

vamos aguardar mais uns dias..

eu quero chuva..porque se isto continua assim é mau para a agricultura..


----------



## stormy (16 Mar 2009 às 19:59)

o ECMWF tem uma visao muito boa nesta run e mantem o cavamento domingo com a formaçao de uma cut-off que afectaria o continente até 3f depois descida da temperatura para valores normais associados a uma crista anticiclonica que entraria na europa central....enfim "chuva de pouca dura"
ainda pior anda o ensemble em que os modelos a partir de dia 21 se esmurram e pontapeiam alguns cospem iso´s de 10 outros de -5Cº e etc...com tanta incerteza nem o ecm nem o gfs deverao acertar na bola, e assim continuará quente, e pior, seca a primavera


----------



## Veterano (16 Mar 2009 às 20:23)

Por muito que me custe admitir, tenho que reconhecer que nesta batalha dos modelos, o GFS está a levar a melhor. E isto significa que o anticiclone também está a ganhar.

 É incrível que ele, como se fosse um vírus, consegue resistir às investidas das diversas depressões que se vão aproximando, e isto praticamente desde o início de Fevereiro. Parece que se consegue auto-reproduzir, depois de uma fase de enfraquecimento.

 Só nos resta esperar por melhores dias e termos a consolação de uma previsível boa caminhada na Sanabria (ver outro tópico)


----------



## Lightning (16 Mar 2009 às 20:39)

Este modelo despertou-me curiosidade, pois o Centro do País segundo o GFS vai ter precipitação no domingo, mas MUITO escassa. E só Lisboa e arredores é que são contemplados  






Reparem nos modelos antes e depois deste. Essa manchinha de precipitação aparece do nada.


----------



## Veterano (16 Mar 2009 às 20:43)

Lightning disse:


> Este modelo despertou-me curiosidade, pois o Centro do País segundo o GFS vai ter precipitação no domingo, mas MUITO escassa. E só Lisboa e arredores é que são contemplados
> 
> 
> 
> ...



  Será uma mosca que aí pousou? Desculpa Lightning, não consegui resistir


----------



## Lightning (16 Mar 2009 às 20:47)

Veterano disse:


> Será uma mosca que aí pousou? Desculpa Lightning, não consegui resistir



É na boa. 

Sim, realmente parece que aconteceu isso mesmo. 

Mas agora na próxima RUN das 18 horas ja deve de ser totalmente exterminada a mancha de precipitação... 

...Ou talvez aumente de tamanho...


----------



## Brunomc (16 Mar 2009 às 22:29)

> ...Ou talvez aumente de tamanho...




e aumentou mesmo...


----------



## kikofra (16 Mar 2009 às 22:31)

para sabado há noite chove ou nem por isso?


----------



## Brunomc (16 Mar 2009 às 22:38)

> para sabado há noite chove ou nem por isso?



ainda não se sabe ao certo..mas é bem possivel 

vamos aguardar pelas proximas run´s


----------



## Lightning (16 Mar 2009 às 22:56)

Brunomc disse:


> e aumentou mesmo...



Porque é que eu não ganho o euromilhões, de novo...  

Na próxima RUN ainda vai aumentar mais, vais ver


----------



## DMartins (16 Mar 2009 às 23:01)

Pois é.
Afinal meteram precipitação nas ultimas run´s.
Centro e sul, Domingo.


----------



## nimboestrato (17 Mar 2009 às 02:47)

nimboestrato disse:


> adquirimos  bilhete para assistir na 1ª fila ao desenlace final.
> O suspense está garantido.
> Viva a pluralidade...



Oh diabo...
já se vendem 1ºs balcões ao desbarato.
Queres ver que ainda não é desta?!!!
Veremos...Que  mais se pode acrescentar nesta altura?...


----------



## Chuvento (17 Mar 2009 às 07:59)

Brunomc disse:


> tenho algumas dúvidas ainda..
> 
> vamos aguardar mais uns dias..
> 
> eu quero chuva..porque se isto continua assim é mau para a agricultura..



Bom dia. Para mim o actual estado de tempo tem sido péssimo. Detesto calor, ar seco e tanta luz. Além disso, como costumo dizer, UM CÉU SEM NUVÉNS É COMO UM JARDIM SEM FLORES. Bom dia para todos.


----------



## Veterano (17 Mar 2009 às 08:16)

Lightning disse:


> Porque é que eu não ganho o euromilhões, de novo...
> 
> Na próxima RUN ainda vai aumentar mais, vais ver



  Parece que a festa molhada se vai concentrar na área de Lisboa e Setúbal, aqui no Norte continuamos a apanhar seca


----------



## Veterano (17 Mar 2009 às 08:33)

Depois de observar o modelo europeu na RUN das 00z no Wetterzentrale (no Météociel não há maneira de sair!), constato que no curto prazo coincide com o GFS: pequena depressão a oeste da PI, que só afectará praticamente o cento/sul

  A médio prazo (200 horas) dá-nos esperanças, com a ruptura do bloqueio anticiclónico e a consequente entrada de nordeste. Vamos acompanhar, tudo que quebre este marasmo é bem vindo


----------



## stormy (17 Mar 2009 às 10:16)

Veterano disse:


> Depois de observar o modelo europeu na RUN das 00z no Wetterzentrale (no Météociel não há maneira de sair!), constato que no curto prazo coincide com o GFS: pequena depressão a oeste da PI, que só afectará praticamente o cento/sul
> 
> A médio prazo (200 horas) dá-nos esperanças, com a ruptura do bloqueio anticiclónico e a consequente entrada de nordeste. Vamos acompanhar, tudo que quebre este marasmo é bem vindo



no medio/longo prazo ainda está tudo incerto...o ensemble só demonstra alguma coincidencia até dia 21 e até dia 21 virá sol e calor.....essa depressao a W da peninsula vai introduzir ar quente na peninsula do qual apenas espero aguaceiros quiçá uma ou outra trovoada a sul de montejunto-estrela e com maior intensidade e frequencia durante a tarde.
os devaneios a longo prazo do GFS sao uma constante e há dias que até mete situações dessas em agosto até mesmo o embolsamento a W da peninsula há uns dias parecia um furacao
boas e acima de tudo paciencia


----------



## stormy (17 Mar 2009 às 10:23)

nova run nova catastrofe.....agora é sol e calor até t+180h só mesmo o embolsamento é que poderá causar alguma convecção diurna


----------



## andrepek (17 Mar 2009 às 11:55)

*Dúvidas sobre o estado da neve em Pas de la casa!*

Boa tarde,
Eu nestas férias de páscoa vou para andorra mais precisamente pas de la casa pela primeira vez.
Gostaria de saber como estao la as condiçoes e se de 27 de março a 3 de abril vao estar boas condiçoes para snowboard!

Muito obrigado desde já.
Abraço.


----------



## Mário Barros (17 Mar 2009 às 11:59)

Não me digam que o que está a alimentar as vossas esperanças é aquela mancha verde  a oeste de Portugal, que mais parece um hérnia do AA e que nem pressão tem  o mais certo é aquilo desaparecer ou simplesmente não dar nada, visto que está entalada entre altas pressões, mas tenhamos esperança  se é que ela ainda existe, eu neste momento só acredito em chuva e ou trovoada quando vir um porco a andar de bicicleta


----------



## ac_cernax (17 Mar 2009 às 12:18)

Bem um porco a andar de bicicleta nunca vi, mas desde que vi no telejornal uma porca de estimação nada me surpreende.  Falando do que interessa, hoje na rtp o meteorologista de serviço disse que sexta já podia chuver qualquer coisa. Será???


----------



## Vince (17 Mar 2009 às 12:39)

ac_cernax disse:


> Falando do que interessa, hoje na rtp o meteorologista de serviço disse que sexta já podia chuver qualquer coisa. Será???




O europeu mantém-se mais simpático que o GFS e tem de facto alguma chuva já para 6ªfeira à tarde. É esperar.





http://www.meteo.pt/pt/otempo/previsaonumerica/index.jsp


No fim de semana ambos os modelos tem a depressão em altura, mais ou menos afastada, que trariam instabilidade para as tardes do fim de semana, no ECM a beneficiar mais o norte/centro e no GFS o centro/sul. Mas ainda faltam mais de 100 horas e já sabemos quanto frágil é a modelação de depressões em altura e na forma como tudo dança a cada run.


----------



## Vince (17 Mar 2009 às 12:49)

*Re: Dúvidas sobre o estado da neve em Pas de la casa!*



andrepek disse:


> Boa tarde,
> Eu nestas férias de páscoa vou para andorra mais precisamente pas de la casa pela primeira vez.
> Gostaria de saber como estao la as condiçoes e se de 27 de março a 3 de abril vao estar boas condiçoes para snowboard!
> 
> ...



Muito cedo para previsões. Talvez haja mudança de padrão para essa altura finalizando este mini verão.


----------



## stormy (17 Mar 2009 às 14:55)

basicamente a depressao em altura será um bem de pouca dura e depois dela nao temos nada assegurado devido á incerteza do ensemble....eu aposto em mais AA e calor com fluxo de ESE e talvez mais uma cut-off dentro de umas semanas......a ver vamos



boas


----------



## carlitinhos (17 Mar 2009 às 15:12)

*off topic*

boa tarde a todos não resisto

depois de uma varania nada esperada depois de um janeiro cheio de eventos, deixo para quem quiser perder um minuto passar por este link http://www.looduskalender.ee/en/, depois no lado esquerdo escolher Forest Camera e direct stream, já tinha saudades de uma imagem assim

cumps a todos


----------



## Aurélio (17 Mar 2009 às 17:30)

Boa tarde ... pois bem olhando para os modelos o que posso afirmar é que eu não estou á espera de absolutamento nada de nada ... 
Talvez um ou outro aguaceiro e trovoada somente nas regiões do Interior do Norte e Centro ou Centro e Sul !!

Vou continuar a gozar o Verão ( perdão Inverno nem reparei que estava no Inverno ) !!

Só espero alguma coisa em Abril !!


----------



## Vince (17 Mar 2009 às 18:36)

A situação para o fim de semana mantém-se interessante no GFS (no ECM talvez melhor)

*Saída 12Z para Sábado 18Z*
(T2m, T500hPa, HR700ha)







Bom gradiente térmico vertical com calor qb. à superfície no interior do país, frio nos níveis altos a rondar os -20ºC aos 500hPa e humidade disponível. O vento  litoral de NW impediria animação na faixa costeira mas ajudaria a disparar convecção no interior ao convergir com ventos de outros quadrantes no interior. Faltam 96 horas, até lá muita coisa piora ou melhora.


----------



## Brunomc (17 Mar 2009 às 19:15)

tá a haver uma mudança no tempo..e tem estado a notar-se ao longo da tarde de hoje..algo aproxima-se 

o pessoal aqui ( vizinhos ) já anda a dizer que vai chover amanhã 

tão enganados..só mesmo a partir de sexta-feira a tarde


----------



## kikofra (17 Mar 2009 às 19:18)

as cotas de neve serão de cerca de quantos metros?


----------



## Brunomc (17 Mar 2009 às 19:34)

> as cotas de neve serão de cerca de quantos metros?



acho que por agora não vai haver neve..a temperatura tá muito alta


----------



## stormy (17 Mar 2009 às 21:08)

finalmente consenso até dia 23......em principio um embolsamento causará instabilidade especialmente no interior ( mas tambem um pouco no litoral) depois o AA vai bloquear a N e NE originando um novo fluxo de ar quente proveniente de SSE......verao tipico


----------



## kikofra (17 Mar 2009 às 21:15)

Brunomc disse:


> acho que por agora não vai haver neve..a temperatura tá muito alta



nem nos pontos mais altos da estrela?


----------



## Aurélio (17 Mar 2009 às 22:03)

Se calhar o melhor é arranjar é um protector solar ... pois a pele está branquinha !! 

A série neve só se for a sonhar mais creio que a temperatura vai baixar para valores já mais normais para a época !!


----------



## psm (17 Mar 2009 às 22:08)

kikofra disse:


> nem nos pontos mais altos da estrela?





Em principio não:


----------



## Aurélio (17 Mar 2009 às 22:10)

O seguimento "Instabilidade 20-23 Março" morreu á nascença, pois na minha opinião apenas faz sentido quando existe certezas de que a situação vai ocorrer.
Para além penso que neste momento a não ser que seja algo mesmo especial, não faz sentido criar um tópico desses pois existe já um espaço de seguimento para as várias regiões do nosso país que servem perfeitamente para acompanhar qualquer situação que efectivamente possa ocorrer !!


----------



## David sf (17 Mar 2009 às 22:43)

Espectacular run do GFS, desde as 162 h até ao fim. Boa situação para ser toda retirada daqui a 48 horas.


----------



## Aurélio (17 Mar 2009 às 22:48)

David sf disse:


> Espectacular run do GFS, desde as 162 h até ao fim. Boa situação para ser toda retirada daqui a 48 horas.



Completamente errado !!!

Boa situação para ser retirada daqui a 6h !! 

Mas comparando os dois modelos para as proximas 144h até que estão muito identicos talvez não sendo assim relativamente á precipitação, pois o GFS nesta run praticamente coloca apenas para terça com aguaceiros isolados no Domingo no centro e sul, e segunda norte e centro (sempre no interior).


----------



## ferreira5 (17 Mar 2009 às 22:49)

David sf disse:


> Espectacular run do GFS, desde as 162 h até ao fim. Boa situação para ser toda retirada daqui a 48 horas.



Por mim podia ficar assim...não era preciso mexer mais!


----------



## Mário Barros (17 Mar 2009 às 22:53)

É o delírio total do GFS a partir das 162h  lá virá a nortada para baixar a temperatura, isto está muito quente para a época.


----------



## Brigantia (17 Mar 2009 às 22:54)

ferreira5 disse:


> Por mim podia ficar assim...não era preciso mexer mais!


Por mim também








Mas o GFS mudou tanto nesta run que acho que vai voltar a retirar tudo nas próximas runs...


----------



## andrepek (17 Mar 2009 às 23:29)

*Re: Dúvidas sobre o estado da neve em Pas de la casa!*



Vince disse:


> Muito cedo para previsões. Talvez haja mudança de padrão para essa altura finalizando este mini verão.



Quando é que posso saber isso?
e qual é o estado actual daquela zona para actividades na neve?


----------



## Vince (17 Mar 2009 às 23:53)

Apesar do vaticínio do Mário Nortada e do pessimismo do Aurélio Seco, ainda tenho esperança duma situação destas na Primavera. Mas também concordo que muito provavelmente é um delírio do GFS.


----------



## ac_cernax (18 Mar 2009 às 00:04)

Realmente a partir das 162h é bonito de se ver, até é estranho estar no 1º painel... Vamos ver... mas primeiro fico à espera da possível precipitação deste fds que começa a fazer falta... depois, ai se verá o que poderá vir depois.


----------



## Veterano (18 Mar 2009 às 00:05)

Vince disse:


> Apesar do vaticínio do Mário Nortada e do pessimismo do Aurélio Seco, ainda tenho esperança duma situação destas na Primavera. Mas também concordo que muito provavelmente é um delírio do GFS.



 Está bem visto, Vince! Quanto ao delírio  do GFS, pelo menos vai-me fazer sonhar com montanhas alvas de neve e amanhã cá estaremos para afrontar a realidade


----------



## thunderboy (18 Mar 2009 às 00:10)

Bem, além da grande amplitude térmica registada nestes últimos dias, agora temos amplitude optimista/pessimista reduzindo gradualmente de norte para sul, sendo o norte optimista e o sul pessimista.


----------



## cardu (18 Mar 2009 às 01:39)

fogo.... o gfs deve tar a bater mal.....neve para todo o continente de norte a sul a partir das 162 horas!!!!

Bem, ainda estamos no Inverno portanto uma situação perfeitamente normal!!!


----------



## psm (18 Mar 2009 às 06:11)

O GFS em cada run é uma variante nova, deve ser bipolardigo isso pois já retirou quase toda a instabilidade que vinha sendo prevista a médio prazo; e nesta run das (00) dá uma entrada de ar frio, mas sem percipitação, no fim do primeiro painel.


----------



## Snifa (18 Mar 2009 às 08:07)

psm disse:


> O GFS em cada run é uma variante nova, deve ser bipolardigo isso pois já retirou quase toda a instabilidade que vinha sendo prevista a médio prazo; e nesta run das (00) dá uma entrada de ar frio, mas sem percipitação, no fim do primeiro painel.



O IM já prevê para sexta e sábado a possibilidade de aguaceiros e trovoadas 

Em relação ao GFS a minha descrença neste modelo é cada vez maior...

...tira tudo de uma run para outra....bah....

Algo deverá vir e a confirmar isso estão as previsões do IM


----------



## Chasing Thunder (18 Mar 2009 às 09:49)

Não acredito nada que este fim-de-semana venha aguaceiros e trovoadas, porque nesta saida do gfs á muito pouca probabilidade que haja trovoadas e em relação á percipitação o gfs limitou-se a tirá-la toda, por isso os senhores do IM devem de tirar também toda a festa prevista para este fim-de-semana, a não ser que nas próximas run's do gfs voltem a meter tudo como estava, mas duvido muito, em relação ao longo prazo o gfs mete uma entrada fria com alguma chuva e neve na região Norte, enquanto que na região sul ainda não há sinais de chuva, mas isto pode mudar tudo já na próxima saida e voltar a meter animação, é que este tempo de sol já me está a irritar.


----------



## Aurélio (18 Mar 2009 às 10:24)

O IM preve aguaceiros e trovoadas já para Sexta e Sábado *Mas*, mas não me parecem muito convencidos pois dizem:
*Possibilidade* de aguaceiros e trovoadas no Sul e litoral da região centro !!


----------



## rozzo (18 Mar 2009 às 10:30)

Aurélio disse:


> O IM preve aguaceiros e trovoadas já para Sexta e Sábado *Mas*, mas não me parecem muito convencidos pois dizem:
> *Possibilidade* de aguaceiros e trovoadas no Sul e litoral da região centro !!



Nem eles nem NÓS estamos não é? 

Claro que quando a previsão for espalhada nos media, a palavra POSSIBILIDADE desaparece, e torna-se em CERTEZA, que se depois não se confirmar, se bate no ceguinho..


----------



## Aurélio (18 Mar 2009 às 10:34)

Mas o que é que o IM consegue ver para Sexta e Sábado que eu não consigo ver 

Nem mesmo o mapa de precipitação do ECMWF presente no site do IM mostra nada .. a não ser que seja necessário uns binóculos para conseguir ver melhor ...

Será ?? (a probabilidade de chover deve ser prai de 5%)


----------



## Aurélio (18 Mar 2009 às 10:46)

Bom o GFS diz que se querem chuva mudem de país ... e diz que podemos ter depressões em altura, mas não temos nem trovoada nem chuva e apenas Domingo poder-se-á com uns *binóculos *vislumbrar alguma coisa !!

Resumindo parece-me que podemos ter uma depressão em altura, mas depois e se calhar deve faltar humidade no ar ... para que pudesse surgir alguma coisa !!

Parece-me ser esta a ideia essencial de acordo com a actualização do GFS (6h) !!

Saudações, Aurélio Seco 

Para uns realista, para outros pessimista e para outros o profeta da desgraça !! 

Melhores tempos meteológico virão concerteza !!


----------



## Veterano (18 Mar 2009 às 10:50)

O GFS para já mantém a coerência na run das 6z, continuando a apostar numa entrada fria de nordeste lá para o dia 26 Estamos distantes, tudo pode mudar, mas a verdade é que ainda não mudou


----------



## nimboestrato (18 Mar 2009 às 10:53)

Snifa disse:


> ...
> 
> Em relação ao GFS a minha descrença neste modelo é cada vez maior...
> 
> ...tira tudo de uma run para outra....bah....



Oh vizinho, depende de para quando se  quer ver.
Se olharmos muito para lá longe não é só o GFS que põe e tira tudo.
São todos os modelos.É a conversa de sempre:até onde a fiabilidade?
Mas a médio prazo 5, 6, 7 dias desta vez o GFS ganhou claramente pontos ao ECMWF.
Vêja-se o meu post de 16.03.09 neste tópico, em que falava do suspense dada a divergência dos dois modelos e vêja-se agora quem mais se aproxima das previsões de então.
Na altura o GFS continuava a colocar o AA ainda e sempre perto da Ibéria ,enquanto que o Europeu afastava-o bem para Noroeste prometendo assim fartas precipitações para vários dias...lembram-se?
E afinal o que aí vem será a "possibilidade" de alguma precipitação 
e com durabilidade de 1 ou 2 dias.
Oh vizinho, nesta partida, claramente:
GFS -1  ECMWF- 0

Haverá desforras  ?  Concerteza...


----------



## rozzo (18 Mar 2009 às 10:56)

Aurélio disse:


> Mas o que é que o IM consegue ver para Sexta e Sábado que eu não consigo ver
> 
> Nem mesmo o mapa de precipitação do ECMWF presente no site do IM mostra nada .. a não ser que seja necessário uns binóculos para conseguir ver melhor ...
> 
> Será ?? (a probabilidade de chover deve ser prai de 5%)



Eu consigo ver 6ª Sábado e Domingo POSSIBILIDADES, fracas claro, de aguaceiros/trovoadas..
Temos depressão em altitude a W, humidade relativa decente aos 700hPa, uma ligeira "depressão" não fechada à superfície... Até o GFS tem mesmo explicitamente no seu output vestígios de chuva, estão lá.. Portanto não sei porque negas a POSSIBILIDADE.....

Quanto às certezas? Mínimas, não é nenhuma grande situação, e a probabilidade de cair chuva em determinado local específico, em especial do litoral, aí sim, me parece muito pequena.. Agora a probabilidade de algures no país caírem um ou outro aguaceiro, parecem-me a esta distância razoáveis.....


----------



## David sf (18 Mar 2009 às 11:22)

Mesmo que chova alguma coisa no fim de semana mal dará para molhar o chão. A meteorologista que no Domingo foi para a comunicação social anunciar o regresso da chuva para Sexta precipitou-se e voltou a expor o IM às críticas. Deveria saber que previsões a quase uma semana, ainda por cima causadas por uma pequena depressão com colocação incerta e na altura do Equinócio, são bastante falíveis.

Nos dias seguintes há alguma tendência para uma entrada fresca ou fria devido à subida do AA até à Gronelândia, mas há quase dois meses que esta situação está anunciada e nunca aconteceu, portanto, só daqui a 3/4 dias é que se pode ter alguma ideia do que possa acontecer.

Estou completamente farto desta onda de calor, que já é referida pela imprensa:

http://ultimahora.publico.clix.pt/noticia.aspx?id=1369689&idCanal=62


----------



## Snifa (18 Mar 2009 às 11:24)

Acho que a possibilidade de trovadas e aguaceiros para o proximo fim de semana é cada vez mais reduzida....vamos chegar a um ponto em que não vai haver nada....é a secura total....  o IM deverá alterar a sua previsão dentro em breve...

....mas....

o GFS promete animação a partir das 300 horas ....


...a não ser que algo mude rápidamente , penso que em certas zonas  não vai chover mais até ao fim do mês....infelizmente... talvez um ou outro aguaceiro fraco e disperso no interior


----------



## stormy (18 Mar 2009 às 12:01)

bem....há que aproveitar o fim de semana pois podem ocorrer aguaceiros especialmente no centro e sul ontem exagerei ao criar aquele topicoafinal é mesmo como eu dizia mas nao queria acreditar, a incerteza global dos modelos e os seus continuos tira poe poe tira acabam sempre com o mesmo resultado:AA
o painel do ensemble:


----------



## Vince (18 Mar 2009 às 12:35)

Aurélio disse:


> Mas o que é que o IM consegue ver para Sexta e Sábado que eu não consigo ver



E que tal pôr as coisas no devido contexto? O ECM previa precipitação já para sexta-feira, e previa desde há vários dias. Na saída das 00z deixou de prever, mudou imenso. Como a saída só está disponível a meio da madrugada e como modelos de mesoescala ainda levam umas horas a ingerir e processar os dados do global, é perfeitamente natural a previsão apesar de ter mudado na origem  ainda não se ter reflectido no IM. De qualquer das formas, mesmo sem precipitação no ECM para 6ªfeira, como este agora está praticamente igual ao GFS mantém-se perfeitamente plausível a instabilidade na 6ªf embora fraca no interior centro/sul, e melhores possibilidades para sábado e Domingo.

Evolução do ECM entre ontem e hoje, para a tarde de 6ª feira:


----------



## miguel (18 Mar 2009 às 12:39)

Para mim já resta poucas ou nenhumas duvidas que vamos ter aguaceiros e trovoadas na sexta ,Sábado e Domingo em especial no Interior!! a temperatura vai voltar a subir quinta e sexta para se manter com valores parecidos ou iguais ao que temos tido...depois do FDS tudo muito incerto mas inclino-me para termos a partir do dia 25 ou 26 uma Nortada ou uma Norestada  com descida das temperaturas mas pouca instabilidade porque o AA deverá estar perto de mais...


----------



## Lousano (18 Mar 2009 às 13:53)

A única grande diferença que vi na última "run das 0h" da ECM em relação às anteriores será a diminuição da precipitação e convecção a Sul do sistema montanhoso Montejunto-Estrela. Nunca consegui ver possibilidade noutros locais (especialmente porque vai existir nortada a Norte daquela zona montanhosa).


----------



## Mário Barros (18 Mar 2009 às 14:09)

Eu agora quando estava no meteociel vislumbrei algo muito raro um anticiclone apelidado de AA por cima de um país chamado Portugal durante as próximas 180h  será mesmo possível, é algo tão raro, nunca pensei assistir a um fenómeno desta dimensão   e para não bastar no meio de toda a estranheza anticiclónica que se irá desenrolar nas próximas 180h, é o facto de que o dito AA irá provocar nortada nesse mesmo país, algo tão raro e mítico por aqueles lados   a agravar tudo isto está uma azeitona verde por baixo do dito AA, bem afastada de Portugal, que apenas irá provocar alguma coisa nos Açores


----------



## Lousano (18 Mar 2009 às 14:21)

Mário Barros disse:


> Eu agora quando estava no meteociel vislumbrei algo muito raro um anticiclone apelidado de AA por cima de um país chamado Portugal durante as próximas 180h  será mesmo possível, é algo tão raro, nunca pensei assistir a um fenómeno desta dimensão   e para não bastar no meio de toda a estranheza anticiclónica que se irá desenrolar nas próximas 180h, é o facto de que o dito AA irá provocar nortada nesse mesmo país, algo tão raro e mítico por aqueles lados   a agravar tudo isto está uma azeitona verde por baixo do dito AA, bem afastada de Portugal, que apenas irá provocar alguma coisa nos Açores



Segundo o Meteoblue será no dia 23 que a nortada irá ter o seu fim.

http://www.meteoblue.ch/index.php?id=187&L=5&did=71


----------



## Mário Barros (18 Mar 2009 às 14:29)

Lousano disse:


> Segundo o Meteoblue será no dia 23 que a nortada irá ter o seu fim.
> 
> http://www.meteoblue.ch/index.php?id=187&L=5&did=71



Sim, mas a nortada nem será o forte dos próximos dias, será apenas no fds, o destaque vai uma vez mais para o AA, teríamos mais nortada se a depressão por cima dos Açores não se formasse, assim sendo a situação fica mais tremida  ela lá virá, ainda vamos ter muita este ano


----------



## miguel (18 Mar 2009 às 14:37)

Mário Barros disse:


> Sim, mas a nortada nem será o forte dos próximos dias, será apenas no fds, o destaque vai uma vez mais para o AA, teríamos mais nortada se a depressão por cima dos Açores não se formasse, assim sendo a situação fica mais tremida  ela lá virá, ainda vamos ter muita este ano



Nem no fds tive a ver o modelo e não vi lá Nortada nenhuma!  o destaque não é o vento que vai até ser pouco! é a actividade convectiva em especial no interior Sul e centro...não vai ser também como ouvi na televisão "muita chuva muito vento e trovoadas a estragar a praia para quem pensou ir para a praia" nada disso o vento vai ser fraco a moderado a chuva é em forma de aguaceiros com trovoada localizadas ou seja os dias vão estar de sol em muitos locais apenas com cúmulos isto falando no Litoral mas não descartando alguns aguaceiros e trovoada, no interior vai ser mais animado mas também não vai ser generalizado como na televisão querem fazer parecer...é o que eu penso!!


----------



## stormy (18 Mar 2009 às 14:39)

o AA mantem-senao há evoluçoes no ensemble


----------



## Mário Barros (18 Mar 2009 às 14:41)

miguel disse:


> Nem no fds tive a ver o modelo e não vi lá Nortada nenhuma!  o destaque não é o vento que vai até ser pouco! é a actividade convectiva em especial no interior Sul e centro...não vai ser também como ouvi na televisão "muita chuva muito vento e trovoadas a estragar a praia para quem pensou ir para a praia" nada disso o vento vai ser fraco a moderado a chuva é em forma de aguaceiros com trovoada localizadas ou seja os dias vão estar de sol em muitos locais apenas com cúmulos isto falando no Litoral mas não descartando alguns aguaceiros e trovoada, no interior vai ser mais animado mas também não vai ser generalizado como na televisão querem fazer parecer...é o que eu penso!!



A instabilidade provocar precipitação ?? estás a contar com isso ??


----------



## miguel (18 Mar 2009 às 14:49)

Mário Barros disse:


> A instabilidade provocar precipitação ?? estás a contar com isso ??



Claro! porque não haveria de contar com isso? o fds passado eu sempre achei muito difícil a ocorrência de trovoadas mas este fds acho muito difícil elas não ocorrerem


----------



## stormy (18 Mar 2009 às 14:49)

Mário Barros disse:


> A instabilidade provocar precipitação ?? estás a contar com isso ??



estou de acordo com o miguel, a instabilidade prevista é suficiente para alguns aguaceiros esporadicos especialmente no interior centro e sul


----------



## Mário Barros (18 Mar 2009 às 14:53)

stormy disse:


> estou de acordo com o miguel, a instabilidade prevista é suficiente para alguns aguaceiros esporadicos especialmente no interior centro e sul



Ok, não sabia dessa  vou então esperar que os coelhos ponham ovos, como na Páscoa  só não esquecer que hoje ainda é *QUARTA*


----------



## Aurélio (18 Mar 2009 às 15:38)

Vince disse:


> E que tal pôr as coisas no devido contexto? O ECM previa precipitação já para sexta-feira, e previa desde há vários dias. Na saída das 00z deixou de prever, mudou imenso. Como a saída só está disponível a meio da madrugada e como modelos de mesoescala ainda levam umas horas a ingerir e processar os dados do global, é perfeitamente natural a previsão apesar de ter mudado na origem  ainda não se ter reflectido no IM. De qualquer das formas, mesmo sem precipitação no ECM para 6ªfeira, como este agora está praticamente igual ao GFS mantém-se perfeitamente plausível a instabilidade na 6ªf embora fraca no interior centro/sul, e melhores possibilidades para sábado e Domingo.
> 
> Evolução do ECM entre ontem e hoje, para a tarde de 6ª feira:



Para quem não andou distraido fiz referência ao mapa de precipitação do ECMWF e claramente á POSSIBILIDADE !!
Sim é possivel que ocorra qualquer coisa ... mas o facto é que os modelos têm uma evolução (positiva ou negativa), e como tal fiz uma análise a esses modelos.
É verdade também que apenas o ECMWF dava chuva para sexta sendo que nesta run das 00h foi retirada, colocando agora somente para Domingo assim como o GFS !!
Não vamos inventar coisas que não existem até porque aqui ninguém me viu a criticar o IM !!


----------



## David sf (18 Mar 2009 às 17:31)

Há duas linhas dos ensembles do GFS que para Sábado, ou seja a menos de 72 horas, divergem bastante, trazendo mais frio e precipitação para o sul. Como tal, ainda não está totalmente definido o que pode ocorrer no fim de semana. Não é normal haver tão grande divergência a tão curta distância.


----------



## stormy (18 Mar 2009 às 17:33)

saida fresca do GFS das 12z.....manteem-se condiçoes favoraveis ao desenvolvimento de trovoadas e aguaceiros vespertinos entre 20 e 23 deste mes:



quanto ao futuro nao há certezas....


----------



## Lightning (18 Mar 2009 às 20:17)

Desta vez acredito mais no ECMWF ou no NOGAPS do que no GFS...


----------



## Vince (18 Mar 2009 às 21:08)

O GFS é teimoso, se ganhar esta batalha vai arranjar muitos inimigos


----------



## Lightning (18 Mar 2009 às 21:11)

Vince disse:


> O GFS é teimoso, se ganhar esta batalha vai arranjar muitos inimigos



Mesmo assim continuo a confiar mais no ECM e no NOGAPS, o GFS por vezes bate sempre na mesma tecla. Estou para ver qual vai ser o resultado final destes dois modelos que referi... 

O GFS costuma acertar mais (na minha opinião) mas isso não significa que acerte sempre.


----------



## Veterano (18 Mar 2009 às 22:33)

Nesta saída das 18z, o GFS deixa antever alguma possibilidade de trovoadas e agitação atmosférica já para 6ª feira, no Alentejo e Algarve


----------



## stormy (18 Mar 2009 às 22:36)

nesta run das 18z o embolsamento que nos vai afectar no fim de semana vai deslocar-se ligeiramente para W no inicio da prox semana mantendo-se estacionario entre os açores e a peninsula até t+190h , afectando os açores ( talvez tambem o continente!!) e mantendo o AA a NE das ilhas açoreanas; o resultado será o bloqueio ao frio que vinha nas runs anteriores e a introduçao de ar quente de sudeste integrada na circulaçao da depressao em altura....é sempre a mesma coisa......o frio vai todo para o mediterraneo e nos ficamos com sol e calor após o fim de semana que pode ser interessante


----------



## thunderboy (18 Mar 2009 às 23:45)

Não esquecer o dia 21




dia 20





dia 21





dia 22


----------



## Profetaa (18 Mar 2009 às 23:45)

Boa noite.
Alguem me pode dar uma previsao para o fim de semana de 3,4 5 abril???
Sei que ainda falta muito,e nao é mt certa,mas agradecia...
Obrigado


----------



## kikofra (18 Mar 2009 às 23:51)

Profetaa disse:


> Boa noite.
> Alguem me pode dar uma previsao para o fim de semana de 3,4 5 abril???
> Sei que ainda falta muito,e nao é mt certa,mas agradecia...
> Obrigado



Ainda so a modelos ate 3 de abril e a fiabilidade é quase nula


----------



## nimboestrato (19 Mar 2009 às 03:43)

Vince disse:


> O GFS é teimoso, se ganhar esta batalha vai arranjar muitos inimigos ...



Haja o que houver, oh Vince,
não achas que ele já os arranjou?
Há dias que ele está "isolado" .
Mas cada dia que avança ,mais os outros se lhe vão aconchegando...
Neste evoluir , ele sempre foi dizendo que ainda não seria  desta:
-quiçá alguma convecção , que pode até surpreender,
mas o AA , tudo indica,afiançou o GFS desde sempre,
continuará presente enquanto quase todos anunciavam o seu afastamento
temporário justamente a partir deste fim de semana.
Depois do que ainda ,não se sabe ao certo,
irá ocorrer,
depois de eventuais aguaceiros no centro e sul? no interior?
Sábado? Domingo? 
quase nada ou localmente alguma coisa?
depois deste sopro suave ,
volta o espectro de "mais do mesmo"...
Coisa que o GFS o disse antes de todos os outros...
O ECMWF (entre outros) que me perdoe,
mas desta vez , claramente ,terá titubeado...


----------



## Veterano (19 Mar 2009 às 09:15)

nimboestrato disse:


> Haja o que houver, oh Vince,
> não achas que ele já os arranjou?
> Há dias que ele está "isolado" .
> Mas cada dia que avança ,mais os outros se lhe vão aconchegando...
> ...



 Espero que o modelo europeu esteja melhor que o GFS, era motivo de uma animação para o fim da próxima semana. Mas é mais fácil apostar na continuidade do anticiclone em cima da PI, no fundo é a sequência de longas semanas de marasmo. Porventura o que se verificar nos próximos dias irá condicionar o seguimento...


----------



## David sf (19 Mar 2009 às 09:17)

E o Europeu não aprende e compra outra guerra com o GFS, apontando uma espectacular entrada continental para o fim de semana de 28/29. Será a enésima vez que o Europeu perderá para o GFS ou a repetição da segunda semana de Janeiro?


----------



## stormy (19 Mar 2009 às 10:13)

cá para mimquem ganhará a guerra será o GFS.
a saida da 6z tá um mimo pois o enbolsamento em altitude afinal ficará estacionado até t+180 h a W ou SW do continente permitindo convecção vespertina e que o AA fique a N bloqueando assim o frio que vai todo para o sudeste europeu e metendo ar quente de sul na peninsula o que é outro factor importante para a convecção........sol, calor e trovoadas de tarde nao podia ser melhor


----------



## Vince (19 Mar 2009 às 10:58)

A 144 horas, o GFS parece que vai ganhar esta comparação que coloquei na 2ªfeira. Para sábado é o modelo mais parecido com as previsões de curto prazo:



Vince disse:


> Podemos fazer um pequeno exercício e comparar 4 modelos diferentes para as 144 horas.
> E o que vemos ? GFS solitário, ECM e UKM muito parecidos, NGP um pouco diferente mais muito mais próximo do ECM e UKM.
> 
> 
> ...



Em contrapartida, esta noite o GFS recuou um pouco na posição da depressão em altura e agora também a mete mais a sudoeste como tinham os outros modelos e não a afastar-se para Açores. Para o GFS teríamos agora instabilidade durante uma semana a sul, deste sábado/ domingo ao sábado seguinte com a depressão em altura a aprofundar-se a SW durante vários dias até se reflectir na superfície. 

Mas entretanto no curto prazo, já para amanhã sexta-feira, tudo parece esfumar-se quanto à instabilidade.  Vamos ver quanto vai esfumar mais.

No longo prazo o GFS tem uma entrada tempestuosa de norte e o ECM de nordeste. Mas nem vale a pena perder tempo a olhar para tão longe embora pareça difícil que não haja finalmente mudança de padrão.


----------



## stormy (19 Mar 2009 às 11:08)

Vince disse:


> A 144 horas, o GFS parece que vai ganhar esta comparação que coloquei na 2ªfeira. Para sábado é o modelo mais parecido com as previsões de curto prazo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



é isso mesmo vince oxalá o GFS ganhe


----------



## Chasing Thunder (19 Mar 2009 às 11:37)

Cá para mim esta saida do gfs parece querer acabar com a animação toda prevista para este fim de semana, mas enfim espero que as próximas saidas melhorem ( ou não).


----------



## Snifa (19 Mar 2009 às 11:43)

Chasing Thunder disse:


> Cá para mim esta saida do gfs parece querer acabar com a animação toda prevista para este fim de semana, mas enfim espero que as próximas saidas melhorem ( ou não).



E aqui para o Norte está uma boa pasmaceira em termos de possibilidade de aguaceiro/trovoada....é a secura total...

mas como este tipo de situações é algo imprevisível pode ser que ocorram algumas surpresas este fim de semana aqui mais para o Norte... embora o IM esteja a prever a instabilidade  mais para centro e sul.......vamos aguardar...


----------



## Veterano (19 Mar 2009 às 11:59)

Snifa disse:


> E aqui para o Norte está uma boa pasmaceira em termos de possibilidade de aguaceiro/trovoada....é a secura total...
> 
> mas como este tipo de situações é algo imprevisível pode ser que ocorram algumas surpresas este fim de semana aqui mais para o Norte... embora o IM esteja a prever a instabilidade  mais para centro e sul.......vamos aguardar...



  Aqui no norte não tenho ilusões para este fim-de-semana: sol, tempo agradável, temperaturas amenas. A minha esperança vai para o próximo fds, mas o modelo europeu está a travar uma luta interessante com o GFS, aguardemos pela saída das 12z.

OFF-TOPIC: até dava para abrir um tópico sobre a guerra dos modelos, com as nossas votações


----------



## Lightning (19 Mar 2009 às 12:10)

Veterano disse:


> OFF-TOPIC: até dava para abrir um tópico sobre a guerra dos modelos, com as nossas votações



OFF-TOPIC - Continuação - ...E também dava para dividir o fórum em dois, de um lado ficavam os optimistas e do outro os pessimistas...  

Eu continuo a "votar" no ECM ou no NOGAPS. Desta vez não estou tão virado para o GFS...


----------



## David sf (19 Mar 2009 às 12:18)

stormy disse:


> cá para mimquem ganhará a guerra será o GFS.
> a saida da 6z tá um mimo pois o enbolsamento em altitude afinal ficará estacionado até t+180 h a W ou SW do continente permitindo convecção vespertina e que o AA fique a N bloqueando assim o frio que vai todo para o sudeste europeu e metendo ar quente de sul na peninsula o que é outro factor importante para a convecção........sol, calor e trovoadas de tarde nao podia ser melhor



Pois, mas seria quase toda a semana uma depressão para os peixes. Mesmo o melhor LI que temos são -2ºC no Domingo à tarde. A semana passada tivemos melhor e não se passou nada. Não aconteceria nada de especial no interior centro e sul e não aconteceria mesmo nada no resto do país. Por mim, que se cumpra o ECM que mete a depressão no início da semana no Golfo de Cádiz e depois mete uma boa entrada continental para refrescar o ambiente. Mas acho que vai vencer de novo o GFS, modela melhor o Atlântico, e a grande diferença entre os modelos prende-se com a existência (ECM) ou não (GFS) de bloquieo no Atlântico Norte.


----------



## Mário Barros (19 Mar 2009 às 12:41)

As coisas começam a ficar complicadas, começa a chegar a hora da festa e os convidados não aparecem  ou então desmarcam à última da hora, é uma atitude tipicamente Portuguesa  habituem-se que a seca ainda vai durar mais 1 mês.

Mas vamos esperar por algo melhor :assobio: talvez nas próximas saídas as coisas melhorem   talvez o Pai Natal exista.


----------



## actioman (19 Mar 2009 às 13:26)

É com alguma pena minha, mas acho igualmente que o GFS voltará, mais uma vez, a dar "tareia" no modelo europeu. Gastam fortunas em supercomputadores, tem a disponibilização dos seus modelos restrita a 3 ou 4 variáveis e depois pumba, quase sempre a falhar. Não aprendem está visto! E é porque é um modelo da "casa", onde supostamente devia conhecer melhor a realidade europeia... 

Quanto ao fim-de-semana que vem, espero realmente algo  para o Domingo, pois no Sábado andam no tira põe habitual  e a não ser mais no litoral a coisa para o interior não estará tão propicia. No entanto basta a instabilidade se deslocar mais um pouco de local e tudo pode mudar a Sul


----------



## Snifa (19 Mar 2009 às 13:30)

Mário Barros disse:


> As coisas começam a ficar complicadas, começa a chegar a hora da festa e os convidados não aparecem  ou então desmarcam à última da hora, é uma atitude tipicamente Portuguesa  habituem-se que a seca ainda vai durar mais 1 mês.
> 
> Mas vamos esperar por algo melhor :assobio: talvez nas próximas saídas as coisas melhorem   talvez o Pai Natal exista.




E cá para mim ( aqui para o Norte ) não deve chover mais( ou então vestígios de chuva ) até ao fim do mês, e Abril deverá entrar sequinho ...infelizmente quando começar o tira põe dos modelos vamos acabar com o AA em cima dias a fio que é o costume ....

há que enfrentar uma realidade cada vez mais presente A SECA !


----------



## vitamos (19 Mar 2009 às 16:43)

Run do GFS das 12z 

A das 6z já tinha ceifado mais um pouco da animação prevista esta parece piorar o cenário, coma  depressão a ser afastada novamente do território, passagem progressiva a influência anticiclónica a NW/N da península e a instabilidade a ficar praticamente toda para Domingo, e já com um cenário aparentemente muito mais ligeiro. Começa a sobrar pouquinho, mas veremos as próximas run's


----------



## miguel (19 Mar 2009 às 16:49)

Pois está a tirar aos poucos mas mesmo que tire mais acredito em alguns aguaceiros convectivos de sexta a domingo em especial no sul e interior Centro


----------



## CMPunk (19 Mar 2009 às 17:32)

*Re: Análise Modelos, Previsão e Alertas - Março 2009*

Há uma coisa que me deixa muito confuso, o IM Preve chuva para o Sul no Fim de Semana mas o mais engraçado é que já que vários sites de previsões nao apontam chuva para o Fim de Semana mas sim Bom Tempo.

Em que ficamos ??

Cumps


----------



## CMPunk (19 Mar 2009 às 17:37)

Boas Pessoal!!

Eu ando a ler aqui os tópicos mas continuo a não perceber, alguem me tira uma duvida?
O IM anda a prever tempo de chuva, vento e trovoadas para Sul e Centro.
Mas á algo aqui de errado, como por exemplo, o Freemeteo diz que em Faro no Fim de semana o céu vai andar apenas pouco nublado e chuva só haverá para terça e quarta, já outro site que vi foi o mesmo.
Quem é que tem razao nisto tudo???

Cumps


----------



## stormy (19 Mar 2009 às 18:24)

ao que parece o GFS tirou precipitação mas mantem o calor até as 190h e a depressao a W ou SW do continente tambem até as 190h entre a madeira e o cabo de sao vicente criando um fluxo de SE.
 o interessante é que este sistema será continuamente alimentado de ar frio em altura ( ver linhas de fluxo e temp aos 500hpa) o que prolongará muito a sua longevidade nao estando ainda certo como e quando ele ira acabar.
resumindo , as hipoteses de trovoadas e etc manteem-se razoaveis e por mais tempo principalmente no centro e sul.
quanto ao que eu acho é que de certeza que alguns de nos será dislumbrado um dia destes

ps: já viram o satelite e as trovoadas que neste momento estao a afectar marrocos e o mar a SW do pais


----------



## Aurélio (19 Mar 2009 às 18:28)

Não se preocupem ainda vai chover ..................


----------



## stormy (19 Mar 2009 às 18:29)

CMPunk disse:


> Boas Pessoal!!
> 
> Eu ando a ler aqui os tópicos mas continuo a não perceber, alguem me tira uma duvida?
> O IM anda a prever tempo de chuva, vento e trovoadas para Sul e Centro.
> ...



o que eu prevejo  basicamente e de um modo geral é aguaceiros exporádicos por vezes acompanhados de trovoadas no centro e sul vento fraco a moderado e temperaturas amenas com maximas a rondarem os 20-23 no litoral e os 25 no interior e minimas  de 10 -15 no litoral e de 5-10 no interior.
no norte as hipoteses de ocorrencia de aguaceiros sao um pouco menores.


----------



## Aurélio (19 Mar 2009 às 18:43)

Eu na minha bola mágica que tenho aqui em casa ... creio que vamos ter agora no Inicio de Abril, uma mudança de padrão sendo que o AA move-se o seu sitio de origem e forma-se uma espécie de nortada misturada com algum levante vindo do Sudeste de Espanha criando boas condições para aguaceiros e trovoadas durante o mês de Abril !!
Comparando o Z700/Z200 e as previsões sazonais e conjugando com as previsões dos modelos a medio-longo prazo pode-se constatar que Abril poderá ser um mes interessante e com precipitação acima da média !!

Saudações,


----------



## Mário Barros (19 Mar 2009 às 18:46)

Aurélio disse:


> Não se preocupem ainda vai chover ..................



Totalmente de acordo  agora quandoooooooo, é que não sabemos


----------



## DRC (19 Mar 2009 às 20:27)

*Re: Análise Modelos, Previsão e Alertas - Março 2009*

Alguém me sabe dar um link onde possa ver as previsões de trovoadas?


----------



## AnDré (19 Mar 2009 às 21:13)

*Re: Análise Modelos, Previsão e Alertas - Março 2009*



DRC disse:


> Alguém me sabe dar um link onde possa ver as previsões de trovoadas?



É este que procuras: http://estofex.org/ ?


----------



## DRC (19 Mar 2009 às 21:23)

*Re: Análise Modelos, Previsão e Alertas - Março 2009*



AnDré disse:


> É este que procuras: http://estofex.org/ ?



é sim, já não me lembrava do nome. Obrigado


----------



## Vince (19 Mar 2009 às 21:24)

thunderboy disse:


> ... Extreme S-Portugal ...
> 
> Past few GFS runs had persistent signals of roughly 500J/kg SBCAPE over extreme S-Portugal during the afternoon/early evening hours. Strong diabatic heating will push surface temperatures at or above 20°C and forecast sounding show a well mixed layer below ~ 800hPa. The attention turns to a weak mid-level negative temperature anomaly, associated with a SE-ward sliding upper low. Latest runs keep this feature with coldest mid-levels well offshore and at 700hPa a belt of marginal warmer temperatures runs from Portugal SE-wards. No forcing is present during peak heating. However geopotential heights decrease somewhat and we see some weak upper divergence so a very isolated and short lived thunderstorm can't be ruled out. 12Z run (GFS) and NOGAPS/GEM support that idea and a thunderstorm area may be needed, if new model/synop data confirm that.




Para amanhã é mais ou menos o que já sabíamos, que em várias saídas havia instabilidade nos modelos, hoje não tanto embora não seja de descartar algumas pequenas e isoladas, mas o próprio Estofex diz que há vários factores que estão presentes e que se houver novos dados o sul do país poderia ter trovoadas na previsão.


----------



## stormy (20 Mar 2009 às 10:17)

a run do GFS das 6z esta bem boa pois mete calor e condiçoes favoraveis á convecção entre domingo e meados da prox semana.....vem ai o veraoeste verao talvez seja um daqueles cheio de trovoada levante e calor


----------



## mocha (20 Mar 2009 às 10:27)

stormy disse:


> a run do GFS das 6z esta bem boa pois mete calor e condiçoes favoraveis á convecção entre domingo e meados da prox semana.....vem ai o veraoeste verao talvez seja um daqueles cheio de trovoada levante e calor



Espero bem que sim, o ano passado foi uma treta, nem um dia de trovoada nas ferias, vamos la a ver se vai haver animação como o verão de 2007


----------



## vitamos (20 Mar 2009 às 10:32)

stormy disse:


> a run do GFS das 6z esta bem boa pois mete calor e condiçoes favoraveis á convecção entre domingo e meados da prox semana.....



Concordo! Sobretudo em relação à instabilidade. A situação sinóptica melhora no GFS devido a maior proximidade da depressão relativamente a ontem. No médio prazo os cenários antagónicos do modelo Europeu e GFS aproximaram-se num quadro intermédio que me parece interessante. Menos ar frio a vir de leste e instabilidade no território sobretudo no centro e sul! Vamos ver a situação hoje... Poderá ser um bom indicativo dos próximos dias


----------



## Snifa (20 Mar 2009 às 10:40)

stormy disse:


> a run do GFS das 6z esta bem boa pois mete calor e condiçoes favoraveis á convecção entre domingo e meados da prox semana.....vem ai o veraoeste verao talvez seja um daqueles cheio de trovoada levante e calor



A run 6 z não está  mal para o centro/sul, mas aqui para o Norte é fraca ...( num horizonte credível de previsão)a secura total....vamos aguardar que o modelo esteja errado e na realidade ocorram alguns aguaceiros/trovoadas ainda que dispersos e fracos , mas algo serve para quebrar esta pasmaceira meteorológica....


----------



## Veterano (20 Mar 2009 às 11:01)

Em termos de trovoadas, nos próximos dias as melhores hipóteses caem no domingo


----------



## Mário Barros (20 Mar 2009 às 11:05)

Continuo a não acreditar no Pai Natal chamado CAPE muito menos nos coelhos que põem ovos  nada se vai passar este fds :assobio:


----------



## vitamos (20 Mar 2009 às 11:12)

Veterano disse:


> Em termos de trovoadas, nos próximos dias as melhores hipóteses caem no domingo



Neste momento  Digo isto porque além de o CAPE e LI não serem indicativos por si só, a situação sinóptica vai permitir condições de instabilidade (em principio) de forma equivalente por alguns dias.


----------



## miguel (20 Mar 2009 às 11:14)

Mário Barros disse:


> Continuo a não acreditar no Pai Natal chamado CAPE muito menos nos coelhos que põem ovos  nada se vai passar este fds :assobio:



Que pessimismo!!     

As possibilidades estão lá a partir desta tarde mas principalmente Domingo e o que se vislumbra para a semana também não está nada mal em termos de convecção


----------



## Mário Barros (20 Mar 2009 às 11:19)

miguel disse:


> Que pessimismo!!
> 
> As possibilidades estão lá a partir desta tarde mas principalmente Domingo e o que se vislumbra para a semana também não está nada mal em termos de convecção



Já apanhei tanto choque, que neste momento só acredito quando vir  mas vá, acredito que na linha da fronteira elas se formem, mas não irão muito mais para oeste, e caso vão, será apenas as formações que há medida que se aproximam do litoral se vão desfazendo.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (20 Mar 2009 às 11:20)

Eu também concordo com o Mário Barros. acho que isto é mais fogo de vista que outra coisa, mas veremos se vai haver alguma coisa.


----------



## miguel (20 Mar 2009 às 11:27)

Mário Barros disse:


> Já apanhei tanto choque, que neste momento só acredito quando vir  mas vá, acredito que na linha da fronteira elas se formem, mas não irão muito mais para oeste, e caso vão, será apenas as formações que há medida que se aproximam do litoral se vão desfazendo.



Já começamos a falar melhor  ai também tenho de concordar! se bem que no Domingo se se mantiver como mostra agora o modelo elas podarem chegar activas perto do Litoral Centro/Sul


----------



## ALV72 (20 Mar 2009 às 12:08)

Só estou com curiosidade é em relação á 1ª semana de Abril, é que vem aí o Rali de Portugal e eu estou a contar em ir até ao Algarve, ainda mais que tenho uma viagem de Ford Focus WRC garantida para 6 de Abril .

Joao Alvarinhas


----------



## Vince (20 Mar 2009 às 12:11)

*Sexta*










*Sábado*









*Domingo*


----------



## Brunomc (20 Mar 2009 às 13:41)

o IM ja retirou as trovoadas para hoje á tarde e amanhã..


----------



## stormy (20 Mar 2009 às 14:44)

a run das 6z tá boa pois mantem a depressao em altura a SW do continente e a N da madeira pelas prox 180h com advecção quente do norte de africa aliada a CAPE e LI moderados para alem de humidade em altura.
este enbolsamento será alimentado, em altura, por ar frio proveniente de N ( ver o fluxo e temperatura nos 500, 300 e 200hpa) o que prolongará a vida e intensificará a depressao que terá picos de 1010hpa á superficie.
isto tudo causará instabilidade na madeira, marrocos e zona SW da peninsula iberica
boas


----------



## actioman (20 Mar 2009 às 14:51)

Mário Barros disse:


> Já apanhei tanto choque, que neste momento só acredito quando vir  mas vá, acredito que na linha da fronteira elas se formem, mas não irão muito mais para oeste, e caso vão, será apenas as formações que há medida que se aproximam do litoral se vão desfazendo.



Pois... 

Estás é a gozar com a malta aqui da fronteira , pois a existir, no Domingo, animação será logicamente na tua zona, junto ao litoral. Apostaria na zona de Setúbal como epicentro dos  . Por isso Miguel e restantes sadinos, máquina no tripé e  .


----------



## trepkos (20 Mar 2009 às 14:55)

Mário Barros disse:


> Continuo a não acreditar no Pai Natal chamado CAPE muito menos nos coelhos que põem ovos  nada se vai passar este fds :assobio:



Marcas da crise meterológica 

Também já eu estou assim, desde que sirva para me lavar o carro já fico contente.


----------



## Veterano (20 Mar 2009 às 15:12)

Vince disse:


> *Sexta*



  Esclarece uma coisa, Vince, estas magnificas imagens animadas já são da autoria aqui do pessoal da casa?


----------



## Snifa (20 Mar 2009 às 15:30)

trepkos disse:


> Marcas da crise meterológica
> 
> Também já eu estou assim, desde que sirva para me lavar o carro já fico contente.



Realmente crise é a palavra adequada....

Uma mudança com algo mais substancial terá que vir... mas quando?

... O IM já retirou as trovoadas  para hoje e amanhã....vamos ver como evoluem as condições e previsões...mas isto está complicado...

meia dúzia de gotas grossas... um trovão baixo muito ao longe...  e já fico contente....


----------



## CMPunk (20 Mar 2009 às 15:31)

Eu digo-vos, aqui em Faro nem uma pinga vai cair, acredito que ai pelo Centro e Norte Chova mas aqui duvido mesmo, algumas nuvens e bom sol.
Já vi tudo o que tinha a ver, o IM até ja retira metade do que disse.


----------



## Veterano (20 Mar 2009 às 15:34)

Snifa disse:


> Realmente crise é a palavra adequada....
> 
> meia dúzia de gotas grossas... um trovão baixo muito ao longe...  e já fico contente....



  Snifa, nós aqui no Porto seremos os últimos a ser contemplados com fenómenos eléctricos, ao contrário do antigamente, em que até a casa tremia...


----------



## thunderboy (20 Mar 2009 às 16:31)

Será que é desta?


----------



## Aurélio (20 Mar 2009 às 19:23)

Analisando o GFS pode-se verificar que esta situação verifica-se até as 210h, sendo que nas proximas 36h pouco ou nada deve acontecer quer em termos de precipitação quer em trovoadas.

Depois entre Domingo e Terça temos mais condições de instabilidade sendo estas muito localizadas não sendo forçosamente nas regiões do interior como tem aqui sido dito!!

Quarta feira diminui as condições ligeiramente, intensificando-se novamente no Sul na Quinta a Sábado !!

Deste modo há que ter fé ... e esperar que caia alguma coisa do céu, mas estes aguaceiros serão esporádicos e muito localizados, sendo que dificilmente choverá duas vezes no mesmo sitio ao longo do dia !!


----------



## Aurélio (20 Mar 2009 às 19:27)

Incrível a uniformidade até pelo menos ás 240h entre o GFS e o ECMWF !!

Incrivel não via coisa assim desde o mês de Janeiro !!


----------



## Vince (20 Mar 2009 às 19:42)

Mário Barros disse:


> muito menos nos coelhos que põem ovos


----------



## stormy (20 Mar 2009 às 19:46)

vamos ter mais verao e quiça festa.
ensemble para o litoral centro:


----------



## Aurélio (20 Mar 2009 às 19:49)

Vince disse:


>




Muito engraçado, vamos a ver se existe mais ovos


----------



## Aurélio (20 Mar 2009 às 20:02)

Estive agora a ver o vídeo da previsão do IM durante o diário da manha da RTP e a meteorologista não me pareceu assim muito convencida relativamente á possibilidade de chover nos próximos realçando que dependeria muito da interacção entre a depressão e o AA e por uma medição de forças entre ambos e de quem levasse a melhor explicando que pode até nem existir descida da temperatura, sendo que os aguaceiros seriam muito localizados, e a temperatura deveria apenas descer nesses locais devido á descida do frio situado em altitude.

Foram essas as indicações dadas pela meteorologista !!
Ou seja, nem eles sabem bem o tempo que vai fazer ... quanto mais eu 

Temos que olhar para o céu ... abrir a boca a ver se cai alguma pinga, se entra mosca ou se sai asneira


----------



## Lightning (20 Mar 2009 às 20:14)

actioman disse:


> Pois...
> 
> Estás é a gozar com a malta aqui da fronteira , pois a existir, no Domingo, animação será logicamente na tua zona, junto ao litoral. Apostaria na zona de Setúbal como epicentro dos  . Por isso Miguel e restantes sadinos, máquina no tripé e  .



Assim não vale  

Então e o pessoal aqui da minha zona não merece nada?


----------



## ferreira5 (20 Mar 2009 às 21:03)

Até ao final de Março chuva...nem vê-la! Agora em Abril "previsões mil"!!!


----------



## Lightning (20 Mar 2009 às 21:08)

ferreira5 disse:


> Até ao final de Março chuva...nem vê-la! Agora em Abril "previsões mil"!!!



Não sejas tão pessimista. Acredita que realmente não caír uma gota até ao final deste mês isso é mau... 

Eu acredito mais em: Abril "trovoadas mil"!!!


----------



## stormy (20 Mar 2009 às 21:31)

épá...., tanta people a rogar pragas que nao vamos ter nada ainda hoje caiu um aguaceiro e possivelmente houve uma DEA em quarteira quanto mais no domingo ou 2f dias em que as condições serao até bem razoaveis
animo please


----------



## Veterano (20 Mar 2009 às 21:57)

stormy disse:


> animo please



  O GFS na run das 18z continua a dar esperança para que no final da tarde de domingo a instabilidade convectiva proporcione alguma trovoada para o centro do país


----------



## Aurélio (20 Mar 2009 às 22:39)

Eu aqui no Algarve não estou á espera de nada ... nos proximos tempos 
1) Amanhã dificilmente chove no país (um aguaceiros de passagem algures no sul);
2) Domingo: bons indices de trovoada e de precipitação, mas apenas no Alentejo, começando no interior extendo-se até se dissipar no litoral;
3) Segunda: a precipitação é para os peixes;
4) terça: Bons indices de precipitação no interior alentejano;
5) Quarta: hum .. não me parece;
6) Quinta/Sexta: será desta? hum ... quem sabe?


----------



## Mário Barros (20 Mar 2009 às 22:52)

Aurélio disse:


> Eu aqui no Algarve não estou á espera de nada ... nos proximos tempos
> 1) Amanhã dificilmente chove no país (um aguaceiros de passagem algures no sul);
> 2) Domingo: bons indices de trovoada e de precipitação, mas apenas no Alentejo, começando no interior extendo-se até se dissipar no litoral;
> 3) Segunda: a precipitação é para os peixes;
> ...



Totalmente de acordo


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Mar 2009 às 22:52)

6) Quinta/Sexta: será desta? hum ... quem sabe?
Caro Aurélio.
Como vamos ter lua nova a partir do dia 26...nunca se sabe,pode ser pegue desta vez?


----------



## stormy (20 Mar 2009 às 22:52)

as condições continuam razoaveis....lisboa poderá ver animação principalmente dia 22 e 24 á tarde


----------



## Veterano (20 Mar 2009 às 23:03)

stormy disse:


> as condições continuam razoaveis....lisboa poderá ver animação principalmente dia 22 e 24 á tarde



  A Natureza tem destas coisas: em Janeiro tivemos água até aos joelhos, agora imploramos por umas gotas de chuva, se calhar em Abril comes the flood..


----------



## miguel (20 Mar 2009 às 23:16)

Vince disse:


>



Isto é muito bom  já me levantou o animo 

amanha sábado aguaceiros mais prováveis que hoje sexta e que podem ter uma ou outra trovoadas e domingo parece mesmo ser o dia D ou neste caso T (Trovoada)   alguém tem duvidas ainda??eu não tenho!


----------



## thunderboy (20 Mar 2009 às 23:25)

miguel disse:


> Isto é muito bom  já me levantou o animo
> 
> amanha sábado aguaceiros mais prováveis que hoje sexta e que podem ter uma ou outra trovoadas e domingo parece mesmo ser o dia D ou neste caso T (Trovoada)   alguém tem duvidas ainda??eu não tenho!



É esse o espírito
Em relação ao coelho.


----------



## actioman (21 Mar 2009 às 02:13)

Vince disse:


>



Excelente! 

Isto sim fazia falta por aqui, é que realmente, com a meia-dúzia habitual, sempre que alguém escreve algo um pouco fora de tópico ou discordante da sua ideia, vêm logo gritar *MODERADORES! Estão a escrever off-topic* 

Meus caros, o tópico é para se seguir, concordo plenamente! Mas tão pouco é para se ser tão puristas, sempre com receio de que os portugueses nos lêem e depois caímos no descrédito... Os portugueses e os visitantes de uma forma geral, sabem que somos pessoas amadoras e como tal não sejam tão _parcializadores_ na hora de postar. Este fórum tem como base do seu sucesso a alegria e entendimento que por aqui costuma existir. 

Agora voltando ao tópico, senão lá vêm os da tal meia-dúzia gritar pela moderação... . Pelo que se pode ver lá haverá alguma precipitação no Domingo que poderá ser de destaque em alguns locais do interior alentejano e mais tarde junto ao litoral. Mas a mais não me parece chegar (Espero que pelo menos a DEA do IM chegue a registar algo...). 











Entre o GFS e o ECMWF, apenas a divergência horária da precipitação. Parece-me mais acertada a previsão do GFS .


----------



## Chasing Thunder (21 Mar 2009 às 09:30)

E nesta saida o GFS já tirou mais um pouco da convectividade prevista para amanhã.





E em relação á percipitação só no interior alentejano.


----------



## Veterano (21 Mar 2009 às 10:20)

Chasing Thunder disse:


> E nesta saida o GFS já tirou mais um pouco da convectividade prevista para amanhã.



  Alegra-te, Chasing Thunder, pois na saída das 6z o GFS colocou mais convectividade para amanhã


----------



## stormy (21 Mar 2009 às 11:09)

o GFS tirou/atenuou bastante a entrada fria de norte que tinha nas ultimas run´s para o 3º painel....agora lá para as 180-220h é só nortada


----------



## Chasing Thunder (21 Mar 2009 às 11:18)

Veterano disse:


> Alegra-te, Chasing Thunder, pois na saída das 6z o GFS colocou mais convectividade para amanhã



Ainda Bem


----------



## Mário Barros (21 Mar 2009 às 12:31)

Vamos lá pensar com lógica, o que é que costuma acontecer quando os modelos estão constantemente a adiar as situações ?? das duas uma, ou acabam por desaparecer por completo, ou então apenas sobram umas nuvens e uns chuviscos, neste caso serão apenas nuvens, alguma formações, mas mais que isso acho que é muito pouco provável.

Já tivemos situações bem melhores que esta, que tinham muito mais instabilidade e não aconteceu rigorosamente nada, esta será mais uma delas.

Quanto há nortada que o stormy falou, será cada vez mais o prato do dia daqui para a frente, á medida que os dias vão crescendo as temperaturas subindo.


----------



## CMPunk (21 Mar 2009 às 13:07)

LOOOL

Pessoal isto é lindo, eu já sabia que havia haver enganos!!! 

Querem saber como está aqui em Faro?? 

Grande Sol, sem uma unica nuvem, calor e algum vento.

Incrivel não é? Talvez não porque perecebem disto.

Mas é engraçado porque a previsao do IM de ontem era céu muito nublado para de manha e chuva para tarde e noite. 

Agora se forem ao site do IM verão que o IM tirou o que disse ontem e meteu bom tempo para cá hoje.

Amanha bom tempo para Faro, e dão chuva para Centro e Alentejo.

Será que irao acertar??

Por mim pode chover á vontade desde que não seja cá em Faro, hoje quero bom tempo para o Derby 

Cumps


----------



## Lightning (21 Mar 2009 às 15:50)

Esta última RUN voltou a colocar os aguaceiros mais para o litoral.


----------



## Vince (21 Mar 2009 às 16:03)

Eis que chegamos aqui. Após os modelos terem tirado tudo para sexta, terem tirado tudo para hoje, resta-nos então o Domingo. Saída das 12z acabada de sair, é razoavelmente boa, vamos é ver se não acontece o mesmo que aconteceu até aqui e os pessimistas agoirentos ganharem em toda a linha 

Trovoadas a formarem-se no Alentejo, a começar logo pelo meio dia, deslocação lenta para Oeste rumo ao litoral. Pela leitura que faço, provavelmente já chegariam em fase pós-madura ao litoral com precipitação mas sem electricidade, exceptuando talvez a zona de Setúbal mais imune ao que refiro, e no mar existe uma capping inversion muito forte que rapidamente as dissiparia mal pusessem o pé na água.

Let's wait and see !


----------



## Veterano (21 Mar 2009 às 16:10)

Vince disse:


> Eis que chegamos aqui. Após os modelos terem tirado tudo para sexta, terem tirado tudo para hoje, resta-nos então o Domingo. Saída das 12z acabada de sair, é razoavelmente boa, vamos é ver se não acontece o mesmo que aconteceu até aqui e os pessimistas agoirentos ganharem em toda a linha
> 
> Trovoadas a formarem-se no Alentejo, a começar logo pelo meio dia, deslocação para Oeste rumo ao litoral. Pela leitura que faço, provavelmente já chegariam em fase pós-madura ao litoral exceptuando talvez a zona de Setubal, e no mar existe uma capping inversion muito forte que rapidamente as dissiparia.
> 
> Let's wait and see !



  A 24 horas do acontecimento, quero crer que esta última previsão se transforme em realidade, mais gota menos gota, mais relâmpago menos relâmpago.


----------



## Lightning (21 Mar 2009 às 16:12)

Vince disse:


> Eis que chegamos aqui. Após os modelos terem tirado tudo para sexta, terem tirado tudo para hoje, resta-nos então o Domingo. Saída das 12z acabada de sair, é razoavelmente boa, vamos é ver se não acontece o mesmo que aconteceu até aqui e os pessimistas agoirentos ganharem em toda a linha
> 
> Trovoadas a formarem-se no Alentejo, a começar logo pelo meio dia, deslocação lenta para Oeste rumo ao litoral. Pela leitura que faço, provavelmente já chegariam em fase pós-madura ao litoral com nuvens, precipitação mas sem electricidade, exceptuando talvez a zona de Setúbal mais imune ao que refiro, e no mar existe uma capping inversion muito forte que rapidamente as dissiparia mal pusessem o pé na água.
> 
> Let's wait and see !



É exactamente isso. 

Ò Miguel és um grande ganansioso... Ficas sempre com tudo...   

Amanhã é o dia T


----------



## miguel (21 Mar 2009 às 16:13)

Lightning disse:


> É exactamente isso.
> 
> Ò Miguel és um grande ganansioso... Ficas sempre com tudo...
> 
> Estou a brincar



Não te preocupes eu prometo sacar boas fotos para depois mostrar ao pessoal


----------



## Lightning (21 Mar 2009 às 16:15)

miguel disse:


> Não te preocupes eu prometo sacar boas fotos para depois mostrar ao pessoal



Eu também quero sacar algumas 

Vê lá não metas aí nenhuma ventoinha a impedir as células de virem para o litoral :assobio:


----------



## miguel (21 Mar 2009 às 16:27)

Lightning disse:


> Eu também quero sacar algumas
> 
> Vê lá não metas aí nenhuma ventoinha a impedir as células de virem para o litoral :assobio:



Não que eu não faço parte do grupo dos pessimistas agoirentos  eu acredito piamente que amanha vamos ter animação boa, se não tivermos sou o primeiro a vir bater com a cabeça na parede  mas estou com muita fé no dia de amanha nem que seja para ver boas formações! e para o fim da semana vamos ter mais alegrias! os dias de pasmaceira tem os dias contados


----------



## Snifa (21 Mar 2009 às 16:30)

Estas runs continuam uma desgraça aqui para o Norte, nem gotas e muito menos relâmpagos!

Boa sorte centro/sul para amanhã , oxalá ocorra algo digno de registo  e que o pessoal tire boas fotos/videos para mostrar 

Aqui no Norte vamos aguardando  pacientemente pela mudança!...


----------



## Veterano (21 Mar 2009 às 16:33)

miguel disse:


> Não que eu não faço parte do grupo dos pessimistas agoirentos  eu acredito piamente que amanha vamos ter animação boa, se não tivermos sou o primeiro a vir bater com a cabeça na parede  mas estou com muita fé no dia de amanha nem que seja para ver boas formações! e para o fim da semana vamos ter mais alegrias! os dias de pasmaceira tem os dias contados



 Cada dia que passa, é menos um dia que falta para acabar a pasmaceira! Agora a sério, quem me dera que a animação chegasse aqui acima, mas isso já seria optimismo a mais


----------



## Mário Barros (21 Mar 2009 às 16:42)

Aquilo que se vai passar amanhã é fácil de defenir  aqui fica as únicas partes do território que poderão ver festa, isto claro, na minha sincera opnião.

Todas as nuvens que passarem ou formarem há esquerda da linha vermelha, ficam em alto risco de se extinguirem a qualquer momento  essencialmente se começarem a dançar para oeste.

Em resumo, 3% do território do continente poderá ver umas pingas e uma luzes.


----------



## actioman (21 Mar 2009 às 16:55)

Mário Barros disse:


> Aquilo que se vai passar amanhã é fácil de defenir  aqui fica as únicas partes do território que poderão ver festa, isto claro, na minha sincera opnião.
> 
> Todas as nuvens que passarem ou formarem há esquerda da linha vermelha, ficam em alto risco de se extinguirem a qualquer momento  essencialmente se começarem a dançar para oeste.
> 
> Em resumo, 3% do território do continente poderá ver umas pingas e uma luzes.



Este teu mapa é um pouco fora do vulgar não , ou pertences ao *movimento pró Olivença é nossa!* 

Quanto às trovoadas, apenas as espero no baixo Alentejo. Não descarto alguns aguaceiros dispersos por aqui.


----------



## miguel (21 Mar 2009 às 16:57)

Mário tens de me dizer que modelos andas a ver que não devem ser os mesmos que eu e muitos vem  esse mapa seria mais para hoje sábado...:assobio: para amanha terias de meter essa linha pelo menos colada a Alcácer do Sal!!


----------



## Vince (21 Mar 2009 às 17:12)

Há de facto uma linha, mas pelo menos no GFS ela é modelada desta forma:


----------



## Mário Barros (21 Mar 2009 às 17:20)

Vince disse:


> Há de facto uma linha, mas pelo menos no GFS ela é modelada desta forma:



Trovoda tão perto do litoral   nunca na vida isso vai acontecer, a nortada não vai deixar, já para não falar de que não há calor por natureza.


----------



## Vince (21 Mar 2009 às 17:41)

Mário Barros disse:


> Trovoda tão perto do litoral   nunca na vida isso vai acontecer, a nortada não vai deixar, já para não falar de que não há calor por natureza.



Não está modelada nenhuma nortada na zona que interessa:

às 9:00 E
às 12:00 SE
às 15:00 SE/E (no litoral *acima de Lx* vira para N mas vento fraco)
às 18:00 SE/E (no litoral acima de Lx continua N mas vento ainda mais fraco)


*09/12/15/18*





E eu disse que não chegava nada ao litoral, só se for ali para Setúbal que fica sempre com E/SE e a Arrábida costuma contrariar um pouco a capping inversion que está presente no mar e litoral.

Agora claro, isto é o que eu vejo neste modelo. Se ele muda ou se amanhã não for nada disso e o modelo está errado, obviamente não espero nada. De qualquer forma não seria nenhuma festa, mas espero alguma coisita para lavar os olhos aos contemplados.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (21 Mar 2009 às 17:50)

Cá para mim ainda continuo a dizer que as trovoadas para amanhã só vão haver no interior Alentejano ( Perto de espanha) e talvez alguns aguceiros ( poucos) no baixo alentejo.

Ora Veijam:
http://video.sky.it/services/link/bcpid1513658494/bctid1632632251


----------



## Lousano (21 Mar 2009 às 18:04)

Vince disse:


> Não está modelada nenhuma nortada na zona que interessa:
> 
> às 9:00 E
> às 12:00 SE
> ...



Vince, pega nesse mapa de ventos e deita para o lixo.

Neste momento no Baleal está nortada, com tendência a aumentar, e mesmo na Lousã encontra-se nortada, mas um pouco mais fraca.


----------



## Vince (21 Mar 2009 às 18:18)

Lousano disse:


> Vince, pega nesse mapa de ventos e deita para o lixo.
> 
> Neste momento no Baleal está nortada, com tendência a aumentar, e mesmo na Lousã encontra-se nortada, mas um pouco mais fraca.



Os mapas são para amanhã e não hoje  E o que eu disse era a referir-me à zona onde pode haver trovoada amanhã.


----------



## Lousano (21 Mar 2009 às 18:26)

Vince disse:


> Os mapas são para amanhã e não hoje  E o que eu disse era a referir-me à zona onde pode haver trovoada amanhã.



Tudo correcto.

E eu apenas tentei dizer que amanhã nunca irá estar vento Leste no litoral a norte de Sintra.


----------



## Vince (21 Mar 2009 às 18:38)

Lousano disse:


> Tudo correcto.
> 
> E eu apenas tentei dizer que amanhã nunca irá estar vento Leste no litoral a norte de Sintra.



Sim, eu referi isso, a norte de Lisboa a meio da tarde. Em princípio se não houver erros no GFS (pode haver obviamente) o vento hoje vai rodar para leste a partir da meia noite em todo o país e apenas a meio da tarde de amanhã e apenas no litoral a norte de Sintra roda novamente a norte contudo fraco na Grande Lisboa por exemplo, mantendo-se de quadrantes leste no restante país. Se assim for, não teremos nevoeiros como os de hoje e durante o dia o Alentejo à partida poderá aquecer o suficiente para gerar algumas células.


----------



## rozzo (21 Mar 2009 às 18:48)

Têem sempre de tar a refilar com algo! 
Então esses mapas claro que não vão apanhar as brisas locais da praia do Baleal, ou de Carcavelos ou da Praia da Areia Cor-de-Rosa! São a 0.5º de resolução! É óbvio que as brisas locais não aparecem aí! 
E também não me parece haver mínima dúvida, que mais brisa, menos brisa, o vento à escala sinóptica amanhã vai rodar para E na zona de Lisboa, exceptuando talvez a Nortada mais fraca à tarde......
E apesar da Nortada ser geralmente má, e continuará a ser, para células vindas de E, isto no extremo litoral W, no "pré-litoral" poderá ser boa.. Olhando para esse mapa do GFS, e só para o vento, há ali uma zona algures a E/SE de Lisboa à tarde só de convergências de ventos: de SE mais a Sul, de E mais ao Centro, e de N/NW no litoral, todos a convergirem na mesma zona... Portanto, isto com os outros ingredientes, não será totalmente mau, para essa zona específica..
Claro que é só uma previsão a 24h do GFS, que pode estar errada em pequenos pormenores que façam a diferença toda...


----------



## Lousano (21 Mar 2009 às 18:56)

rozzo disse:


> Têem sempre de tar a refilar com algo!
> Então esses mapas claro que não vão apanhar as brisas locais da praia do Baleal, ou de Carcavelos ou da Praia da Areia Cor-de-Rosa! São a 0.5º de resolução! É óbvio que as brisas locais não aparecem aí!
> E também não me parece haver mínima dúvida, que mais brisa, menos brisa, o vento à escala sinóptica amanhã vai rodar para E na zona de Lisboa, exceptuando talvez a Nortada mais fraca à tarde......
> E apesar da Nortada ser geralmente má, e continuará a ser, para células vindas de E, isto no extremo litoral W, no "pré-litoral" poderá ser boa.. Olhando para esse mapa do GFS, e só para o vento, há ali uma zona algures a E/SE de Lisboa à tarde só de convergências de ventos: de SE mais a Sul, de E mais ao Centro, e de N/NW no litoral, todos a convergirem na mesma zona... Portanto, isto com os outros ingredientes, não será totalmente mau, para essa zona específica..
> Claro que é só uma previsão a 24h do GFS, que pode estar errada em pequenos pormenores que façam a diferença toda...




Obviamente que as cartas não vão a pormenores, e a Sul de Sintra poderá não existir nortada.

O que estamos a falar que no litoral a norte dessa zona nunca irá existir a possibilidade de vento Leste, mas sim nortada (e nem perto de uma leve brisa).


----------



## Gerofil (21 Mar 2009 às 19:01)

Deixando um pouco os modelos de lado, refiro que parece-me ainda ser muito cedo a possibilidade de ocorrência de aguaceiros e trovoadas primaveris na maior parte do território do centro e sul, isto porque falta calor acumulado. De facto, aqui pelo interior as temperaturas ainda são muito baixas durante a noite, inferiores a 10 ºC (noites frias), pelo que dificilmente se aproximam dos 30 ºC durante o dia, ou seja, o solo não aquece o suficiente para desencadear movimentos convectivos; quanto muito, pode ocorrer um aumento temporário de nebulosidade e um ou outro aguaceiro com trovoada, mas será sempre muito raro e disperso.
Se fosse na segunda quinzena de Abril, aí sim, já haveria calor suficiente acumulado para as temperaturas atingiram facilmente os 30 ºC e desencadearem-se os movimentos convectivos próprios das trovoadas primaveris.


----------



## Vince (21 Mar 2009 às 19:04)

rozzo disse:


> E apesar da Nortada ser geralmente má, e continuará a ser, para células vindas de E, isto no extremo litoral W, no "pré-litoral" poderá ser boa.. Olhando para esse mapa do GFS, e só para o vento, há ali uma zona algures a E/SE de Lisboa à tarde só de convergências de ventos: de SE mais a Sul, de E mais ao Centro, e de N/NW no litoral, todos a convergirem na mesma zona...



Sim, a convergência de uma nortada fraca com leste pode até ajudar, de certa forma acho que deve ser o que o Hirlam (modelo de mesoescala) está a ver.







E o Meteoblue NNM (também de mesoescala) também, embora na zona Oeste, o que teria alguma lógica devido ao Montejunto:


18Z (streams + precip)







Mas aí já sou bastante céptico, no litoral não há calor para estas coisas. Amanhã logo se vê.


----------



## rozzo (21 Mar 2009 às 19:04)

Lousano disse:


> Obviamente que as cartas não vão a pormenores, e a Sul de Sintra poderá não existir nortada.
> 
> O que estamos a falar que no litoral a norte dessa zona nunca irá existir a possibilidade de vento Leste, mas sim nortada (e nem perto de uma leve brisa).



Mas estávamos a falar de E em Lisboa, não no litoral a Norte de Sintra.. E seja como for, eu acho que mesmo aí, até ao fim da manhã poderão ter E, coisa que hoje nem perto.. 
E quando se diz para mandar para o lixo uma previsão para amanhã do 2º modelo de previsão mais acertado, porque essa previsão de amanhã não corresponde ao que acontece hoje, mais vale ter calma antes de dizer mal não é?
Mas pronto..


----------



## irpsit (21 Mar 2009 às 19:05)

Não sei.. Eu estou a viver na Áustria e onde dia a temperatura chegou aos 15º durante um dia raro de sol e algum calor e gerou logo uma trovoada valente e granizo. *Quando uma massa de ar frio encontra-se com uma de ar quente, acho que há sempre a possibilidade para trovoada*. E nos próximos dias ar frio polar vai encontrar-se com o ar quente que Portugal tem estado a ter... 



Gerofil disse:


> Deixando um pouco os modelos de lado, refiro que parece-me ainda ser muito cedo a possibilidade de ocorrência de aguaceiros e trovoadas primaveris na maior parte do território do centro e sul, isto porque falta calor acumulado. De facto, aqui pelo interior as temperaturas ainda são muito baixas durante a noite, inferiores a 10 ºC (noites frias), pelo que dificilmente se aproximam dos 30 ºC durante o dia, ou seja, o solo não aquece o suficiente para desencadear movimentos convectivos; quanto muito, pode ocorrer um aumento temporário de nebulosidade e um ou outro aguaceiro com trovoada, mas será sempre muito raro e disperso.
> Se fosse na segunda quinzena de Abril, aí sim, já haveria calor suficiente acumulado para as temperaturas atingiram facilmente os 30 ºC e desencadearem-se os movimentos convectivos próprios das trovoadas primaveris.


----------



## psm (21 Mar 2009 às 19:11)

Eu que conheço bem estas zonas pois vivo nas duas(Estoril, Ericeira) já está-se a verificar uma grande diminuição ou inexistencia de vento neste momento, e tal como o Vince disse é muito provavel que com o deslocamento do nucleo depressionário para junto da costa Portuguesa(S,SW) que os ventos girem para uma componente leste, e que daria uma grande probalidade de no litoral vir acontecer precipitação.


----------



## Mário Barros (21 Mar 2009 às 19:15)

Gerofil disse:


> Deixando um pouco os modelos de lado, refiro que parece-me ainda ser muito cedo a possibilidade de ocorrência de aguaceiros e trovoadas primaveris na maior parte do território do centro e sul, isto porque falta calor acumulado. De facto, aqui pelo interior as temperaturas ainda são muito baixas durante a noite, inferiores a 10 ºC (noites frias), pelo que dificilmente se aproximam dos 30 ºC durante o dia, ou seja, o solo não aquece o suficiente para desencadear movimentos convectivos; quanto muito, pode ocorrer um aumento temporário de nebulosidade e um ou outro aguaceiro com trovoada, mas será sempre muito raro e disperso.
> Se fosse na segunda quinzena de Abril, aí sim, já haveria calor suficiente acumulado para as temperaturas atingiram facilmente os 30 ºC e desencadearem-se os movimentos convectivos próprios das trovoadas primaveris.



Concordo plenamente


----------



## psm (21 Mar 2009 às 19:21)

Agora falando de futuroque bela saida esta do ECMWF das (12)

http://www.ecmwf.int/products/forec...e!pop!od!oper!public_plots!2009032112!!!step/


----------



## meteo (21 Mar 2009 às 19:23)

Não percebo como é que a mesma pessoa que ve nortada,em tudo o que é sitio não consegue ver que a possibilidade de trovoada está lá,pelo menos em Setubal,e interior Alentejano.. Não são invenções de quem por aqui fala dessa possibilidade,mas sim o que os modelos dizem a apenas 24 horas do evento


----------



## Vince (21 Mar 2009 às 19:33)

A falta de calor (que ainda é algum) é parcialmente compensada pelo frio em altura. E como se vê na T2, só o Alentejo tem estofo para alguma coisa.


*Meio dia amanhã*






Todos os modelos agora tem convecção e precipitação, seja pouca ou não , alguma coisa terá que aparecer, não podem estar todos mal. Se não mudarem, como referi, não é nenhum festival, mas também não é céu limpo.


----------



## Mário Barros (21 Mar 2009 às 19:38)

meteo disse:


> Não percebo como é que a mesma pessoa que ve nortada,em tudo o que é sitio não consegue ver que a possibilidade de trovoada está lá,pelo menos em Setubal,e interior Alentejano.. Não são invenções de quem por aqui fala dessa possibilidade,mas sim o que os modelos dizem a apenas 24 horas do evento



Mas uma coisa é a realidade dos modelos, outra coisa é a realidade Portuguesa, isto é, os pormenores do nosso clima e orografia que escapam aos modelos.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Mar 2009 às 19:39)

meteo disse:


> Não percebo como é que a mesma pessoa que ve nortada,em tudo o que é sitio não consegue ver que a possibilidade de trovoada está lá,pelo menos em Setubal,e interior Alentejano.. Não são invenções de quem por aqui fala dessa possibilidade,mas sim o que os modelos dizem a apenas 24 horas do evento



São feitios,quando é assim não há nada a fazer.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Mar 2009 às 19:43)

Vince disse:


> A falta de calor é parcialmente compensada pelo frio em altura. E como se vê na T2, só o Alentejo tem estofo para alguma coisa.
> 
> 
> *Meio dia amanhã*
> ...



Está tudo explicado nos mapas e modelos,só não vê quem não quer.


----------



## David sf (21 Mar 2009 às 19:43)

Vejo difícil a ocorrência de trovoadas amanhã, mesmo no Alentejo, para terem a noção hoje a temperatura aqui em Portel não passou dos 21 graus. Não acho que haja temperatura suficiente para tal. A acontecer serão muito pontuais e efeméras.
Depois, para daqui a uma semana, segundo os dois grandes modelos, teremos nortada durante vários dias. Que belas runs estas das 12 h, seriam vários dias sob a influência de sistemas depressionários.


----------



## rozzo (21 Mar 2009 às 19:48)

Oh pa.. claro que o aquecimento do solo é essencial, mas é tudo RELATIVO, o que importa é a diferença de temperaturas entre as camadas baixas e altas!
E mesmo aqui já estou a limitar a algo básico sozinho como temperaturas, e nem a considerar 500000 outros factores relevantes!

Tanto faz se tão 40º ou 10º à superfície, tem é que haver potencial pela diferença de temperaturas para fazer o ar elevar..
Claro que no Verão o solo muito quente provoca isso, mesmo sem grandes embolsamentos em frio..
Agora, por não haver solo muito quente não pode haver trovoadas??! Então, se não houver solo quente, mas houver frio em altitude.. O potencial continua lá na mesma..
Senão... Como haviam trovoadas no Inverno? 

Vamos lá ver as coisas razoavelmente, e não de forma limitativa...


----------



## Vince (21 Mar 2009 às 19:50)

Mário Barros disse:


> Mas uma coisa é a realidade dos modelos, outra coisa é a realidade Portuguesa, isto é, os pormenores do nosso clima e orografia que escapam aos modelos.



Eu até concordo contigo. Previsão de trovoadas é uma coisa complexa como todos sabem, basta ver as falhas de experientes meteorologistas como os do Estofex que se dedicam apenas a esta área, e até amanhã ainda vai dar voltas nos próprios modelos, muita coisa pode falhar e a temperatura no Alentejo nem é a que mais me preocupa, que como se sabe, NUNCA estão certos, estão errados em menor ou maior escala. 

Vários manuais da área até explicam que previsão de trovoadas é 10% de modelos, 30% de experiência e 70% de instinto. Daí concordar contigo. Mas tens que admitir que perante as cartas todas na mesa, também há alguma teimosia tua por vezes  Mas já valeu pela discussão e eu já estou a pôr demasiado o pescoço no cepo para o meu gosto


----------



## miguel (21 Mar 2009 às 20:47)

Aproveitei o intervalo do jogo para dar aqui um saltinho e vi que este tópico está bem vivinho assim da gosto  eu acredito a 100% que amanha vai fazer trovoadas e mais do que uma, acredito pelo que vejo nos modelos e pelo meu filing   quem hoje não acredita amanha vai passar a acreditar


----------



## Veterano (21 Mar 2009 às 20:59)

miguel disse:


> Aproveitei o intervalo do jogo para dar aqui um saltinho e vi que este tópico está bem vivinho assim da gosto  eu acredito a 100% que amanha vai fazer trovoadas e mais do que uma, acredito pelo que vejo nos modelos e pelo meu filing   quem hoje não acredita amanha vai passar a acreditar



  Pela imagem de satélite é possível observar alguma actividade eléctica em Espanha, mas para já apenas na província de Granada, ainda distante da fronteira. Será que amanhã nos vai atingir?


----------



## Veterano (21 Mar 2009 às 21:07)

Temperaturas nessa zona, tirem as vossas conclusões


----------



## algarvio1980 (21 Mar 2009 às 21:15)

Não acredito nem em trovoadas, nem em chuva, nem nos modelos, nem em nada, isto não vai cair nada, se cair só se for para sujar mais os carros, todos falam em temperaturas que não estão altas, pois não, se calhar isto tem falta é de noites tropicais, se na última noite tive 18ºC de mínima que dizer em Março, viva a seca, e viva a bruxaria algarvia quando eu tiver convicto que vai chover algo de jeito eu logo aviso, mas agora nada vai passar-se, mas tenham cuidado com o Verão 2009 pode surpreender muita gente.


----------



## stormy (21 Mar 2009 às 21:46)

amanhã haverá festa concertezae aqui em lx devido á convergencia da nortada com a lestada espero uma surpresa
quanto ao futuro prevejo apenas que o AA vá para W e uma depressao se instale na europa central favorecendo um fluxo fresco mas seco ( excepto nas zonas do minho ode precipitação fraca poderá ocorrer) de norte.
eu cá prefiro calor e trovoada que vento e frio mas........
ensemble para o litoral centro:


----------



## David sf (21 Mar 2009 às 21:47)

Veterano disse:


> Temperaturas nessa zona, tirem as vossas conclusões



As trovoadas registadas hoje na zona de Jaén, tiveram grande importância, acompanhadas de intensidades de precipitação muito fortes. Eu não sou grande especialista, mas creio que a existência de sistemas montanhosos com altitudes superiores a 3000 m a sueste, a direcção de onde sopra o vento, poderão ter ajudado muito na convecção. Ou não? É que nós aqui no Alentejo, com o vento de leste, a maior altitude que temos nas proximidades, é a Serra de Tentúdia, com cerca de 1000 m de altitude.


----------



## Lightning (21 Mar 2009 às 22:02)

Para os que não acreditam que amanhã não vai haver nada de especial, as hipóteses *aumentaram*:






Caros pessimistas, vocês têm os dias contados tal como os dias de tédio.  

Mas pronto, para não ficarem tristes eu faço-vos uma previsão especial: Amanhã - Céu pouco nublado ou limpo com possibilidade de nortada. Vento em geral fraco. Probabilidade de precipitação: 0,000000001%.


----------



## Lightning (21 Mar 2009 às 22:12)

Veterano disse:


> Temperaturas nessa zona, tirem as vossas conclusões



A única conclusão que tiro é que não é preciso assim tanto calor e/ou humidade como alguns dizem para gerar uma célula.


----------



## Veterano (21 Mar 2009 às 22:26)

Lightning disse:


> A única conclusão que tiro é que não é preciso assim tanto calor e/ou humidade como alguns dizem para gerar uma célula.



  Ora aí está, não sou nem de longe especialista, mas se estão a acontecer trovoadas em regiões de Espanha sem precipitação, temperatura amena, percentagem de humidade média, há aqui qualquer coisa que me escapa...


----------



## Lightning (21 Mar 2009 às 22:32)

Veterano disse:


> Ora aí está, não sou nem de longe especialista, mas se estão a acontecer trovoadas em regiões de Espanha sem precipitação, temperatura amena, percentagem de humidade média, há aqui qualquer coisa que me escapa...



Amanhã uma coisa é certa: haver nebolusidade e descargas atmosféricas. Aguaceiros já não sei dizer. Agora onde e quando (até pode ser apenas em espanha) é esperar para ver....


----------



## Vince (21 Mar 2009 às 22:43)

David sf disse:


> Eu não sou grande especialista, mas creio que a existência de sistemas montanhosos com altitudes superiores a 3000 m a sueste, a direcção de onde sopra o vento, poderão ter ajudado muito na convecção. .



Sim, tem enorme importância, basta olhar para Marrocos onde o Atlas provoca trovoadas todos os dias durante semanas, esse é o nosso calcanhar de Aquiles, quando o calor não é muito é preciso ajuda ortográfica e/ou forte convergência de ventos. Mas comparativamente ao sul de Espanha de hoje à tarde, as condições no GFS para nós amanhã são melhores, calor qb, humidade, frio nos níveis altos, instabilidade. Basicamente o esforço que era preciso para haver trovoadas no sul de Espanha era maior do que o que precisamos nós amanhã, embora nós não tenhamos as montanhas deles.

Em relação à saída das 18z, melhorou um pouco, talvez mesmo para a grande Lisboa ou zona Oeste/Montejunto. Haja esperança.


----------



## Lightning (21 Mar 2009 às 22:46)

Vince disse:


> Haja esperança.



And God bless Portugal *with* Thunderstorms!


----------



## mocha (21 Mar 2009 às 22:50)

Cada vez mais tenho esperança, o benfica ganhou o que eu pensava que ia ser impossivel, acho que amanha vou ter festa por aqui para festejar a taça da cerveja que por sinal não e das que goste muito mas pronto.
Um fim de semana cheio de incertezas com final feliz, será?


----------



## miguel (21 Mar 2009 às 22:52)

mocha disse:


> Cada vez mais tenho esperança, o benfica ganhou o que eu pensava que ia ser impossivel, acho que amanha vou ter festa por aqui para festejar a taça da cerveja que por sinal não e das que goste muito mas pronto.
> Um fim de semana cheio de incertezas com final feliz, será?



Será?? mas tens duvidas!! 

Esta run das 18 só vem reforçar o que tenho vindo a insistir


----------



## Lightning (21 Mar 2009 às 22:56)

miguel disse:


> Será?? mas tens duvidas!!
> 
> Esta run das 18 só vem reforçar o que tenho vindo a insistir



Miguel, olha que existe gente neste fórum que ainda tem dúvidas... 

E não é pouca gente... 

Mas pode ser que amanhã essas dúvidas deixem de existir para essas pessoas.


----------



## Veterano (21 Mar 2009 às 23:02)

Lightning disse:


> Miguel, olha que existe gente neste fórum que ainda tem dúvidas...
> 
> E não é pouca gente...
> 
> Mas pode ser que amanhã essas dúvidas deixem de existir para essas pessoas.



 Talvez sejam seguidores de Decartes, o tal da dúvida radical...


----------



## Chasing Thunder (21 Mar 2009 às 23:04)

Não deitem foguetes antes da festa, amanhã veremos o que vai acontecer.


----------



## David sf (21 Mar 2009 às 23:11)

Nas previsões meteorológicas não há certezas, só há dúvidas. Há é a questão das probabilidades, e amanhã será o dia em que estas serão maiores no que toca à ocorrência de trovoadas desde o início do ano. Contudo, não se podem deitar já os foguetes ao ar. Esperemos para ver amanhã, mas reitero, que na minha opinião as trovoadas serão muito localizadas e efeméras. Alguns de nós serão contemplados, mas a maioria vai ficar a ver navios. Boa sorte a todos.


----------



## Veterano (21 Mar 2009 às 23:16)

Desculpem o Off-Topic, mas assim todos ficam satisfeitos e também dá para cool down


----------



## Mário Barros (21 Mar 2009 às 23:17)

Eu cá continuo na minha, por mais voltas que os modelos dêem, já nada muda  não vai acontecer nada, a não ser na zona da fronteira


----------



## thunderboy (21 Mar 2009 às 23:25)

*Animem-se*


----------



## miguel (21 Mar 2009 às 23:25)

Mário Barros disse:


> Eu cá continuo na minha, por mais voltas que os modelos dêem, já nada muda  não vai acontecer nada, a não ser na zona da fronteira



Na fronteira entre a terra e o mar né!?  que teimoso irra   amanha assim que se forme a primeira trovoada vou me lembrar de ti no meu post


----------



## Snifa (21 Mar 2009 às 23:48)

Veterano disse:


> Desculpem o Off-Topic, mas assim todos ficam satisfeitos e também dá para cool down
> 
> Mais um para matar saudades e aguçar o apetite:
> 
> ...


----------



## nimboestrato (22 Mar 2009 às 00:58)

Previsão do estado do tópico para amanhã (22):
-A norte do sistema montanhoso Montejunto/Estrela :
esperanças  geralmente pouco importantes ou inexistentes. 
Acentuado arrefecimento da expectativa, com formação de mais desânimo
em leitores/interventores  não abrigados.
-Regioes a sul :
esperanças ainda pouco importantes,
aumentando gradualmente a sua consistência para a tarde,
onde há condições para  a possibilidade da ocorrência do contentamento e 
 de tarde iluminada.
Estão igualmente previstos períodos de desilusão de uns,
contentamento de outros,
e até contentamento descontente ( aqueles que, só para acertarem nas previsões aqui avançadas,sacrificarão uma tarde de fascínios mil).
Em todo o território ( do tópico), subida gradual do anti-marasmo meteorológico com os seus valores a aproximarem-se gradualmente dos valores  normais para a época.

Esta previsão foi feita com base no "Ensemble" das emoções.
É apenas uma previsão...


----------



## Henrique (22 Mar 2009 às 00:59)

Apertem os cintos! 



> *SYNOPSIS*
> ...
> Another, weaker upper low resides off the Iberian west coast, maintaining a weak cyclonic circulation at low levels, supporting low level warm/moist advection, which is simulated to result in weak instability during the period. Otherwise, cold/stable conditions, obstructive to deep convection, persist over Europe.
> 
> ...


----------



## Lousano (22 Mar 2009 às 01:11)

nimboestrato disse:


> Previsão do estado do tópico para amanhã (22):
> -A norte do sistema montanhoso Montejunto/Estrela :
> esperanças  geralmente pouco importantes ou inexistentes.
> Acentuado arrefecimento da expectativa, com formação de mais desânimo
> ...




Simplesmente genial.


----------



## thunderboy (22 Mar 2009 às 03:37)

Meus amigos, é esta a situação descrita pela run das 0h do GFS


----------



## thunderboy (22 Mar 2009 às 09:40)

Esta run das 6h elevou o CAPE previsto pela run das 0h


----------



## stormy (22 Mar 2009 às 10:12)

thunderboy disse:


> Esta run das 6h elevou o CAPE previsto pela run das 0h





a precipitaçao é animadora e parece que o litoral , pricipalmente, entre sines e  sintra incluindo lx poderá tambem ser animado á custa de aguaceiros e quiça trovoadas









tambem o painel do GFS das 00h está muito bom antevendo a progressao do AA para W e a entrada de uma depressao na europa central isto tudo aliado á frormaçao de um cavado entre frança e os açores que poderá ser no minimo interessante


----------



## Lightning (22 Mar 2009 às 11:47)

stormy disse:


> a precipitaçao é animadora e parece que o litoral , pricipalmente, entre sines e  sintra incluindo lx poderá tambem ser animado á custa de aguaceiros e quiça trovoadas



A imagem que colocaste no tópico da Análise de Modelos (a imagem do estofex) serve para calar muita gente pessimista daqui. 

Primeiro: se colocaram lá a possibilidade de trovoadas é porque ela existe.

Segundo: tudo bem que podem não haver trovoadas, nem sequer uma, mas a combinação de factores realmente permite a formação de algumas.

Terceiro: se repararem bem a área onde os meteorologistas do Estofex consideram que existe mais probabilidade para a formação destes fenómenos é em sua parte "dentro" de Portugal.

Já agora, refiro-me a esta imagem:





Não tenho mais nada a dizer, apenas que aconteça o que tiver que acontecer.


----------



## trepkos (22 Mar 2009 às 12:02)

Eu cá só acredito quando vir ou ouvir uma trovoada aqui perto que dê para eu lá ir fotografar


----------



## mocha (22 Mar 2009 às 17:14)

Ora bem ja temos alertas


----------



## stormy (22 Mar 2009 às 18:55)

bem....parece que por volta do dia 29 , com o deslocamento do AA para W, uma depressao deslocar-se-há para as ilhas britanicas criando um vale até marrocos .
devido ao vale e á supreficie frontal que antecederá o vale poderemos ter precipitaçao em quantidades razoaveis por todo o pais esta situaçao poderá desenvolver-se do seguinte modo, primeiro uma frente abre caminho ao ar frio e o encurvamento do jet dá origem ao cavado depois o AA retorna para NE isolando o ar frio em altura formando uma cut-off a SW do continente e com movimento para ENE. se esta minha visao se concretizar teremos primeiro algum frio e chuva seguidos de gradual e mais ou menos acentuada subida da temperatura e possiveis aguaceiros e trovoadas mais tarde com o movimento da cut-off para ENE o tempo ficará seco e ameno.
o ensemble está de acordo:


----------



## Lightning (22 Mar 2009 às 19:04)

Porque é que os pessimistas agora não dizem nada? Perderam a língua foi?

Agora que sabem que afinal houve trovoada e alguma precipitação ficam calados como uns ratos...

Só falam quando vos apetece...


----------



## DRC (22 Mar 2009 às 19:09)

Lightning disse:


> Porque é que os pessimistas agora não dizem nada? Perderam a língua foi?
> 
> Agora que sabem que afinal houve trovoada e alguma precipitação ficam calados como uns ratos...
> 
> Só falam quando vos apetece...



Bem, eu tinh a razão.
Nem sequer umas nuvens de jeito apareceram por aqui.
Como seria de esperar no alentejo havia de cair alguma coisa mas não foi nada de especial, mas prontos.


----------



## Lightning (22 Mar 2009 às 19:14)

DRC disse:


> Bem, eu tinh a razão.
> Nem sequer umas nuvens de jeito apareceram por aqui.
> Como seria de esperar no alentejo havia de cair alguma coisa mas não foi nada de especial, mas prontos.



Eu sinceramente já não gasto mais latim, pois é uma perda de tempo.


----------



## Snifa (22 Mar 2009 às 19:16)

DRC disse:


> Bem, eu tinh a razão.
> Nem sequer umas nuvens de jeito apareceram por aqui.
> Como seria de esperar no alentejo  havia de cair alguma coisa mas não foi nada de especial, mas prontos.



Exacto, já era de prever que ocorresse algum aguaceiro e trovoada no Alentejo (mais interior ) esta tarde como aliás se verificou/verifica...mas não é nada de especial....

O  " pessimismo" tem mais a ver com facto de não ser uma situação mais abrangente/activa ... mais distribuida pelo território....

é uma situação vulgar de aguaceiros e trovoadas localizados....as nuvens devem em breve começar a dissipar e não chegarão activas ao  litoral centro/sul...

Vamos aguardar por próximos dias o GFS está a modelar uma mudança que pode ser interessante como referiu o Stormy!


----------



## Mário Barros (22 Mar 2009 às 19:17)

Lightning disse:


> Porque é que os pessimistas agora não dizem nada? Perderam a língua foi?
> 
> Agora que sabem que afinal houve trovoada e alguma precipitação ficam calados como uns ratos...
> 
> Só falam quando vos apetece...



Se bem te lembras, eu ontem defeni linha num mapa as regiões que iam ter trovoadas, e penso que não me enganei 

E eu não tive em casa porque eu o Daniel Vilão e o Gilmet graças ao dia esplenderoso de sol, aproveitámos para ir dar umas voltas por Lisboa, daí a nossa ausência no forum


----------



## Lightning (22 Mar 2009 às 19:20)

Mário Barros disse:


> Se bem te lembras, eu ontem defeni linha num mapa as regiões que iam ter trovoadas, e penso que não me enganei
> 
> E eu não tive em casa porque eu o Daniel Vilão e o Gilmet graças ao dia esplenderoso de sol, aproveitámos para ir dar umas voltas por Lisboa, daí a nossa ausência no forum



Mas eu pergunto... Porquê tanto pessimismo? Porquê isto tudo se todos sabemos que melhores dias virão (mesmo não sabendo quando é que serão esses dias)?

Porquê dizer que "o tempo só vai estar bom" (é uma expressão) quando os coelhos puserem ovos?  (  )

Qualquer dia os visitantes deste fórum começam a pensar que NUNCA MAIS na vida vão ver trovoadas...

Está para vir (muito longe, por este andar) o dia em que finalmente te mostras contente com as previsões, satisfeito... Mas o que é que se há-de fazer... Cada um é como é...


----------



## Nortadas (22 Mar 2009 às 19:24)

nimboestrato disse:


> Previsão do estado do tópico para amanhã (22):
> ...
> aumentando gradualmente a sua consistência para a tarde,
> onde há condições para  a possibilidade da ocorrência do contentamento e
> ...



Ora aqui está uma  previsão que não andará muito longe da realidade, a julgar
pelas 1ªs reacções destes últimos posts.
E quantos não irão surgir ainda mais, uns de contentamento, outros 
de mais uma desilusão.


----------



## DRC (22 Mar 2009 às 19:27)

Lightning disse:


> Mas eu pergunto... Porquê tanto pessimismo? Porquê isto tudo se todos sabemos que melhores dias virão (mesmo não sabendo quando é que serão esses dias)?
> 
> Porquê dizer que "o tempo só vai estar bom" (é uma expressão) quando os coelhos puserem ovos?  (  )
> 
> Qualquer dia os visitantes deste fórum começam a pensar que NUNCA MAIS na vida vão ver trovoadas...



Com certeza que vão haver mais trovoadas, mas as probabilidades de as vermos hoje eram tão poucas, que nem o maior optimista do mundo pensava em vê-las (claro que isto é um exagero)


----------



## Lightning (22 Mar 2009 às 19:33)

DRC disse:


> Com certeza que vão haver mais trovoadas, mas as probabilidades de as vermos hoje eram tão poucas, que nem o maior optimista do mundo pensava em vê-las (claro que isto é um exagero)



Sim eu sei disso. Mas se fores pesquisar nos posts atrás, neste mesmo tópico, existem utilizadores que disseram mesmo que hoje não ir haver nada. E não foi o que aconteceu. 

Caiu precipitação e houveram relâmpagos. Podes comprová-lo nos vários tópicos das várias regiões de Portugal.


----------



## rozzo (22 Mar 2009 às 19:37)

Oh Mário, acho que mesmo assim.. Se fores ver as imagens de satélite, radar, e descargas actuais, vais ver que não estás assim tão certo..
Já viste bem onde andam as trovoadas agora??

Claro que a probabilidade em Lisboa era pequena, mas é sempre pequena, por 1001 factores geográficos..
Mas reduzir à àrea que reduziste com tanta confiança, tendo em conta o aspecto generalizado dos modelos, era demasiado confiante..


----------



## Mário Barros (22 Mar 2009 às 19:46)

rozzo disse:


> Oh Mário, acho que mesmo assim.. Se fores ver as imagens de satélite, radar, e descargas actuais, vais ver que não estás assim tão certo..
> Já viste bem onde andam as trovoadas agora??
> 
> Claro que a probabilidade em Lisboa era pequena, mas é sempre pequena, por 1001 factores geográficos..
> Mas reduzir à àrea que reduziste com tanta confiança, tendo em conta o aspecto generalizado dos modelos, era demasiado confiante..



Sim, tens razão mas acho que não andei muito longe da realidade, aliás no Alentejo foi na zona onde exactamente esperava, e todo o resto, veio por acréscimo, não há nortada, estamos com sorte


----------



## Brunomc (22 Mar 2009 às 19:48)

> Sim, tens razão mas acho que não andei muito longe da realidade, aliás no Alentejo foi na zona onde exactamente esperava, e todo o resto, veio por acréscimo, não há nortada, estamos com sorte



o CAPE do GFS acertou


----------



## ferreira5 (22 Mar 2009 às 20:03)

E para o próximo fim-de-semana será que é desta que o frio se vem despedir do norte?


----------



## actioman (22 Mar 2009 às 20:15)

Brunomc disse:


> o CAPE do GFS acertou


----------



## stormy (22 Mar 2009 às 20:15)

stormy disse:


> bem....parece que por volta do dia 29 , com o deslocamento do AA para W, uma depressao deslocar-se-há para as ilhas britanicas criando um vale até marrocos .
> devido ao vale e á supreficie frontal que antecederá o vale poderemos ter precipitaçao em quantidades razoaveis por todo o pais esta situaçao poderá desenvolver-se do seguinte modo, primeiro uma frente abre caminho ao ar frio e o encurvamento do jet dá origem ao cavado depois o AA retorna para NE isolando o ar frio em altura formando uma cut-off a W do continente e com movimento rapido para ENE. se esta minha visao se concretizar teremos primeiro algum frio e chuva seguidos de gradual e mais ou menos acentuada subida da temperatura e possiveis aguaceiros e trovoadas mais tarde com o movimento da cut-off para ENE o tempo ficará seco e ameno.
> o ensemble está de acordo:



o ECMWF concorda com a minha visao dos prox dias  esta situaçao seria interessante se acontecer pois para alem de uma frente fria teriamos um cavado e a formaçao de uma baixa em altura com as respectivas trovoadas e instabilidade.
apesar de tudo seria um bem de pouca dura pois a frente entraria no sabado o cavado formar-se-ia domingo e 2f  e a cut-off  formar-se ia 3f e na 4f ( movendo-se rapidamente para ENE  causando festa no mediterraneo ocidental) sendo que na 4f entraria uma segunda frente apos a qual o AA viria para NE portanto a partir de 4f/5f o ceu tornar-se-ia limpo, as temperaturas subiriam bem e o vento rodaria de N para o quadrante E.
é de realçar que esta situaçao traria temperaturas normais para a epoca ( nao traria muito frio devido ao trajecto maritimo da massa de ar) e com isso neve a cotas medias ( 900-1200mts).
nos prox dias até sabado ainda há condiçoes favoravei a convecçao vespertina especialmente no interior


----------



## miguel (22 Mar 2009 às 20:19)

E pronto os pessimistas perderam  eu estou no Litoral e vi relâmpagos ao inicio da noite    Agora durante a semana vamos ter algo do tipo dia sim dia não e vão voltar a rebentar pipocas algures pelo Sul


----------



## Lightning (22 Mar 2009 às 20:20)

miguel disse:


> E pronto os pessimistas perderam   eu estou no Litoral e vi relâmpagos ao inicio da noite    Agora durante a semana vamos ter algo do tipo dia sim dia não e vão voltar a rebentar pipocas algures pelo Sul



E hão-de voltar a perder de novo. Ainda vi umas boas formações, também.


----------



## stormy (22 Mar 2009 às 20:23)

Lightning disse:


> E hão-de voltar a perder de novo. Ainda vi umas boas formações, também.



desulpa ai mas esta conversa nao é um pouco off-topic e infantil?


----------



## Lightning (22 Mar 2009 às 20:25)

stormy disse:


> desulpa ai mas esta conversa nao é um pouco off-topic e infantil?



Por um lado tens razão, sim. Mas pelo outro não. 

Esta conversa é infantil, tudo graças não só a mim mas também a outras pessoas deste fórum... 

E não é off-topic de todo. Eu falei em formações de nuvens que vi hoje.

Mas realmente é melhor ficar por aqui sim, não gasto mais latim por ninguém acerca deste assunto.


----------



## stormy (22 Mar 2009 às 20:28)

Lightning disse:


> Por um lado tens razão, sim. Mas pelo outro não.
> 
> Esta conversa é infantil, tudo graças não só a mim mas também a outras pessoas deste fórum...
> 
> ...


----------



## Mário Barros (22 Mar 2009 às 20:30)

Vai para aqui uma comichão coçem, coçem, que estou-me a rir  que vos lê parece que houve tanta actividade eléctrica com nos trópicos


----------



## Lightning (22 Mar 2009 às 20:30)

Stormy, falando em modelos e previsões para os próximos dias (falando até ao final desta semana que vai começar)... 

Penso que os modelos ainda vão mexer bastante nas previsões... Colocar ou tirar um bocado de ar frio e não só...


----------



## stormy (22 Mar 2009 às 20:37)

Lightning disse:


> Stormy, falando em modelos e previsões para os próximos dias (falando até ao final desta semana que vai começar)...
> 
> Penso que os modelos ainda vão mexer bastante nas previsões... Colocar ou tirar um bocado de ar frio e não só...





stormy disse:


> bem....parece que por volta do dia 29 , com o deslocamento do AA para W, uma depressao deslocar-se-há para as ilhas britanicas criando um vale até marrocos .
> devido ao vale e á supreficie frontal que antecederá o vale poderemos ter precipitaçao em quantidades razoaveis por todo o pais esta situaçao poderá desenvolver-se do seguinte modo, primeiro uma frente abre caminho ao ar frio e o encurvamento do jet dá origem ao cavado depois o AA retorna para NE isolando o ar frio em altura formando uma cut-off a W do continente e com movimento rapido para ENE. se esta minha visao se concretizar teremos primeiro algum frio e chuva seguidos de gradual e mais ou menos acentuada subida da temperatura e possiveis aguaceiros e trovoadas mais tarde com o movimento da cut-off para ENE o tempo ficará seco e ameno.
> o ensemble está de acordo:



o ECMWF concorda com a minha visao dos prox dias  esta situaçao seria interessante se acontecer pois para alem de uma frente fria teriamos um cavado e a formaçao de uma baixa em altura com as respectivas trovoadas e instabilidade.
apesar de tudo seria um bem de pouca dura pois a frente entraria no sabado o cavado formar-se-ia domingo e 2f  e a cut-off  formar-se ia 3f e na 4f ( movendo-se rapidamente para ENE  causando festa no mediterraneo ocidental) sendo que na 4f entraria uma segunda frente apos a qual o AA viria para NE portanto a partir de 4f/5f o ceu tornar-se-ia limpo, as temperaturas subiriam bem e o vento rodaria de N para o quadrante E.
é de realçar que esta situaçao traria temperaturas normais para a epoca ( nao traria muito frio devido ao trajecto maritimo da massa de ar) e com isso neve a cotas medias ( 900-1200mts).
nos prox dias até sabado ainda há condiçoes favoravei a convecçao vespertina especialmente no interior








como ves eu já tinha feito um post sobre isso mas niguem ligou porque estavam todos a contar DEA´S e a discutir sobre quem tinha razao......e quem tinha? ninguem nem os modelos porque em meteo ninguem tem razao mas todos temos uma parte  da razao.
o que dizes acerca de que os modelos vao mudar é logicamente verdade mas se veres o ensemble vês que há uma certa concordancia e acima de tudo o ecm e o gfs tambem estao em concordancia.


----------



## Lightning (22 Mar 2009 às 20:41)

stormy disse:


> como ves eu já tinha feito um post sobre isso mas niguem ligou porque estavam todos a contar DEA´S e a discutir sobre quem tinha razao......e quem tinha? ninguem nem os modelos porque em meteo ninguem tem razao mas todos temos uma parte  da razao.
> o que dizes acerca de que os modelos vao mudar é logicamente verdade mas se veres o ensemble vês que há uma certa concordancia e acima de tudo o ecm e o gfs tambem estao em concordancia.



Sim eu tinha visto o teu post, e acredita que não "ignorei" de todo. Existe uma concordância, tal como tu dizes, acredito que essa concordância nos próximos dias se vai manter.


----------



## Mário Barros (22 Mar 2009 às 20:43)

As trovoadas durante a semana vão ser tantas como hoje  daqueles do estilo toca e foge.


----------



## bezaranha (22 Mar 2009 às 20:47)

Peço desculpa pelo off-topic mas não resisto!!! Quando houver uma trovoada vou ter dificuldade em escolher entre: ir para a rua fotografar ou ficar agarrada ao pc seguindo o benfica/sporting dos pessimistas/optimistas


----------



## stormy (22 Mar 2009 às 21:01)

Lightning disse:


> Sim eu tinha visto o teu post, e acredita que não "ignorei" de todo. Existe uma concordância, tal como tu dizes, acredito que essa concordância nos próximos dias se vai manter.


----------



## Mário Barros (22 Mar 2009 às 22:23)

Parece que a atmosfera se vai incendiar


----------



## Veterano (22 Mar 2009 às 22:31)

Interessante esta Run das 18z do GFS: segundo ela, no próximo sábado a depressão que continua a pairar nas costas ocidentais da PI atrai com grande intensidade uma enorme massa de ar frio proveniente do norte da Europa Sobre isso todos os modelos estão de acordo. Qustão a colocar: por quanto tempo se irá manter a instabilidade e de forma afectará o nosso país


----------



## Lightning (22 Mar 2009 às 22:52)

O que é que se passa com o Meteociel - modelos do GFS??

Reparem nas horas dos modelos a partir das 150h  

1:00 - 7:00 - 13:00 - 19:00 - 1:00 - *8:00 - 14:00 - 20:00 - 2:00* por aí fora 

Essas horas são diferentes das horas de previsão padrão. Porquê?


----------



## DMartins (22 Mar 2009 às 22:56)

Lightning disse:


> O que é que se passa com o Meteociel - modelos do GFS??
> 
> Reparem nas horas dos modelos a partir das 150h
> 
> ...



Está marado como as previsões...
Além de que salta de dias para dias alternados


----------



## kikofra (22 Mar 2009 às 22:56)

Lightning disse:


> O que é que se passa com o Meteociel - modelos do GFS??
> 
> Reparem nas horas dos modelos a partir das 150h
> 
> ...



nao tem anda a ver com a mudança de hora?


----------



## Veterano (22 Mar 2009 às 22:56)

Lightning disse:


> O que é que se passa com o Meteociel - modelos do GFS??
> 
> Reparem nas horas dos modelos a partir das 150h
> 
> ...



 Não será por causa da mudança da hora no dia 29 de Março?


----------



## Lightning (22 Mar 2009 às 22:57)

Veterano disse:


> Não será por causa da mudança da hora no dia 29 de Março?



Nem me tinha lembrado disso.


----------



## nimboestrato (23 Mar 2009 às 03:11)

Nem a montanha pariu um rato nem 
os do contentamento descontente cantam vitória.
E neste empate técnico,tanta discussão estéril  para quê?
Eu é que disse. Eu é que sei.
Vocês não pescam nada...etc,etc...
Este tópico não é, volto a insistir, com a liberdade que tenho
de apenas ser um entusiasta participante,
um tópico de fezadas e palpites.
E muito menos de louros.
E não me venham com a conversa de castrações.
Aqui pode-se também brincar.
Então não o  fiz no meu último post?
O Vince não o faz com Obama?
Esta história do Eu é que, eu  já vos avisei, Eu, o muito Eu,que tudo sei,
e todos sabemos que quando assim é pouco sabem,é  mesmo incomodativa.
e inibe-me .
Mas afinal que é que eu vou dizer?
eu queria dizer que os modelos estão em sintonia para vários dias
e apontam para um próximo fim de semana que nada terá a ver com este.
Até já aqui o foi dito.
Mas o que é que isso interessa ?
Resvala na couraça deste eu é que sei,
como se a Meteorologia fosse  um saber muito antigo.
Uma palavra para aqueles que, felizmente  em maior número,
e que amiúde ,tentam interpretar o tempo que nos espera, com base nos modelos de previsão:
-continuem .
Vamos continuar  a dar vida a este tópico.


----------



## thunderboy (23 Mar 2009 às 08:13)

Aqui estão os ovos que o coelho largou ontem





Total:323 descargas até às 22h.


----------



## Aurélio (23 Mar 2009 às 09:23)

Depois de alguns dias de autentico verão o tempo agora passou do sol para as nuvens altas ou baixas, e a ventania de leste.
Mantem-se o tempo seco e as previsões para os proximos dias mantem para aqui o tempo como tem estado.
Para o proximo fim de semana alguma coisa pode mudar ou então não ....


----------



## Veterano (23 Mar 2009 às 09:30)

Aurélio disse:


> Depois de alguns dias de autentico verão o tempo agora passou do sol para as nuvens altas ou baixas, e a ventania de leste.
> Mantem-se o tempo seco e as previsões para os proximos dias mantem para aqui o tempo como tem estado.
> Para o proximo fim de semana alguma coisa pode mudar ou então não ....



 Parece inevitável, Aurélio, uma mudança radical no próximo fim de semana, já no sábado, todos os modelos o apontam e não falta assim tanto tempo. Mesmo para o Algarve, segundo o GFS, a instabilidade vai chegar


----------



## Snifa (23 Mar 2009 às 11:27)

Mudança radical sem dúvida e esta última run das 6 z veio confirmar a alteração de padrão que está a ser modelada e a começar no próximo fim de semana!

Uma mudança de contrastes , depois de dias e dias de tempo anormalmente quente/seco para a época, surge uma entrada fria de norte e com precipitação associada!

A acontecer, a neve está garantida pelo menos para as terras altas e quiçá um pouco mais baixas...!

venha o frio e a chuva/neve que já tenho saudades!


----------



## Mário Barros (23 Mar 2009 às 11:38)

Aurélio disse:


> Depois de alguns dias de autentico verão o tempo agora passou do sol para as nuvens altas ou baixas, e a ventania de leste.
> Mantem-se o tempo seco e as previsões para os proximos dias mantem para aqui o tempo como tem estado.
> Para o proximo fim de semana alguma coisa pode mudar ou então não ....



Eu tambem só acredito quando vir  isto tá tudo em crise, só acredito no Pai Natal quando ele largar os presentes.

De tudo aquilo que os modelos estão a prever, a única coisa que irá restar será certamente a nortada.


----------



## David sf (23 Mar 2009 às 12:17)

Snifa disse:


> Mudança radical sem dúvida e esta última run das 6 z veio confirmar a alteração de padrão que está a ser modelada e a começar no próximo fim de semana!
> 
> Uma mudança de contrastes , depois de dias e dias de tempo anormalmente quente/seco para a época, surge uma entrada fria de norte e com precipitação associada!
> 
> ...



Também tenho saudades e acho que o Inverno vai-se despedir em beleza, já em plena Primavera. Creio que o eventual choque da massa de ar quente que temos com a de ar frio que entraria poderia provocar uma situação muito interessante.
Mas esperemos mais umas 48 horas, está a entrar no período crítico em que os modelos gostam de retirar tudo. Lembro que exactamente há uma semana quase todos os modelos davam para hoje uma depressão com muito frio associado centrada na PI e vê-se o que aconteceu.


----------



## miguel (23 Mar 2009 às 12:21)

Antes da entrada fria do fim de semana (28/29), iremos ter dois dias bem quentes em principio na quinta e sexta onde até poderia bater as máximas actuais do ano em alguns locais  depois sim essa entrada fria que parece se ir confirmando saída após saída...Mas ainda antes de tudo isso os dias de terça, quarta e quinta são dias de convecção no sul durante a tarde


----------



## Lightning (23 Mar 2009 às 12:23)

miguel disse:


> Antes da entrada fria do fim de semana (28/29), iremos ter dois dias bem quentes em principio na quinta e sexta onde até poderia bater as máximas actuais do ano em alguns locais  depois sim essa entrada fria que parece se ir confirmando saída após saída...Mas ainda antes de tudo isso os dias de terça, quarta e quinta são dias de convecção no sul durante a tarde



No Sul e também no Interior...


----------



## actioman (23 Mar 2009 às 13:03)

Realmente a meteorologia é uma caixinha de surpresas! 

Já viram a mudança radical de padrão em apenas 42h!!! 











No Norte de Portugal passamos de uma cota de neve a rondar os 2000 mts para uma que andará pelos 400 mts! 

Fantástico!


----------



## miguel (23 Mar 2009 às 13:07)

actioman disse:


> Realmente a meteorologia é uma caixinha de surpresas!
> 
> Já viram a mudança radical de padrão em apenas 42h!!!
> 
> ...



Exacto! e o choque térmico brutal em que na sexta a temperatura está acima dos 20 em todo o Portugal chegando mesmo perto dos 30ºC no sul e Centro para no Domingo estar abaixo dos 10ºc de máxima no Norte e a rondar os 15ºc no resto do pais   isto se não tirar o que esta run das 06 mostra, mas acredito que tire um pouco de frio, mas a entrada fria para mim está praticamente confirmada


----------



## Mário Barros (23 Mar 2009 às 13:10)

actioman disse:


> Realmente a meteorologia é uma caixinha de surpresas!
> 
> Já viram a mudança radical de padrão em apenas 42h!!!
> 
> ...



Maldito aquecimento global   adorava que o cenário se cumprisse, embora no Verão já tenhamos tido situações idênticas, de quedas de 10ºC e 12ºC de um dia para o outro  e mais que uma vez no mesmo ano.


----------



## stormy (23 Mar 2009 às 14:29)

tenham calma meus caros infelizmente o ensemble das 6z ( coisa que muitos de nos desprezamos para nao ter ataques cardiacos) tirou o frio todo para o mediterraneo central e pos o AA a NNW da peninsula com nortada no litoral e uma descida acentuada da temperatura para valores normais ou até ligeiramente baixos ( entre 0 a 850hpa em bragança e 4 a 850hpa em sagres) e tambem tirou muita,muita agua


----------



## Veterano (23 Mar 2009 às 15:01)

O IM espanhol já avança com previsões de queda de neve para sábado e domingo a cotas entre 400-600 metros, quase de certeza com precipitação, para a província de Ourense

 O nosso IM, mais comedido, apenas indica possibilidade de precipitação mais fraca, sem neve, para Bragança, nos mesmos dias.


----------



## ALV72 (23 Mar 2009 às 15:27)

Já agora que a chuva (pelo menos para o Sul) só venha ou antes do dia 2 ou depois do dia 6, é que não dava nada jeito ir para o Algarve vêr o Rali de Portugal e a chover 

Vamos vêr o que nos reserva o tempo a partir do dia 2.

Um abraço
Joao


----------



## Aristocrata (23 Mar 2009 às 19:15)

Deixem-me ser malandro: o frio que os modelos trazem que se mantenha pelo menos 1 semana. E isto porquê? Parece que há um passeio a ser marcado para o fim de semana seguinte na zona de Sanábria (a norte de Bragança para quem não sabe) e se assim se proporcionar as emoções estarão garantidas...é aproveitar o que resta do inverno - neste caso uma primavera invernosa é de esperar por uns dias.
Mas, e há sempre um mas, este filme pode ir parar à prateleira e ser substituido por um filme daqueles que ganham óscares porque facilmente entendível e "engolível" mas não nos trazem emoções...um bom filme de acção "à moda antiga", com violência Q.B., é o que o pessoal gosta de ver - em termos estritamente meteorológicos!!!
Venha o frio, a chuva, o vento, a neve, a trovoada...o *CAOS!* É dele que todos esperam para quebrar a monotonia.
Quanto à chuva para sábado, aqui na minha terra estamos conversados - nem vê-la! No resto do país ela estará presente. Cliquem aqui


----------



## Veterano (23 Mar 2009 às 19:23)

Aristocrata disse:


> Deixem-me ser malandro: o frio que os modelos trazem que se mantenha pelo menos 1 semana. E isto porquê? Parece que há um passeio a ser marcado para o fim de semana seguinte na zona de Sanábria (a norte de Bragança para quem não sabe) e se assim se proporcionar as emoções estarão garantidas...é aproveitar o que resta do inverno - neste caso uma primavera invernosa é de esperar por uns dias.



 Parece garantida uma boa recarga de neve para a Sanabria e mesmo do lado português para Montesinho, a partir do próximo fim de semana! Com a instabilidade a manter-se na semana a seguir, o passeio que mencionas pode ser uma despedida condigna deste Inverno


----------



## Aristocrata (23 Mar 2009 às 19:23)

Gostaria de mostrar apenas este modelo baseado no GFS, que mostra claramente a trajectória do ar frio proveniente de Norte/Nordeste, sendo de assinalar a posição do AA e do centro depressionário, os quais em conjunto arrastam a tal massa de ar que arrefecerá o domingo, dia 28.




Desculpem por não ser uma imagem igual às que normalmente apresentam...


----------



## David sf (23 Mar 2009 às 19:53)

As saídas das 12h, tanto do GFS como a do Europeu, foram mais suaves. A precipitação foi-se quase toda e o frio muito menos duradouro. A chave será, como sempre nos últimos tempos, a existência ou não de bloqueio no Atlântico norte. Se tal acontecer, muito pouco provável, poderá ocorrer uma entrada muito fria de nordeste, caso contrário dois dias de nortada e o AA volta a tomar conta do assunto. Precipitação aqui para o sul, em ambos os cenários, muito pouca, mas a que ocorrer poderá ser de neve a cotas relativamente baixas, principalmente se ocorrer entrada de nordeste.
De notar que nos diagramas dos ensembles, a saída principal, apesar de fria, é a mais quente de todas.


----------



## Mário Barros (23 Mar 2009 às 19:57)

Queda brutal da temperatura a partir de dia de 28,  a precipitação praticamente não existe.


----------



## ferreira5 (23 Mar 2009 às 20:01)

Penso que só na quarta é que poderemos deitar alguns foguetes...porque como vem sendo hábito os modelos começam por colocar a hipótese mais extrema e depois vão ajustando e normalmente suavizando...mesmo assim a manter-se esta situação tal como está, mais uma vez ficará grande parte da precipitação nas montanhas de Espanha, e digo isto porque é que se verifica sempre aqui em Bragança. Como tal para já mantenho e aconselho a manter as expectativas moderadas, para que se houver uma desilusão não custe tanto! Mas desde já sublinho que não estou a ser pessimista! E esperemos que o AA com o passar dos dias não se desloque cada vez mais para leste...


----------



## stormy (23 Mar 2009 às 20:30)

pois é os modelos andam a reduzir a animaçao.....tudo se resumirá a nortada com alguma chuva a norte e pouca a sul e descida da temperatura que poderá voltar a subir com a vinda do AA para E a partir de meados da prox semana.
o enseble das 12z:


----------



## Mário Barros (23 Mar 2009 às 20:37)

stormy disse:


> pois é os modelos andam a reduzir a animaçao.....tudo se resumirá a nortada com alguma chuva a norte e pouca a sul e descida da temperatura que poderá voltar a subir com a vinda do AA para E a partir de meados da prox semana.
> o enseble das 12z:



Uma nortada que não será nada fraca  era de esperar que a única coisa que sobrasse dos modelos fosse ela  tem estado muito quente, ela teria que aparecer mais tarde ou mais cedo, não fosse ela um elemento "corrector" de desiquilibrios energéticos, isto é, quando existe demasiado calor, ela acaba quase sempre por aparecer mais tarde ou mais cedo, para que possa corrigir o "excesso" em questão.


----------



## ferreira5 (23 Mar 2009 às 22:24)

Bem por este andar (run das 18), para o próximo fim-de-semana vamos é continuar com Sol...


----------



## Veterano (23 Mar 2009 às 22:53)

ferreira5 disse:


> Bem por este andar (run das 18), para o próximo fim-de-semana vamos é continuar com Sol...



  Este volte-face do GFS, dado o historial, era previsível. Também a run das 18z não me parece muito fiável. Tudo se vai jogar nas runs das 00z do GFS e do modelo europeu.

  Acho estranho que a atmosfera se normalize apenas com ligeiras perturbações, depois de tanto tempo com temperaturas tão altas...


----------



## miguel (23 Mar 2009 às 22:59)

Pois era o que temia, a entrada até se pode confirmar mas mais fraca do que foi mostrada anteriormente! quanto a convecção durante os dias de terça, quarta e quinta continua lá algum potencial  quinta e sexta podem e devem ser dias bem quentes com temperaturas a tocar os 30ºC em muitos pontos do Centro e Sul para dois dias depois estarem 10 a 15ºc mais baixas


----------



## Veterano (23 Mar 2009 às 23:24)

Para não nos deitarmos mal-dispostos, deixo aqui a previsão do GME para domingo. Boa noite a todos


----------



## algarvio1980 (23 Mar 2009 às 23:56)

Como é bom ver os modelos, olhar para eles e dizer onde pára a chuva, quando só pensam em entradas frias parecem que não chegou ainda, eu quero é chuva e chuva, agora entradas frias para quê, que se lixe as entradas frias, quando até 8 de Abril colocam 0 mm que dizer, viva a seca, Março 0 mm, Abril idem, Maio é capaz de salvar alguma coisa. Se alguns chamam pessimismo eu afirmo é a realidade que saudades que tenho da chuva que se lixe o frio, a neve e tudo o resto, eu quero é chuva e trovoadas que saudades do mês de Setembro desde daí só um tempo miserável vou com 176 mm igual à seca 2004/2005.
Para não virem logo criticar eu falo em relação ao Algarve.


----------



## Mário Barros (24 Mar 2009 às 00:01)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Como é bom ver os modelos, olhar para eles e dizer onde pára a chuva, quando só pensam em entradas frias parecem que não chegou ainda, eu quero é chuva e chuva, agora entradas frias para quê, que se lixe as entradas frias, quando até 8 de Abril colocam 0 mm que dizer, viva a seca, Março 0 mm, Abril idem, Maio é capaz de salvar alguma coisa. Se alguns chamam pessimismo eu afirmo é a realidade que saudades que tenho da chuva que se lixe o frio, a neve e tudo o resto, eu quero é chuva e trovoadas que saudades do mês de Setembro desde daí só um tempo miserável vou com 176 mm igual à seca 2004/2005.
> Para não virem logo criticar eu falo em relação ao Algarve.



Concordo plenamente, só acho que desta vez o mês que salvou a nossa situação de uma seca pior foi Janeiro


----------



## ferreira5 (24 Mar 2009 às 00:29)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Como é bom ver os modelos, olhar para eles e dizer onde pára a chuva, quando só pensam em entradas frias parecem que não chegou ainda, eu quero é chuva e chuva, agora entradas frias para quê, que se lixe as entradas frias, quando até 8 de Abril colocam 0 mm que dizer, viva a seca, Março 0 mm, Abril idem, Maio é capaz de salvar alguma coisa. Se alguns chamam pessimismo eu afirmo é a realidade que saudades que tenho da chuva que se lixe o frio, a neve e tudo o resto, eu quero é chuva e trovoadas que saudades do mês de Setembro desde daí só um tempo miserável vou com 176 mm igual à seca 2004/2005.
> Para não virem logo criticar eu falo em relação ao Algarve.



Se falas em relação ao Algarve, porque é que falas em neve?
O frio e a neve não fazem parte do clima algarvio...por isso é normal que tu queiras chuva...não seria normal quereres neve!


----------



## meteo (24 Mar 2009 às 00:57)

Para zonas que estão em seca,seja o Algarve ou não o que é preciso é chuva e não neve...  Também adoro neve,mas nesta altura e sabendo que este Inverno já tivemos tanta,bom,bom era chuva e já agora trovoadas que teem sido inexistentes!
Esta semana continua o calor..Este mes passava muito bem por Maio ou JUnho  Na próxima semana há que ter esperança que o frio e a chuva vem mesmo e para ficar..Duvido muito que não chova bem mais em Abril do que choveu neste mes! Venha ela


----------



## nimboestrato (24 Mar 2009 às 05:54)

Veterano disse:


> Para não nos deitarmos mal-dispostos, deixo aqui a previsão do GME para domingo...



Fui-me deitar bem disposto conforme sugestão tua e do GME,
mas depressa comecei a dar voltas na cama.
Eram muitos os pesadelos.
O 1º surgiu logo no 1º sono






[/URL][/IMG]

Não queria acreditar que o GFS tivesse tido esta alteração,
mas lá me virei para o outro lado a ver se acalmava.
Mas depressa me assaltou um 2º pesadelo que me despertou do sono já  leve






[/URL][/IMG]

O ECMWF não fazia a coisa por menos.
Voltei a virar-me na cama . Voltas e mais voltas e enfim
lá acalmei à espera da previsão do UKMO ,grande referência 
apesar de nestas páginas ser pouco citado e ainda na esperança
de um quadro diferente






[/URL][/IMG]

Pois é:- não adianta. levantei-me de tão desperto que fiquei,
vim à cozinha buscar uma bebida e pensei:
-que diabo.Ainda é Março.Calma rapaz.Até ao Verão, há ainda  muito
tempo, para vir bom (mau) tempo.Tem calma.Há períodos assim.
E voltei para a cama.Vou tentar dormir mais um pouco.
vai ser difícil..........


----------



## Aristocrata (24 Mar 2009 às 06:18)

Que chatice. Olhei agora mesmo para as imagens de satélite da PI e...voilá: céu limpo! Céu limpo na minha zona, na zona norte...
Mas reparei num pormenor: o Algarve, ou parte dele está com uma quantidade de nuvens que se fosse por aqui diria - vem aí chuvinha...e chuvinha boa meninos. Pelo menos parece


----------



## kikofra (24 Mar 2009 às 06:48)

Para descontrair aconselho-os a nao tomar banho nos açores.


----------



## psm (24 Mar 2009 às 08:42)

Deixem de bater no IM enviem um mail, pois isto é uma gralha informática.
Quanto a previsão do ECMWF é de facto muito má para o Algarve pois nenhuma precipitação irá ocorrer com esta saida(00), e tanta falta lá faz.


----------



## Veterano (24 Mar 2009 às 09:05)

psm disse:


> Deixem de bater no IM enviem um mail, pois isto é uma gralha informática.
> Quanto a previsão do ECMWF é de facto muito má para o Algarve pois nenhuma precipitação irá ocorrer com esta saida(00), e tanta falta lá faz.



  Pelo menos o GFS e o IM dão chuva para o Alentejo e Algarve para o dia de hoje Quanto às nossas expectativas, estão a sair furadas, mas que querem, vamos seguir teimando...


----------



## Chasing Thunder (24 Mar 2009 às 09:31)

Aviso do Estofex para Hoje.






...Morocco, SW Iberian Peninsula...

On the east flank of a retrograde low, in a warm sector, deep layer shear is around 20 m/s and enhanced SREH, and rather explosive looking developments in satellite indicate a potential for potent multicell (and perhaps supercell) storms with large hail as main threat, in the afternoon most likely over Morocco and more south/eastward than this morning. Over sea instability appears elevated. DCAPE and boundary-relative shear as well as fast MCS propagation suggest there is some chance of severe gusts.


----------



## David sf (24 Mar 2009 às 09:52)

Após a calamidade modelística desta noite, não vejo ponta por onde se pegar nos modelos para qualquer coisa de jeito. Tirando o dia de hoje, com alguma precipitação a sul, não há nada de nada. Este sadismo dos modelos começa a ser insuportável, criam falsas expectativas e nada acontece. É que foram todos os modelos a prever "festa" para o fim de semana, e todos tiraram, ou vão tirar, no dia de hoje.


----------



## Snifa (24 Mar 2009 às 10:09)

David sf disse:


> Após a calamidade modelística desta noite, não vejo ponta por onde se pegar nos modelos para qualquer coisa de jeito. Tirando o dia de hoje, com alguma precipitação a sul, não há nada de nada. Este sadismo dos modelos começa a ser insuportável, criam falsas expectativas e nada acontece. É que foram todos os modelos a prever "festa" para o fim de semana, e todos tiraram, ou vão tirar, no dia de hoje.



Isto está mesmo mau...vamos acabar por ter apenas uma mudança de circulação para Norte e correspondente descida das temperaturas,com alguma nortada.... precipitação vai ser nula ou muito fraca/pouco significativa....e isto se o AA não se estender mais em crista sobre o norte da PI causando nova circulação de Leste....

Em Abril...águas mil....vamos ver se não é secas mil......

Era mais desejável uma mudança de tempo  para depressões atlânticas com frentes activas  do que para uma entrada de Norte....mas enfim....vamos aguardar pelos desenvolvimentos.....a chuva está a fazer falta e se Abril for como em Março ....não sei como será....


----------



## stormy (24 Mar 2009 às 10:12)

as espectativas sairam totalmente furadas e os modelos tiraram quase tudo em 24h basicamente teremos descida de temperatura  PARA VALORES NORMAIS nortada e talvez trovoadas e aguaceiros devido á entrada de ar frio em altura e posteriormente á superficie que garantirao um bom gradiente vertical tambem o mar devera subir um pouco.
o estofex para hoje está fabuloso e espero que hája condiçoes boas ou razoaveis para as trovoadas e aguaceiros até sabado/ domingo porque depois é só aguaceiros no norte e centro e quiça aguaceiros fracos no sul aguaceiros esses com tendencia a desaparecer com a volta do AA lá para inicios da prox semana e com a diminuiçao do gradiente vertical.
mais á frente só se avista AA sol e calor.............


----------



## Veterano (24 Mar 2009 às 10:53)

Resta-nos para já uma consolação: segundo o GFS, a caminhada na Sanabria a 4 de Abril irá ser efectuada com tempo primaveril, logo o assalto ao Peña Trevinca vai-se concretizar...


----------



## Mário Barros (24 Mar 2009 às 12:45)

Que bela nortada nos espera


----------



## YuRiSsS (24 Mar 2009 às 12:54)

Quais são as probabilidades de hoje se cair umas trovoadas pelo alentejo ?

No Domingo caiu uma por estas bandas quando menos se esperava.


----------



## Lightning (24 Mar 2009 às 13:21)

YuRiSsS disse:


> Quais são as probabilidades de hoje se cair umas trovoadas pelo alentejo ?
> 
> No Domingo caiu uma por estas bandas quando menos se esperava.



Acredita que em comparação com domingo, por exemplo, isto está bem melhor... 

Pode ser que seja desta.


----------



## Aurélio (24 Mar 2009 às 13:54)

Probabilidade de trovoadas provavelmente zero, a não ser que as nuvens façam marcha atrás e voltem para visitar Portugal ... mas o mais provável é gozarmos mais uma fantástica tarde de sol ... pelo menos aqui no Algarve !!

As imagens de satélite e de radar dizem que eu tenho razão ... a não ser que as nuvens façam marcha atrás como disse anteriormente !!


----------



## ac_cernax (24 Mar 2009 às 14:07)

Mais uma tarde animada para o sul segundo o IM.





Edit: 14:12 - Os avisos já foram retirados...


----------



## Aurélio (24 Mar 2009 às 14:12)

ac_cernax disse:


> Mais uma tarde animada para o sul segundo o IM.



Já agora carrega naquela coisinha que tem os avisos e ve o que eles dizem !!

"Aguaceiros localmente fortes no periodo das 11h das 14h"

Por Faro cairam duas gotas em cima da minha cabeça, em cima do *Algarvio1980* se estava na rua devem ter caído o equivalente e o *Tornado* se estava na rua, talvez umas 10 gotas


----------



## Mário Barros (24 Mar 2009 às 14:18)

Aurélio disse:


> Já agora carrega naquela coisinha que tem os avisos e ve o que eles dizem !!
> 
> "Aguaceiros localmente fortes no periodo das 11h das 14h"
> 
> Por Faro cairam duas gotas em cima da minha cabeça, em cima do *Algarvio1980* se estava na rua devem ter caído o equivalente e o *Tornado* se estava na rua, talvez umas 10 gotas



Claro, eles bem querem bem querem, mas nada acontece, vai tudo para Espanha...mas outros dirão que não, enfim, depende da prespectiva. 

Enquanto não houver um evento a sudoeste do país vocês pouca coisa terão, visto que o AA não deixa. Até lá será seca até mais não.


----------



## ac_cernax (24 Mar 2009 às 14:18)

Aurélio disse:


> Já agora carrega naquela coisinha que tem os avisos e ve o que eles dizem !!
> 
> "Aguaceiros localmente fortes no periodo das 11h das 14h"
> 
> Por Faro cairam duas gotas em cima da minha cabeça, em cima do *Algarvio1980* se estava na rua devem ter caído o equivalente e o *Tornado* se estava na rua, talvez umas 10 gotas



Realmente a fartura não foi muita... nem deu para acalmar o pó. 
Até a crise já chegou à precipitação.


----------



## Aurélio (24 Mar 2009 às 14:21)

ac_cernax disse:


> Realmente a fartura não foi muita... nem deu para acalmar o pó.
> Até a crise já chegou à precipitação.



Ao menos não tinha o carro na rua ... pois o que caiu parece que nem foi gotas de água .. parecia mais gotas de agua com pó ...


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (24 Mar 2009 às 14:24)

Aqui ainda choveu mais do que nos restantes sitios... mas os carros pretos estão da cor do Deserto do SAARA...

Esta tarde não acredito que se desenvolva algo mais significativo pelo menos nestas bandas, a não ser na zona da ROTA/CADIZ!!

De resto : ZZzzZZ


----------



## vitamos (24 Mar 2009 às 14:24)

Atenção apenas a um pormenor que pode estar a passar despercebido.

Ao falar-se da possibilidade de aguaceiros e trovoadas para hoje estamos a falar de dois períodos diferentes. O dos alertas que era de facto das 11 ás 14 e de outro totalmente distinto ao final da tarde com o possível aparecimento ao fim da tarde de nuvens convectivas (o acontecer ou não é outra história...)


----------



## Aurélio (24 Mar 2009 às 14:36)

Agora as minhas esperanças estão centradas na tarde de Sexta e Sábado de manhã porque apesar das previsões de precipitação apontarem para andar tudo ao lado ... pode ser que se enganem no caminho e entrem aqui no Algarve !!

Ainda tenho esperanças no mês de Abril  ... a minha ultima esperança !!

Não fosse Janeiro e não seriam apenas os Algarvios a queixarem-se !!!

Não estariamos em seca fraca a moderada .. mas sim em seca severa !!

PS: Foi apenas um pequeno aparte da história dos "ses"


----------



## Veterano (24 Mar 2009 às 14:51)

Vejam só as descargas eléctricas que se perderam hoje de manhã no mar!

  Um bocado mais a norte e os últimos posts não teriam razão de ser


----------



## stormy (24 Mar 2009 às 14:59)

enfim....tirou tudo excepto nortada e um ou outro aguaceiro domingo e segunda......preferia que continuasse como tem estado pois assim teriamos trovoadas de tarde mas como isto esta a ser modelado nem uma coisa nem outra
espero que o AA venha muito para leste ao menos teriamos chances de ter um enbolsamento como temos tido nestes ultimos dias 
ensemble para o litoral centro:



boas a todos


----------



## CMPunk (24 Mar 2009 às 15:36)

Boas amigos 

Digo-vos mesmo, o bom tempo vai continuar até ao final do mês, poderá cair umas pingas domingo, mas deve ser muito mínimo.
Março muito seco, talvez em Abril chova algo, como se diz, Abril aguas Mil.

Continuo é a achar que o IM não está a fazer boas previsões 
Hoje dão a previsão de aguaceiros e trovoada, mas aqui a 7km de Faro digo mesmo que esteve embrulhado mas agora nada, está céu limpo com algum calor, nem uma pinga caiu, trovoadas este ano ainda nem as ouvi.

Enfim, Abril pode ser a salvação, se não ser então nunca mais veremos chuva muito cedo.
Porque Maio costuma ser também um mês seco e os outros a seguir nem se fala.

Cumps


----------



## Lightning (24 Mar 2009 às 15:40)

CMPunk disse:


> Enfim, Abril pode ser a salvação, se não ser então nunca mais veremos chuva muito cedo.
> 
> *Porque Maio costuma ser também um mês seco* e os outros a seguir nem se fala.



Se isto continuar assim, por este andar o meu pluviómetro vai acabar entupido com pó!!!  

Maio costuma ser seco mas é também o mês das trovoadas...


----------



## Snifa (24 Mar 2009 às 15:55)

Lightning disse:


> Se isto continuar assim, por este andar o meu pluviómetro vai acabar entupido com pó!!!
> 
> Maio costuma ser seco mas é também o mês das trovoadas...




O meu pluviómetro ontem estava com a entrada tapada por faulhas causadas pelos fumos dos incendios....

neste momento tenho 26.7 graus e vento Leste 18 km/h ,humidade nos 16 %....

Eu não sei onde isto vai parar.....

Só espero que Abril faça juz ao ditado e chova como deve ser  e em todo o territíorio!

Para já os modelos indicam probabilidade de um início mês seco....


----------



## Lightning (24 Mar 2009 às 16:05)

Snifa disse:


> Para já os modelos indicam probabilidade de um início mês seco....



Caso isso se venha a confirmar mais tarde, não seria nada bom...

Espero que esta "seca" não continue assim por muito tempo.


----------



## Lightning (24 Mar 2009 às 19:42)

Olhem só que giro... 







É pena é ser a 360 horas de distância. Por isso, fiabilidade do modelo: muito pouca ou nenhuma mesmo.


----------



## stormy (24 Mar 2009 às 21:02)

Lightning disse:


> Olhem só que giro...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 esta situaçao do prox fs tava modelada há imenso tempo e só nas ultimas 48h foi tudo para o esgoto....quanto mais a 360h.......é pena mas acho e sempre achei que esta primavera-verao vai ser seca e quente o que alias tem logica asseguir a 2 anos com veroes sem ondas de calor de jeito e com precipitaçoes razoaveis...sabes como é há sempre tendencia para o equilibrio
ensemble das 12z.....pior que isto só mesmo o benfica-vitoria de guimaraes


----------



## Lightning (24 Mar 2009 às 22:33)

stormy disse:


> é pena mas acho e *sempre achei que esta primavera-verao vai ser seca e quente* o que alias tem logica asseguir a 2 anos com veroes sem ondas de calor de jeito e com precipitaçoes razoaveis...sabes como é há sempre tendencia para o equilibrio



Eu já tinha dito isso há já algum tempo atrás, mas alguns ignoraram...

Agora não me venham dizer que esta situação é normal porque a normal da precipitação total para este mês, para a minha zona, é de 51,2 mm. Quantos é que eu já tive? Quantos? *Menos de 5 mm*.........

E não há chuva à vista a não ser uns aguaceiros mais pontuais e localizados. Só lá para o FDS é que se pode alterar alguma coisa... E mesmo assim não sei não...


----------



## Veterano (24 Mar 2009 às 22:58)

Lightning disse:


> Olhem só que giro...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 Esta run do GFS das 18z continua a querer ver alguma coisa de interessante lá muito ao fundo do túnel e continua a ser giro...


----------



## anamar (25 Mar 2009 às 08:10)

O que eu acho curioso é como o IM se tem enganado ultimamente nas previsões... Chuva, trovoada, etc... nada aconteceu. E o prior é que as pessoas continuam, inconscientemente e desresponsabilizadamente a achar que é óptimo não chover, que é chato chover... Eu pasmo com isto!! 

Para alem de gostar que chova, é necessário que aconteça, é vital para não haver falta de água para todos os fins... 

Os modelos são bastante falíveis e nada é como parece vir a ser, já vi. Eu não entendo muito disso mas parece-me interessante de estudar, só que é muito difícil dar veredictos reais. O nosso estimado AA continua por cá e parece-me a mim que vai ficar por perto. Os fogos já começaram e este Verão não promete nada de bom pelo menos no que diz respeito à água... Vai ser mau, quanto mais arder o País mais complicado ficará no que diz respeito à chuva. A falta de água vem aí, há quem preveja a desertificação de Portugal em 2020 (muito perto). E ninguem parece importar-se com isto. Eu sou muito preocupada com o clima e faz-me pena que a maioria das pessoas não pense nisso e se comporte de forma responsável:
A ver vamos o que vai acontecer. Gostava de ser optimista mas nesta altura não consigo...Sorry!


----------



## DRC (25 Mar 2009 às 09:02)

anamar disse:


> O que eu acho curioso é como o IM se tem enganado ultimamente nas previsões... Chuva, trovoada, etc... nada aconteceu. E o prior é que as pessoas continuam, inconscientemente e desresponsabilizadamente a achar que é óptimo não chover, que é chato chover... Eu pasmo com isto!!
> 
> Para alem de gostar que chova, é necessário que aconteça, é vital para não haver falta de água para todos os fins...
> 
> ...



Ainda á uns poucos dias atrás comentava o mesmo com outros membros do fórum. Aqui já não chove há 1 mês, a terra está sequinha de todo para o comprovar. Estamos em seca, mas ninguém se importa, muito pelo contrário, as pessoa querem Sol e calor em Março, enquanto devia chover e fazer frio. Eu não vejo que riqueza traga este calor e esta seca ao país, se assim continuar vamos ter falta de água e incêndios florestais e isso não é nada de bom para Portugal. Vamos aguardar mas os próximos meses devem ser, para variar "secos".


----------



## psm (25 Mar 2009 às 09:09)

DRC disse:


> Ainda á uns poucos dias atrás comentava o mesmo com outros membros do fórum. Aqui já não chove há 1 mês, a terra está sequinha de todo para o comprovar. Estamos em seca, mas ninguém se importa, muito pelo contrário, as pessoa querem Sol e calor em Março, enquanto devia chover e fazer frio. Eu não vejo que riqueza traga este calor e esta seca ao país, se assim continuar vamos ter falta de água e incêndios florestais e isso não é nada de bom para Portugal. Vamos aguardar mas os próximos meses devem ser, para variar "secos".





Pois, mas este não é o topico para esta discussão da qual eu aprovo e assino por baixo.

As previsões para que haja chuva não são nada animadoras para os proximos dias, seja GFS seja ECMWF.


----------



## Aurélio (25 Mar 2009 às 11:13)

Pois ... mas isto vai mudar e vai ser um mês com precipitação acima da média .. e vai predominar as depressões atlânticos vinda de Oeste sendo que deverá formar-se nos primeiros 15 dias do mês de Abril um vale depressionário a oeste de Lisboa que trará aguaceiros e trovoadas com expressão tb á superfície !!


----------



## jpmartins (25 Mar 2009 às 11:35)

Aurélio disse:


> Pois ... mas isto vai mudar e vai ser um mês com precipitação acima da média .. e vai predominar as depressões atlânticos vinda de Oeste sendo que deverá formar-se nos primeiros 15 dias do mês de Abril um vale depressionário a oeste de Lisboa que trará aguaceiros e trovoadas com expressão tb á superfície !!



Desculpa Aurélio, onde é que te baseias para fazer esta afirmação.


----------



## stormy (25 Mar 2009 às 11:40)

Aurélio disse:


> Pois ... mas isto vai mudar e vai ser um mês com precipitação acima da média .. e vai predominar as depressões atlânticas vinda de Oeste sendo que deverá formar-se nos primeiros 15 dias do mês de Abril um vale depressionário a oeste de Lisboa que trará aguaceiros e trovoadas com expressão tb á superfície !!



fia-te na virgem e corre o mais que
poderesisso é o que todos queremos mas que nao temos nem vamos ter pois como sabes agora a precipitaçao é sempre a descer e a temperatura a subir ou nao tivessemos um clima mediterraneo/ CSA


----------



## Snifa (25 Mar 2009 às 11:54)

O modelo GFS prevê uma mudança interessante  a partir das 300 horas as tais depressões atlânticas,carregadas de chuva....Aliás as mudanças neste modelo são sempre a uma eternidade...e depois esfuma-se de uma run para a outra....enfim....

sem credibilidade nenhuma....


Abril irá começar sequinho e deverá continuar por aí fora pelo menos nos primeiros 10 dias.......infelizmente acho que vai ser essa a realidade....

Oxalá esteja enganado... vamos ter esperança....


----------



## Aurélio (25 Mar 2009 às 12:17)

jpmartins disse:


> Desculpa Aurélio, onde é que te baseias para fazer esta afirmação.



Baseio-me nos dados dos modelos de previsão sazonais que apontam para que Abril seja ligeiramente acima da média em termos de precipitação e abaixo da média em termos de temperatura !!

Baseio-me nos modelos a longa distancia do GFS que algum dia hão-de acertar nas previsões a tão longa distancia.
baseio-me no facto de que basta uma unica depressão que habite nas nossas latitudes durante 3/4 dias (não precisa mais) para que tenhamos uma precipitação na média pelo menos aqui mais a sul.

Baseio-me na anomalia da pressão atmosférica prevista a Oeste na nossa peninsula que espero que cause um vale depressionário em altitude mas tb com expressão á superficie, que como estamos numa época mais quente causará aguaceiros e trovoadas.

Cumprimentos a todos !!


----------



## algarvio1980 (25 Mar 2009 às 12:38)

Aurélio disse:


> Baseio-me nos dados dos modelos de previsão sazonais que apontam para que Abril seja ligeiramente acima da média em termos de precipitação e abaixo da média em termos de temperatura !!
> 
> Baseio-me nos modelos a longa distancia do GFS que algum dia hão-de acertar nas previsões a tão longa distancia.
> baseio-me no facto de que basta uma unica depressão que habite nas nossas latitudes durante 3/4 dias (não precisa mais) para que tenhamos uma precipitação na média pelo menos aqui mais a sul.
> ...



Eu acredito mais em Maio do que em Abril, Abril vai ficar na média ou abaixo em termos de precipitação duvido que seja um mês chuvoso, por isso, vai ser mais um mês seco, agora Maio acredito que possa ficar a acima da média devido à instabilidade que tanto caracteriza esse mês.


----------



## cardu (25 Mar 2009 às 13:53)

Snifa disse:


> O modelo GFS prevê uma mudança interessante  a partir das 300 horas as tais depressões atlânticas,carregadas de chuva....Aliás as mudanças neste modelo são sempre a uma eternidade...e depois esfuma-se de uma run para a outra....enfim....
> 
> sem credibilidade nenhuma....
> 
> ...



Meus amigos, agora até agosto nao vai cair nem uma pinguinha!!! 

A barragem do alqueva até vai secar ....

farto de chuva ando eu , eu quero é sol e muito calor.....


----------



## miguel (25 Mar 2009 às 13:59)

cardu disse:


> Meus amigos, agora até agosto nao vai cair nem uma pinguinha!!!
> 
> A barragem do alqueva até vai secar ....
> 
> *farto de chuva ando eu , eu quero é sol e muito calor.....*



Tão vai viver para o deserto do Saara  não deves ter amor por Portugal só pode


----------



## Aurélio (25 Mar 2009 às 14:07)

O Saara tem a maior praia do mundo ... onde quem gosta tanto de sol e calor tem uma extensão enorme de areia para se  estender ao sol e ficar bronzeadissimo !!!
Assim aproveitam e dividem o espaço com os escorpiões !!!
No verão então tem tanto calor que até se conseguem ver Oásis ao fundo .....

Francamente, agora a sério, existem aqui alguns membros que faz favor !! 

Acho que em 2004/2005 a seca deve ter sido invenção dos jornais, e as barragens foram esvaziadas de propósito para os jornalistas dizerem que estavamos em seca, e poupámos água porque o país estava em crise e não tinhamos dinheiro para a água !!!


----------



## Lightning (25 Mar 2009 às 14:16)

cardu disse:


> farto de chuva ando eu , *eu quero é sol e muito calor.....*



Até podes ter, mas não te esqueças que tu (e todos os outros também) é que sofres...


----------



## jpmartins (25 Mar 2009 às 14:22)

Aurélio disse:


> Baseio-me nos dados dos modelos de previsão sazonais que apontam para que Abril seja ligeiramente acima da média em termos de precipitação e abaixo da média em termos de temperatura !!
> 
> Baseio-me nos modelos a longa distancia do GFS que algum dia hão-de acertar nas previsões a tão longa distancia.
> baseio-me no facto de que basta uma unica depressão que habite nas nossas latitudes durante 3/4 dias (não precisa mais) para que tenhamos uma precipitação na média pelo menos aqui mais a sul.
> ...



Aurélio só fiz o comentário devido ao facto de teres tantas certezas na tua mensagem anterior. Aqui ninguém tem certezas de nada a esta distância, como já aqui foi dito muitas vezes, temos de ter cuidado com o que escrevemos, passam por aqui muitos visitantes, que ao ler a tua mensagem iriam ficar mal informados.
"que espero que cause um vale depressionário em altitude" esperas tu e nós também um abraço.


----------



## stormy (25 Mar 2009 às 14:30)

lá para o infinito modelistico há muita coisa mas vai tudo ao ar de uma run para a outra


----------



## stormy (25 Mar 2009 às 17:19)

bem...a run das 12z basicamente resume-se a calor e sol e AA a partir da prox terça.
no fim de semana e segunda nortada  e possiveis aguaceiros fracos .
até sabado calor, sol e possiveis aguaceiros convectivos.


----------



## Mário Barros (25 Mar 2009 às 22:01)

Estou ansioso pela sexta-feira à tarde


----------



## stormy (25 Mar 2009 às 22:19)

bem...a run das 12z basicamente resume-se a calor e sol e AA a partir da prox terça.
no fim de semana e segunda nortada  e possiveis aguaceiros fracos .
até sabado calor, sol e possiveis aguaceiros convectivos.


----------



## Brunomc (25 Mar 2009 às 22:20)

> Estou ansioso pela sexta-feira à tarde



Nortada 

a partir de sexta feira a tarde o vento ja começa a soprar bem de NW/N


----------



## DMartins (26 Mar 2009 às 10:14)

Interessante esta saída do GSF das 6z em relação a frio a partir das 60h +/-.
Falta é precipitação...


----------



## Veterano (26 Mar 2009 às 10:29)

DMartins disse:


> Interessante esta saída do GSF das 6z em relação a frio a partir das 60h +/-.
> Falta é precipitação...



 É uma lástima que esta entrada fria se efectue praticamente sem precipitação, esta só irá afectar o norte de Espanha, em forma de neve, deixando-nos mais secos do que um bacalhau...


----------



## nimboestrato (26 Mar 2009 às 10:35)

DMartins disse:


> Interessante esta saída do GSF das 6z em relação a frio a partir das 60h +/-.
> Falta é precipitação...



Engraçado este mapa de precipitações previsto 
pelo GFS para sábado à tarde:






[/URL][/IMG]

Chuva em quase toda a Europa Ocidental (Espanha,França,Ilhas Britânicas,
Paises Baixos, Itália ...
e Portugal?
Protegido por misséis  anti-precipitações, assiste incrédulo
a este bizarro cenário.
Nem nos poucos episódios que eventualmente poderiam aliviar
o défice de precipitações, somos contemplados.
E o pior é que depois desta pequena beliscadela, o tempo anticiclónico
ameaça regressar de novo em força e durabilidade.
Falta todo o Abril, bem sei.
Mas que isto não estará a ir pelo melhor caminho, já não restarão dúvidas...


----------



## mr. phillip (26 Mar 2009 às 11:42)

Apesar de estarmos numa ilha anti-precipitação, segundo os modelos, o que é facto é que a precipitação vai andar muito perto de nós, por isso há que ter esperança em pequenas alterações atmosféricas que ainda não estejam contempladas modelisticamente, que nos possam trazer alguma precipitação... Por pouca que seja é sempre melhor que nenhuma, pois a situação está a tornar-se preocupante, e se não fosse o mês de Janeiro como foi (saudades...), bem pior estaríamos...
Pelo menos o frio está de volta, menos mau...


----------



## Lightning (26 Mar 2009 às 12:15)

Atenção ao CAPE/LI entre esta tarde e a tarde de amanhã.











Estes dois valores estão bem razoáveis, especialmente amanhã à tarde junto à fronteira do Alentejo com Espanha.

Recordo que ontem houve trovoada e o CAPE/LI não estava tão alto como o que está previsto para o período que referi acima.

Não estou a dizer que vão haver trovoadas de certeza, estou a dizer que as condições para elas existirem estão lá e não devem de ser ignoradas. Basta uma nuvemzinha começar a crescer e a crescer para dar no que deu ontem à tarde. 

E recordo também que ontem tudo começou com duas nuvens pequeníssimas, pelas 14:30 - 15:00.

Agora falta ter sorte e um bocado de paciência...


----------



## AnDré (26 Mar 2009 às 12:29)

Lightning disse:


> Atenção ao CAPE/LI entre esta tarde e a tarde de amanhã.



Em melhor situação está a Madeira.


*Arquipélago da Madeira
Previsão para 5ª Feira, 26 de Março de 2009*

Períodos de céu muito nublado.
Aguaceiros e possibilidade de ocorrência de trovoadas.
Vento fraco a moderado (inferior a 25 km/h) de sueste.


----------



## Vince (26 Mar 2009 às 12:56)

Não sei se outros repararam, mas só por curiosidade deixo aqui. Ontem fomos todos apanhados de surpresa com aquele desenvolvimento na margem sul. A saída das 12z não tinha quase nada, mas desta vez ao contrário do que é habitual, a das 18z pôs instabilidade para ali. Claro que como esta saída só chega às 21:30, chegou super atrasada e fomos assim agradavelmente surpreendidos. Ainda bem que estas coisas ainda acontecem  Provavelmente se estivéssemos à espera, diríamos no final que não foi nada e soube a pouco. Assim como foi surpresa, ficaram (quase) todos satisfeitos 

*(Ontem)*









*(Hoje)*

Em relação a hoje, parece que há hipóteses no Baixo Alentejo, arriscaria a sua formação ali para os lados de Ourique.


----------



## Lightning (26 Mar 2009 às 13:09)

Vince disse:


> Não sei se outros repararam, mas só por curiosidade deixo aqui. Ontem fomos todos apanhados de surpresa com aquele desenvolvimento na margem sul. A saída das 12z não tinha quase nada, mas desta vez ao contrário do que é habitual, a das 18z pôs instabilidade para ali. Claro que como esta saída só chega às 21:30, chegou super atrasada e fomos assim agradavelmente surpreendidos. Ainda bem que estas coisas ainda acontecem  Provavelmente se estivéssemos à espera, diríamos no final que não foi nada e soube a pouco. Assim como foi surpresa, ficaram (quase) todos satisfeitos



Eu fiquei satisfeito e de que maneira  

Essa situação já aconteceu várias vezes. Quanto mais melhor.


----------



## Lightning (26 Mar 2009 às 18:25)

Amigos... Estamos mal...

O GFS não prevê uma única gota de chuva nas próximas 180 horas... 

E mesmo que haja alguma é pouquíssima... Passa tudo de raspão, tudo ao lado, parece que temos um escudo anti-precipitação. 

Mas isso não quer dizer nada... Pode-se alterar tudo nas próximas RUN's.


----------



## stormy (26 Mar 2009 às 18:28)

ainda há muita  incerteza a partir de dia 31 pois os modelos ainda nao sabem bem como se irá dar a entrada fria com respectiva formaçao de um nucleo depressionario no mediterraneo ocidental.....podemos no entanto ter a certeza que as temperaturas cairão para valores normais ou um pouco inferiores aos normais ( falo da T2M) e que uma nortada forte pressistirá no litoral oeste no fim de semana, quanto a chuva é possivel um ou outro aguaceiro fraco principalmente nas encostas norte das  serras ( precipitaçao orografica) que seria de neve a cotas de 800-1000mts.
para o periodo a partir de dia 31 até dia 5 só podemos vislumbrar a volta do AA para N da PI com fluxo de leste e subida ( mais ou menos acentuada  ) das temperaturas, a depressao no mediterraneo ocidental trará festa para os paises da deuropa de sul e sudeste á medida que se desloca para este e vai enchendo acabando por morrer.
a partir de dia 5..............incerteza total mas talvez o AA mantenha-se a guardar a peninsula.


----------



## Lightning (26 Mar 2009 às 18:32)

stormy disse:


> uma nortada forte pressistirá no litoral oeste no fim de semana



Acho que é desta que o Mário Barros vai mandar foguetes...  

Essa mesma nortada segundo tive a ver vai trazer umas boas rajadas de vento, mas nada por aí além...


----------



## miguel (26 Mar 2009 às 18:32)

Sempre se confirma a tal entrada fria para o fds, é pena não ter chuva  mas pronto o choque térmico vai ser assinalável e o vento vai ajudar a festa... atenção ao choque térmico...quedas de 10ºC na temperatura ou mais!!


----------



## Veterano (26 Mar 2009 às 19:13)

Ainda há algumas hipóteses do norte e Algarve junto a Espanha apanharem alguma precipitação, segundo a run 12z do GFS. Trata-se de uma ténue fronteira, qualquer desvio pode retirar toda a precipitação...


----------



## mr. phillip (26 Mar 2009 às 19:27)

Veterano disse:


> Ainda há algumas hipóteses do norte e Algarve junto a Espanha apanharem alguma precipitação, segundo a run 12z do GFS. Trata-se de uma ténue fronteira, *qualquer desvio pode retirar toda a precipitação...*



ou colocar mais precipitação em cima de nós...


----------



## Veterano (26 Mar 2009 às 19:30)

mr. phillip disse:


> ou colocar mais precipitação em cima de nós...



  Sabes, mr. phillip, pensei em colocar também essa hipótese, mas com o azar que temos tido, resolvi não o fazer, assim tudo o que vier por acréscimo é lucro...


----------



## stormy (26 Mar 2009 às 19:55)

o ecm das 12z tá uma treta


----------



## Veterano (26 Mar 2009 às 21:08)

Infoemação meteorológica há minutos da TVE: 6ª feira começa a instabilidade no norte, com cota de neve a 1.200 metros, no sábado a cota de neve passa a 600-800 metros, finalizando no domingo aos 400 metros. Acentuada descida de temperatura. Segunda-feira regressa o Sol, de ocidente para oriente.

  No sul, condições de instabilidade, com aguaceiros e trovoadas.

  Nota: esta previsão, como é óbvio, vale para Espanha. Em Portugal, com o nosso azar, o único ponto comum poderá ser apenas a descida de temperatura.


----------



## kikofra (26 Mar 2009 às 21:39)

Amanha vou ate salva terra de magos a tarde/noite sera que ha hipotese de alguma trovoada?


----------



## DMartins (26 Mar 2009 às 21:48)

O mais caricato é que a precipitação contorna exactamente as fronteiras a Norte e a Este... Desenha o País. 
Mas quê, estamos de castigo?


----------



## Veterano (26 Mar 2009 às 21:58)

DMartins disse:


> O mais caricato é que a precipitação contorna exactamente as fronteiras a Norte e a Este... Desenha o País.
> Mas quê, estamos de castigo?



 Não me lembro de ver uma previsão igual: Chove e neva em toda a Espanha e em Portugal não cai nem uma gota Isto já parece os Irredutíveis Gauleses, cercados de precipitação por todos os lados


----------



## ferreira5 (26 Mar 2009 às 22:10)

Bem pelo menos vai dar para acender a lareira!


----------



## Mário Barros (26 Mar 2009 às 22:22)

Aqui um apanhado da previsão, através do meteograma para Lisboa, dos últimos 3 dias  como se pode constatar a chuva tá sempre a ser empurrado para as 180h  venha de lá essa nortada, que isto agora com humidades tão baixas, até vai provocar tempestades de areia


----------



## frederico (26 Mar 2009 às 22:25)

Ultimamente desvia tudo para Espanha e Marrocos! Portugal tem um clima bem mais chuvoso que os últimos dois países, será isto normal?


----------



## Veterano (26 Mar 2009 às 22:36)

frederico disse:


> Ultimamente desvia tudo para Espanha e Marrocos! Portugal tem um clima bem mais chuvoso que os últimos dois países, será isto normal?



  O anticiclone está a bloquear tudo o que vem do ocidente (oceano). Apenas pelo sudoeste e noroeste, de raspão, tem entrado humidade no nosso país


----------



## Mário Barros (26 Mar 2009 às 22:49)

O AA gosta tanto de nós que até já demonstra o seu amor


----------



## Veterano (26 Mar 2009 às 22:53)

Mário Barros disse:


> O AA gosta tanto de nós que até já demonstra o seu amor



  Eu preferia uma "garota" com menos pressão


----------



## Camone (27 Mar 2009 às 00:31)

Portugal is the only country in Europe where absolutely no precipitation is forecast until the 3rd of April. Even in the North African desert there is  far more rain being forecast. Quite amazing!






Precipitation Outlook for Europe


----------



## Gongas (27 Mar 2009 às 03:39)

Raio do AA, já não consigo respirar com tanta poeira...e já tou a ver o filme todo...depois no Verão vamos ter chuvinha e tempo fresco.são as alterações climáticas dizem alguns!!


----------



## Veterano (27 Mar 2009 às 10:20)

Segundo o GFS, para amanhã os "camelos" do Norte de África vão ficar inchados de tanta água que vão beber, enquanto que os "camelos" de Portugal só com cerveja vão conseguir limpar a poeira das gargantas.

  Quem for encher o depósito de combustível a Espanha, pode aproveitar também para matar saudades de ver chuva


----------



## Lightning (27 Mar 2009 às 11:10)

Veterano disse:


> Segundo o GFS, para amanhã os "camelos" do Norte de África vão ficar inchados de tanta água que vão beber, enquanto que os "camelos" de Portugal só com cerveja vão conseguir limpar a poeira das gargantas.
> 
> Quem for encher o depósito de combustível a Espanha, pode aproveitar também para matar saudades de ver chuva



Só nós é que não temos sorte nenhuma... É o que eu digo... Parece que existe um escudo anti-precipitação por cima de Portugal...


----------



## Snifa (27 Mar 2009 às 11:14)

Veterano disse:


> Segundo o GFS, para amanhã os "camelos" do Norte de África vão ficar inchados de tanta água que vão beber, enquanto que os "camelos" de Portugal só com cerveja vão conseguir limpar a poeira das gargantas.
> 
> Quem for encher o depósito de combustível a Espanha, pode aproveitar também para matar saudades de ver chuva
> 
> Realmente é estranho este modelo.... a precipitação anda aqui tão perto no Norte de Espanha e não entra em Portugal com uma corrente de Norte??.... a oeste tudo sequinho??pode ser que não seja bem assim como mostra o modelo e ocorram alguns aguaceiros mais frequentes e intensos sobertudo no Norte e Centro...sendo de neve nas terras mais altas....mas já não digo nada....nunca mais chove em condições.....


----------



## David sf (27 Mar 2009 às 11:46)

O que acham das temperaturas que o IM está a prever para o fds?

Beja 9/18
Lisboa 10/18
Bragança 2/15
Porto 4/16

Não as acham um pouco altas, principalmente as mínimas no interior, na medida em que vamos levar com isos negativas a 850 hpa durante o Domingo?


----------



## Snifa (27 Mar 2009 às 11:53)

David sf disse:


> O que acham das temperaturas que o IM está a prever para o fds?
> 
> Beja 9/18
> Lisboa 10/18
> ...



Acho que as temperaturas estão um bocado altas.... no domingo não acredito que o Porto ultrapasse os 10/11 graus de máxima devido ao vento de N e Bragança não deve passar dos 7 de máxima....para Lisboa com esta nortada não creio que passe dos 13 graus de máxima e Beja 11 graus de máxima....

Mas isto é apenas a minha opinião....


----------



## David sf (27 Mar 2009 às 12:06)

Snifa disse:


> Acho que as temperaturas estão um bocado altas.... no domingo não acredito que o Porto ultrapasse os 10/11 graus de máxima devido ao vento de N e Bragança não deve passar dos 7 de máxima....para Lisboa com esta nortada não creio que passe dos 13 graus de máxima e Beja 11 graus de máxima....
> 
> Mas isto é apenas a minha opinião....



Concordo.
E as mínimas andarão pelos 5 graus em Beja, pelos 3 no Porto e serão negativas ou muito próximas disso em Bragança. Só deverão acertar com as mínimas em Lisboa, caso haja nebulosidade.


----------



## rozzo (27 Mar 2009 às 12:15)

hmm... acho esses palpites de máxima um cadinho "optimistas" demais! apesar das T aos 850 baixas, não se esqueçam que já estamos quase em Abril, e a radiação é muito maior, não vamos ter as mesmas temperaturas que em Janeiro com as mesmos iso de T aos 850hPa.. Se ainda estivesse de chuva tudo bem.. Agora com sol e já nesta fase do ano.. 
Mas não me importo nada que essa previsão "optimista" acerte! Era giro ver a reacção das pessoas na rua, depois deste "mini-Verão"..  e talvez os 18º sejam realmente um pouco demais.. talvez algures no meio


----------



## Veterano (27 Mar 2009 às 12:18)

David sf disse:


> Concordo.
> E as mínimas andarão pelos 5 graus em Beja, pelos 3 no Porto e serão negativas ou muito próximas disso em Bragança. Só deverão acertar com as mínimas em Lisboa, caso haja nebulosidade.



  Em Bragança quase de certeza as mínimas serão negativas, mas as máximas não se devem afastar das previsões do IM, apesar de tudo estamos praticamente em Abril


----------



## Mário Barros (27 Mar 2009 às 12:18)

O anticiclone está bastante débil, a pressão no seu centro é baixíssima, mais tarde ou mais cedo, se assim continuar, iremos ter uma depressão


----------



## stormy (27 Mar 2009 às 12:27)

rezemos para que as areas mais necessitadas tenham agua este fs......tanta nortada, uma descida das temps tao acentuada e tao pouca chuva....o ensemble enda as aranhas e nao sei como analizar um ensemble que em duas saidas passou de prever calor a partir de dia 1 para prever tempo mais "normal" até dia 3.....e nada de chuva
vou ficar 2 dias sem ver o forum para quando voltar ver o que aconteceu


----------



## Veterano (27 Mar 2009 às 12:45)

stormy disse:


> rezemos para que as areas mais necessitadas tenham agua este fs......tanta nortada, uma descida das temps tao acentuada e tao pouca chuva....o ensemble enda as aranhas e nao sei como analizar um ensemble que em duas saidas passou de prever calor a partir de dia 1 para prever tempo mais "normal" até dia 3.....e nada de chuva
> vou ficar 2 dias sem ver o forum para quando voltar ver o que aconteceu



  O que me parece é que os modelos andam às apalpadelas, previsões a mais de 3-4 dias, depois deste fim de semana frio mas seco, não são fiáveis

  O anticiclone parece moribundo, como afirma o Mário Barros, mas quem sabe se, como os gatos, não terá sete vidas?


----------



## Gerofil (27 Mar 2009 às 12:45)

Um factor a ter em conta será o vento que se vai tornar moderado a forte de nordeste, com rajadas nas terras altas, já a partir da próxima madrugada, o que vai atenuar bastante a descida da temperatura.


----------



## Veterano (27 Mar 2009 às 16:16)

Aparentemente o GFS nesta Run das 12z teve em consideração as nossas preces (mas só as do norte!) e coloca um pouco de precipitação para amanhã de manhã, pelos vistos bem fria


----------



## David sf (27 Mar 2009 às 16:20)

E a médio prazo o GME já forma um vale depressionário desde a Gronelândia até à Península Ibérica. Isto às 132h. O GFS quase que chega a esta situação, mas envergonha-se e volta a fechar o embolsamento frio com o AA atlântico.


----------



## algarvio1980 (27 Mar 2009 às 19:26)

Mas que bela run das 12, até fiquei triste, porra que vem frio que belos dias tem feito agora frio para quê, não é frio que é preciso é preciso é chuva, muita chuva, quanto à chuva nada feito, até 12 de Abril mais seco que o carapau. Abril será mais um mês seco, Março vou fechar com 0 mm que alegria, chove mais no deserto que no Algarve.


----------



## frederico (27 Mar 2009 às 20:35)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Mas que bela run das 12, até fiquei triste, porra que vem frio que belos dias tem feito agora frio para quê, não é frio que é preciso é preciso é chuva, muita chuva, quanto à chuva nada feito, até 12 de Abril mais seco que o carapau. Abril será mais um mês seco, Março vou fechar com 0 mm que alegria, chove mais no deserto que no Algarve.





Passa tudo ao lado para a Andaluzia e para Marrocos... será normal?


----------



## nimboestrato (28 Mar 2009 às 01:32)

frederico disse:


> Passa tudo ao lado para a Andaluzia e para Marrocos... será normal?



Às vezes é ao contrário.
às vezes, passa muito  por aqui e nada por lá.
mas é  óbvio, que destas últimas vezes parece haver um só sentido
bem defenido por entre o caos aparentemente estável atmosférico.
E neste momento imagina-se  já , a grande agitação em foruns
castelhanos iguais ao nosso Meteopt, que ocorre  por costas  levantinas.
Dias agitados os esperam...que inveja.
Por aqui, aquilo que parecia ser de início, um possível último round
do Inverno ,por Primavera dentro, parece que irá terminar KO, logo ali adiante.
Descida esperada da temperatura.Acentuada até .
Mas logo depois recuperação deste desenlace.
Quanto às precipitações, que faziam parte do cardápio inicial,
foram retiradas paulatinamente da ementa 
e o que nos espera é um "prato do dia" já muito escolhido e em fim de estação.
Isto tudo, se não houver surpresas...
Veja-se a de "agora" , por terras Algarvias...


----------



## psm (28 Mar 2009 às 08:54)

frederico disse:


> Passa tudo ao lado para a Andaluzia e para Marrocos... será normal?



Isto da meteorologia é como acertar uns no euromilhões e outros não. Não há uma explicação racional do porquê de estes padrões.
 Dou o exemplo da seca de 2005 o porquê de o AA ter ficado 2 meses e 3 semanas situado entre a Irlanda e Portugal, e lado oposto o de em 2000 termos só corrente de oeste.


----------



## Veterano (28 Mar 2009 às 10:24)

psm disse:


> Isto da meteorologia é como acertar uns no euromilhões e outros não. Não há uma explicação racional do porquê de estes padrões.



 Como em outras ciências, o conhecimento humano ainda não conseguiu atingir um grau de desenvolvimento que permita o obter de certezas absolutas. Será talvez uma questão de tempo...

 Entretanto, esta incerteza, que nos incomoda principalmente quando o desenlace não é o que gostaríamos, contribui para que continuemos neste e noutros tópicos a opiniar, a contestar, a brincar, no fundo mantendo viva a chama do nosso comum interesse: a metereologia


----------



## David sf (28 Mar 2009 às 11:49)

David sf disse:


> Concordo.
> E as mínimas andarão pelos 5 graus em Beja, pelos 3 no Porto e serão negativas ou muito próximas disso em Bragança. Só deverão acertar com as mínimas em Lisboa, caso haja nebulosidade.



O IM já refez a previsão das temperaturas para valores na minha opinião mais correctos. Mínima de 0 em Bragança, 4 em Beja e 7 em Lisboa. Máximas pouco acima dos 15.


----------



## Lightning (28 Mar 2009 às 12:11)

Já há 23 dias que não chove. Está tudo ressequido. E para ajudar ainda mais, agora levamos com este vento forte e seco...


----------



## kikofra (28 Mar 2009 às 12:31)

Lightning disse:


> Já há 23 dias que não chove. Está tudo ressequido. E para ajudar ainda mais, agora levamos com este vento forte e seco...



e frio


----------



## Lightning (28 Mar 2009 às 12:33)

kikofra disse:


> e frio



Frio não digo tanto. O frio vai sentir-se mais amanhã do que hoje.


----------



## nimboestrato (29 Mar 2009 às 10:45)

E pronto:
-se exceptuarmos aquela surpresa em precipitações na madrugada passada pelo Algarve,afinal as previsões dos modelos quanto às precipitações estavam correctas; ou seja : chuva em quase toda a Ibéria , menos no rectângulo Luso.
E agora que está gorada mais uma hipótese de vermos esse meteoro
que começa a escassear (chuvinha, pois então),
olhando para os modelos e até aonde a vista (fiabilidade) alcança,
mais do mesmo, o que quererá dizer  que até 4, 5 de Abril ( próximo fim de semana) continuaremos a ver água do céu só em filmes ou documentários...
Ou seja : como a última vez que houve precipitações generalizadas foi a 5 de Março, irá perfazer um mês completo sem pinga de chuva cá pelo nosso 
burgo ( excepção já citada, pelos Algarves).
Um mês a Zero...completo.
Claro que para duzentas e tal horas os modelos acenam-nos com 
esperanças redobradas.Mas já sabemos como acabam sempre esses acenos.
Que dizer mais?
Pouco mais haverá que dizer.
Resta-nos aguardar (muito) pacientemente por uma alteração deste quadro
actual de seca.
Para já vamos ter que esperar "sentados"...


----------



## Veterano (29 Mar 2009 às 12:23)

nimboestrato disse:


> Para já vamos ter que esperar "sentados"...



  Alguns de nós escolheram esperar "a caminhar" pela Sanabria, aproveitamos este "belo" tempo para fazer de conta que é Junho...


----------



## Mário Barros (29 Mar 2009 às 12:44)

Ao longo dos próximos dias iremos manter-nos com uma pressão relativamente baixa (1015hpa/1016hpa), não se espera precipitação, já a temperatura só irá começar a subir de forma mais significativa a partir de dia 1 de Abril, já o vento irá enfraquecer a partir da noite de hoje, sendo que amanhã e ao longo dos próximos dias irá manter-se fraco.


----------



## stormy (29 Mar 2009 às 20:55)

a run das 12z nada mudou portanto espera-se subida da temperatura a partir de amanhã e com maior expressao a partir de dia 1 de abril, diminuiçao da intensidade do vento e rotaçao para o quadrante leste e ceu pouco nublado ou limpo.~
esperamos mai um fim de semana com temperaturas maximas primaveris a variar entre os 26 no interior sul e os 20 no litoral norte.


----------



## Dourado (30 Mar 2009 às 11:28)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Mas que bela run das 12, até fiquei triste, porra que vem frio que belos dias tem feito agora frio para quê, não é frio que é preciso é preciso é chuva, muita chuva, quanto à chuva nada feito, até 12 de Abril mais seco que o carapau. Abril será mais um mês seco, Março vou fechar com 0 mm que alegria, chove mais no deserto que no Algarve.



Engraçado que a poucos km de distância choveu por 2 vezes (na Sexta e Domingo) e aqui ainda é Algarve  Posso dizer até que não foram só chuviscos, choveu durante algumas horas mesmo. Parece-me que vamos ter mais qualquer coisa para a Páscoa, oxalá não me engane


----------



## ferreirinha47 (30 Mar 2009 às 15:36)

Uma duvida de um aprendiz: o modelo GFS aponta para percepitação nas 240 Horas isso quer dizer que é uma previsão de chuva la para sexta feira?


----------



## vitamos (30 Mar 2009 às 16:07)

ferreirinha47 disse:


> Uma duvida de um aprendiz: o modelo GFS aponta para percepitação nas 240 Horas isso quer dizer que é uma previsão de chuva la para sexta feira?



Para sexta não. Um dia são 24 horas, 240 horas são 10 dias e por isso será lá para quinta da próxima semana 

Assim sendo uma eternidade...


----------



## ferreirinha47 (30 Mar 2009 às 17:47)

vitamos disse:


> Para sexta não. Um dia são 24 horas, 240 horas são 10 dias e por isso será lá para quinta da próxima semana
> 
> Assim sendo uma eternidade...



obrigado vitamos pela informação eu é que me expliquei mal estava a dizer sexta feira da proxima semana de facto uma eternidade e com possiveis alterações como tem acontecido ultimamente


----------

